# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 7 (thread 5)



## Edena_of_Neith

REQUEST FOR ATTACK DECLARATIONS

  - - -

  It is now day 5 of Turn 7.

  I am now requesting you e-mail me:

  Your Attack declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.
  Your Defense declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  If you feel up to it, and are not overwhelmed by the rules for them, then e-mail me:

  Your 11th Level Assault declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  Your Conventional Assault declarations for day 5 for all your Powers.

  - - -

  Do not post your declarations to the board unless you have no other choice.

  - - -

  If you want to claim one of the open Powers (see the list) please do so.

  Forsaken One, I need to know if you are spending the whole day crushing the Silver Hive (if you are, then nobody can claim that Power.)

  Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, I need to know more about the microbes you sent out to contaminate all of Oerth.

  - - -

  The Alliance of Dread is in Total War.
  There will be no pulled punches from the DM this time.
  This time, the Powers run by Yours Truly are going to strike to kill.

  - - -

  Zouron, in Ravenloft, is attacking Melkor.
  Do not be relieved to hear this.
  If Zouron wins, he will immediately SOUL KILL all those who have been sent into Ravenloft in the IR so far.

  Melkor, on the other hand, is hoping 'o Skoteinos will take him up on his offer.
  If he does, Melkor will not dare to harm any of those who came to Ravenloft from the IR.  He is too badly in need of their help against Zouron.

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  Here, again, is the Updated Roster for Day 5.
  It is as accurate and complete as I could make it.

11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact
The Sentient Starfire Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses
(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact
(Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 100% intact

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie - 100% intact

(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact

Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 75% intact / Main Infrastructure 10% intact
Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth

(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by Venus)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Emerald Order - 50% intact

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact


(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 97% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Silver (Good) Hive Cluster - 100% intact

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS (Subject to Coup de Grace Attacks)

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

Sollir’s Evil Unseelie of Oerth - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Kevellond League - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William, formerly by Reprisal)  The United Commonwealth of Toril - Main Infrastructure 88% intact	

(Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
(Played by the DM, formerly by Zouron)  The Eternal Union - Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact

(Open for Players to claim)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact

  - - -

  POWERS IN RAVENLOFT

(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his Undead - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact		11TH LEVEL POWER, ZOURON IS DOMAIN LORD

Melkor and the Shade - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	MELKOR IS DOMAIN LORD


  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE CONSIDERED TO BE IN THE DOMAIN OF MELKOR
  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE POWERLESS AND HELPLESS AGAINST MELKOR

  ALL POWERS BELOW ARE IN REAL TROUBLE


  11TH LEVEL POWERS

(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact / Main Infrastructure 100% intact

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact


----------



## Kalanyr

Were Acererak's 11th level casters affected by the Oerthblood rain? If so I'll release them, and make a request for them on the condition no one else wants them. (ie is if anyone else wants em speak up and I automatically release them). 

If the 11th level casters weren't effected then I'll still make a claim on Acererak on the same conditions given above, with the exception I won't be releasing the 11th level casters.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem Teleports to the Hope Isle on Toril.  As he looks around he takes his sword and cuts deeply into his arm, but no blood flows.  Instead there is only the red goo coursing through his veins.

In a voice that is dead for its lack of emotion
_They would so casually destroy my lands, and murder my people.
They would strike from the shadows without warning.

*They have made a mistake, father*

Yes my child they have.
We will show them the true weight of Justice
We shall hunt them down till all their souls burn in hell
And the demons feast upon their flesh
We were content to sit and prepare, our quarrel with the Union had ended
Now we have a new foe, one which does not deserve our respect
_

Alzem sends a mental message to all his forces it is two words, but they are final
<<Obliterate them>>


----------



## Kalanyr

The Angels make only a short response to the message of the Brotherhood. 

"We are not fooled by such falsities. To surrender is merely to give you free reign over all, as oppossed to over a few. "

The response from Ishtarland is a little more lengthy

"We have walked in darkness and are well versed in its ways. Your word means as much as the concept of truth to you. You will not keep your word, that is not your way. If we surrender the powers you have named will die anyway but they will die slowly under your heels and many innocents who might otherwise be saved will die with them. In short go to the 7th Heavens you lying treacherous decieving scum. "


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, the microbes are discussed in several emails we sent you, including one which had a rather large text document attachment which outlined many of our projects along with the microbes.

I will email the attacks/defenses, assaults, conventional assaults in 8 hours (or serpenteye can do it) as i have to leave very soon.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase turned listlessly to his age old ally. The conference room was empty save for the two of them. Silver was leaning on the table until Kalanyr arrived.

"You have nothing to thank me for. My only intention was to remove the red goo threat. Now this creation has rocked everything out of balance even more so than it was before, there are beings who do not belong on the path of good out there who are treading it against there natural intents. Do not thank me for something I DID NOT INTEND!" Silver's eyes suddenly blazed with fiery red lights, turning them into torches and putting a pair of great red spots of light on the wall.

He raised himself up and struck the conference table with all the power contained within his machine of a body. There was a slamming noise, it felt as if the Scro Star League flag ship had been hit with a battery of anti-jammer weaponry. Strangely enough the table did not even mark from the psychotic blow.

"I wanted to stop the red pudding, don't you see? Thats all I wanted to do. I thought that might ease tensions for everyone to be able to discuss things rationally for once. Create what was in the sending, a multicultural place. I would make my effort by stopping the red pudding and rebuilding the Suel Empire. A bastion of knowledge for all to enjoy and learn in, but no.

"The angels mustn't have actually meant that people with such powerfully differing views could cooperate daily without conflict. I mean how was that place run? Surely the political parties would have to rule by fear to keep everyone from killing each other, or maybe the angels can just be everywhere at once and just hold back the evil beings bent on destroying everything. Can they convince those people to 'keep it in the church'?

"Friend you should go. Staying here would get you killed by angry people who I never intended to affect with Agent Oerth. I guess I should simply go back to the Sea of Dust and aid in rebuilding, they nuked Suel, Kalanyr. Its all in ruin now or about half of it is, I don't know! I'm going there, I'll see you....................later."

Silver was angry and confused, but most of all he felt an impending doom for something he did by accident, Kalanyr could feel the aura about him and gauged what it was like for him right now, but Kalanyr sensed that Silver still had something up his little mithril sleeve. To find out what it was he guessed he'd have to wait.


----------



## kaboom

I'd like to claim Acererak.


----------



## Kalanyr

I relinquish my claim on Acererak to kaboom. (If the 11th level casters were affected by Festy's Oerthblood spray I release them)

I'll put in a claim for the Good Unseelie. (On the same terms as I claimed Acererak).


----------



## Uvenelei

OOC: I didn't mean to sound hurt or dejected, and I'm neither. The  was referring to all the destruction, not just my small corner.

Also, is the Red Army of Luna at 100% or 50%?

IC:

Aurican, Zagyg, and Prime Minister Loew sat in the Prime Minster’s office. The confusion was immense; Loew sat at his desk sorting through the innumerable reports that had already arrived, making room for the new reports that came in by the minute. The three rulers of what were once Istarland, Lyrn, and Aaqa sat off to the side. Two of the three rulers had been resurrected after the nuclear assault; however, the Lyrnian emperor, Digeld IV, was not present, having been drawn into Ravenloft. His son, Digeld V, tried his best to maintain himself, but he was having a hard time of it. Aurican and Zagyg sat by the large window that overlooked one of the Republic’s spaceports, where the Selunian navy was currently departing for Toril, laden with supplies and peacekeeping forces.

Loew looked up from a new paper he received. “We’re still working on the Ravenloft problem, but we’re getting nowhere. Is it even possible to free those good men and women trapped there?” he asked, looking hopefully at the two by the window.

“All signs point to yes,” Zagyg chimed in confidently. Digeld’s face lit up as he heard Zagyg’s confirmation of his only hope.

“Please, Lord Zagyg, stop using that ‘magic’ 8-ball,” Aurican said. He turned away from the window and stared down at his hands. “ I feel so helpless. I can’t even save my people, let alone bring back those that can be saved. I feel I should go to Ravenloft myself, but I know it would be for naught.”

Loew walked over to the human-sized dragon. “You should be proud to feel as such, to be willing to sacrifice yourself for the sake of others. But you should be more proud that your altruism is tempered by wisdom and common sense.”

Aurican looked up at the Prime Minister. “Thank you for everything, Loew. None of us would be here if it weren’t for the Republic or your help.” Loew smiled silently, and the two of them turned their attention to a viewscreen on the far wall. It displayed images of the mages of Selune performing a powerful ritual. The beginning of the resurrection of the Crescent, a process that would take quite some time, if it could even be truly completed at all. 

After a few minutes of watching the preparations (or, in Zagyg’s case, of determining the fate of the universe with a black, magic sphere), Loew’s secretary walked in carrying an urgent message. She spoke up, “Sirs, I have a message here from the Alliance of Dread-“

“Destroy it,” Loew and Aurican said in unison. The secretary nodded, backed out of the room, which lapsed back into silence.

Time passed slowly amidst the chaos. After some time, Zagyg stood up, walked to the center of the room, and cleared his throat. “Gentlemen, after careful and powerful analysis, I have determined that we cannot possibly lose. Now, on to victory!” Zagyg shouted, holding aloft the 8-ball. Aurican looked over. “Maybe that ball is worth something after all…”

“Damn right,” Zagyg replied with a smug look.




Some time later, Aurican sat alone in his large office. He sat, starting out of his window, into the black depths of space. “I am powerless in this matter, but my faults are not universal…” He focused inward, searching for something, or someone, who could help…
(OOC: I too begin summoning the Militant Fair).


----------



## William Ronald

*A reply to the Ultimatum*

Hazen reviews the letter carefully and shakes his head.

"Predictable and typical." he says to Gwilym.  "I could have predicted almost every word of it."


"No one expects a surrender to bring anything but death and destruction.  We may not be entirely unprotected.  Also, our allies will survive you."

"The Dread Army, seeing no way to win, calls for an ultimatum. We do not negotiate with terrorists."

"Perhaps you can not understand why someone would chose to live and die for a set of beliefs.  Your only belief is power.  You do not even deign to hide this behind some dream of a better world or advancement for your own people.  I must, I suppose, congratulate you for your honesty."


"If my people are eliminated, at least some remnant are likely to remain.  In living, we defeat you.  If my allies triumph, the dead will be brought back.  Thus we win.  No one will want to bring any of you back, even as earthworms."

"Perhaps you could surrender, letting yourselves be disarmed and forced to clean up after yourselves.  I admit this would be a difficult lesson to learn, but all housecats manage to learn it."

"A joke, President Hazen?" Gwilym says.

"Yes, and an observation.  I refuse to abandon hope and laughter.  The hour is dark, but I believe our values and those of our allies will prevail. But...."

"But what..." Gwilym asks.

"I hope the Cat Lord won't be offended by my remark,"  Hazen says.  "Do not worry, Gwilym.  I know how serious the situation is. None better.  Yet I will not let my foes break my spirit or my will to fight."

In the UC of Toril Command Bunker, Acting President Lannon  (OOC: A tribute to a player in the first IR who stood with Reprisal.  Probably a descendant of the original Lannon) confers with his advisors.

"This may be the last act we take in defense of our principles and our people.  Let's make it count."

"Oh, the ultimatum.  Send a one word reply in the Language of the Eternal Union:  NUTS!!  And not the kind that squirrels store in the winter.  That ought to offend their false sense of propriety."

"Do that and send this:  We made a mistake negotiating with terrorists who do not honor their treaties.  You will share their fate.  Even if we perish, the UC of Toril will be remembered and honored for millenia.  Who will mourn for you? No one."

"Indeed, your policies remind me of a quote from a playwright:  "a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury and signifying nothing."  Hazen mentioned that line.  Pity the playwright never met any of you.  You would have been an excellent source for a good comedy."

"We ask our allies to assist us in our defense if they can.  We are not going quietly into the long night."

Lannon finishes the message and looks to a portrait of Ian Payne.  "I wish you were here now.  We need every bit of help we can get."


----------



## zouron

*Tales of Zouron: Muji Eviri's Escape*

(( first of all I apologize if there is too much gramma etc errors so don't hack and slash me PLEASE! ))

**********************************************

Eviri sat in her office going over the invitation to yet another peace conference, ”_Well this wouldn’t lead anywhere and since the commander already decided that we would take part I just need to give decline it_” she thought to her self but her thoughts drifted ”_though seeing Hazen at the peace conference would be very enjoyable._” She smiled to her self tapping the edge of the paper gently, after a few moments of consideration she turned to her computer opening the e-mail composer and started to write.

*The Eternal Union thank you for your invitation Sanctus Punitor.
The Eternal Union can at this point not expend any of our diplomats to your conference of peace*

Eviri glances at the screen “_ohh well one good thing about not going is that I don’t have to wear a kimono and that white make-up ugh!_” Muji Eviri had always been proud, and her idea of strength was not dressing up in clothes from an age where women were suppressed to act without strength to submit to males “_males!_” Eviri smirked to herself at the thought “_selfish bastards that are about as subtle as an elephant in a glass house, though… there are a few exceptions._” Eviri grinned and decided to get a cup of tea before continuing. 
 Eviri was wearing a standard camouflaged uniform, with a red berretta placed on her head, slightly tilted, her hair was long, smooth and almost shining black, there was a knot tied on it behind her neck. Her hair fell loosely down her back, moving only slightly as she entered the hallway, heading down towards the cafeteria, by her side she carried her service pistol, though there was really no reason for it, but it was regulations, though it had proved very useful once. 
 Eviri shivered remember that day not too long ago, just a few months where the dreaded Anabstercorian had forced his way into the HQ’s nuclear storage area, the day in itself had been nothing special before that, she was doing a standard check on a nearby sector when out of nowhere the dreaded illithid had appeared “_And he cut through us like a vorpal blade through butter, I was lucky I manage to get up from behind him getting a single shot off, but the bullet didn’t really have an effect other then he grabbed me with his force and tossed me through the air along with a few others like someone tosses a rag doll. He didn’t even care, no he was to busy with…_” she stopped remembering the illithids thought penetrating her brain back then, not that she ever forget they were still there whenever she slept or closed her eyes, she tugged her right arm trying to fight off the memories, even their own wizards and psionics had not been able to remove it without delete her memory, no she had told herself, rather work through it and be strong. She hurried down the hall not wanting to think about those days anymore, rather think about something pleasant like… 
 Her thought train was interrupted as she spotted Hoshi “_Fujishi Hoshi_” she reminded herself, she was about to call out to ask what the kid was doing here but something hold her back, instead she step back just behind the corner and peeked around it, Hoshi the little boy was talking to another character that was standing in the shadows, suddenly the character seemingly faded away, Eviri felt it was her time to announce her presence and ask what Hoshi was doing in a restricted area. She called out “_Zuroji san, what are you doing here! Answer me Hoshi!_” she said with a commanding voice stepping towards the 12 year old boy, the boy responded by turning looking directly at her, his face was without expression, but it was the boys eyes that caught her attention they where not there instead a pale light that seemed to consume the surrounding light rather then shine out was there. 
 Eviri screamed out in fear trying to run away backwards, but she slipped on the smooth steel floor, she kicked out with her legs to move away, the boy though just stood there and watched her efforts never moving once, Eviri turned over to her hands and knees and got up and she started to run down the hall as fast as she could, a soldier, a sergeant came running having heard her scream he called out to her “_Lieutenant Major Muji what is the matter?_” Eviri looked at the sergeant but kept running, she then glanced over her soldier to see the small boy, whom she thought was Hoshi stepping around the corner, he reached out in the air towards her and a small ball of black energy started forming before her. Eviri let herself fall to the floor and slide past it, the sergeant stopped up surprised, while this happened the ball grew larger and larger filling the hall still stretching, Eviri got to her legs and thanks to her training was able to focus on just running, she ran past the surprised sergeant and few seconds later she glanced backward the boy stood there watching her still, but a more then 10 yard area where there had been walls, video cameras and the sergeant, now there was just a scorn hole of nothing. The fear ran through her very being, but instead of weakening her this time it made her run even faster, she sharply turned a corner grabbing a machine gun out of the hands of a guard, she continued forward, past the guard down the hall to her office, Eviri quickly sat down by her computer and with shaking fingers started to search the security cameras for what just have happened downloading the info to some Holocubes, in her panic she also downloaded everything else she could from security schematics to private information, without waiting for what to happen next, she grabbed the cubes the instant the info was downloaded, then ran out, though not looking back, she didn’t have to she could feel herself weakening from the mere look of this monster, this… oni. She headed out of the building over the grass towards the airfield, first now did she notice the intrusion alarm was sounding, and she remembered more this time though not because she wanted to but because it was forced she fell to her knees experience one more the horrors of meeting the chosen of the illithid up and personal in combat feeling his thoughts tearing her brains apart. Blood started running from her nose, and from her eyes like tears, clenching her teethes together she crawled forward holding onto her treasure of information, forward to the nearest airplane an experimental air craft, she knew would be ready for take off. Eviri reached the craft and got inside it, it was no problem her biogenetic signature enabled her to use any vehicle she knew off on the base.

 A couple of hours later she was flying through the air of Oerth heading towards the peace conference, the plane itself did most of the flying and after seeing the records of the security camera, she had a plan. To preserve peace, she would have to betray her people, loss her honour, and surrender herself and her knowledge to Hazen, the choice was made and it was better then going back to that Oni whom have taken control of the base, her people, her home, and she had to save them…


----------



## Anabstercorian

[My e-mail is sent.  Here's one of the results of my actions in that e-mail.]

Somewhere, great magicks are being woven.

Somewhere, reality begins to bow to a new master.

Somewhere, a spell of the 11th tier is cast by dozens of mages in unison.

An enormous construct springs in to existence between Oerth and the sun.  It's several times the breadth of Oerth itself, a titanic glowing figure megameters high.

It's an enormous glowing neon sign, reading, in blocky, printed text:

THE ALLIANCE OF DREAD FELLATES GOATS 

Somewhere, Anabstercorian giggles, collapsing in to guffaws.


----------



## kaboom

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *[My e-mail is sent.  Here's one of the results of my actions in that e-mail.]
> 
> Somewhere, great magicks are being woven.
> 
> Somewhere, reality begins to bow to a new master.
> 
> Somewhere, a spell of the 11th tier is cast by dozens of mages in unison.
> 
> An enormous construct springs in to existence between Oerth and the sun.  It's several times the breadth of Oerth itself, a titanic glowing figure megameters high.
> 
> It's an enormous glowing neon sign, reading, in blocky, printed text:
> 
> THE ALLIANCE OF DREAD FELLATES GOATS
> 
> Somewhere, Anabstercorian giggles, collapsing in to guffaws. *




*LOL*

BTW, you might want to put that in red .


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz watches the mandess from the city of Chorazin... "Melkor has takenb our people to the Dread Realms..."

Talindra nodded with  grim look, "Will you not fight for them?"

"They are already dead..." Iuz replied.

"We must hasten the project... quickly... Chorazin is our last bastion of hope in these trying times... the world is mad... the Pantheon is shattered... alas perhaps the Pantheon never was whole..." Talindra replied softly.

Iuz nodded... "begin the final phase..."_

*OOC:* Not sure what all has transpired too much to cover but for one *EDENA* does the loss of my Empire of Iuz affect Chorazin since it isn't even on the same plane... last I heard the answer was no so I will assume it is safe since it is the dimension I created... using all of my 11th magics from my corrupted allies (still unknown) to defend with max defense and using action from the Eternal Empire to finish the planet I have been building... if you don't have the email i can simply post it here... and yes I am still not attacking anyone...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

The demons are planning a massive attack, who controls them though, the DM? 

Also, how many deaths did the red puddings bring by the end of day 4 *evil grin*

(Nice sign btw Anabstercorian.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: seeing how serpenteye hasn't emailed the Union's attack/defense for day 5, i'll email it, and include an up-to-date listing of our projects (including the microbes).

ANAB: I like the sign!  Perhaps your mages could make a few for the Union after the war?  We've already come up with some uses...


----------



## William Ronald

*A NEW HOPE*

*EDENA: PLEASE check the e-mail I just sent a little while ago marked URGENT.  I think I have found a way to have my powers make a HUGE difference to the powers of Good And Neutrality.*

In the Command Bunker of the Kevellond League, Hazen, Fand Dyvyr, Moghyr the Old, Gwilym Raonul, Orrin Rilanth, Lord William Ronald of Keoland and other leaders are gathered.  Shyntara (Darkness' old PC) is with them."

"So, do you think it will work?" Shyntara, an elven woman asks. The fire elemental part of her heritage is evident in her eyes and her hair.  There is a wicked smile on her lips.

"I believe it will, Lady Shyntara.  I have been a fool!! I should have thought of it earlier." Hazen says.

"Hazen, underneath that halo, you're still human.  Give yourself a break, for Heavens' sake," Lord Ronald says as he looks over a chart.

"He is right.  Now we just have to implement the plans.  The UC is prepared to do their share," the druidess Fand Dyvyr says.

"We may make a difference, even if we fall.  For this reason, I say we should go forward with the plan," Gwilym says.

"Well, if we fall, it has been a remarkable life.  All things have a beginning and an end, save One," Moghyr the Old whispers reverently.

"Very well," Hazen says.  "A motion to approve Operation Alpha-Omega is on the table.  In favor?"

A round of ayes is shouted. 

"Opposed?"  No voice is heard.

"We will contact our "most unlikely converts" to assure they are not effected.  May Rao and all the powers of god, especially the Eternal One whom the Angels honor, stand with us."

A call goes out through the multiverse from the Kevellond League, the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, and the UC of Toril ffor aid.  It is heard in the Upper Planes, and in many distant worlds.  An emotional message detailing the massive destruction is sent to the Taraakians.  A sense of urgency permeates it.  The images of folks of many races, fighting as one with the Angels, is part of the message.

The Ulek State sends an urgent message to dwarves and dwarven allies throughout the multiverse. Prince Corond appears to dwarven leaders with the Axe of the Dwarven Lords.

"Brethren, your help is needed on Oerth, Toril, Athas, Krynn, and Mystara.  Things are bad, but we are holding out.  If ye can help us, we would appreciate it and share our knowledge with ye.  A lot of good dwarves and their friends are dying.  Can ye help us?"

"I thank ye for your time.  Half our people are gone.  We ask that ye aid us."

At the UC of Toril Command Center, Acting President Lannon signs the plans for Operation Alpha Omega.

"I hope this works.  A lot is riding on this," he says to a neoillithid officer.

<Do not fear.  I calculate the odds of success are high.  There is a risk.  But if we do not risk all, nothing will be left.>

As the meeting in the Kevellond League's command bunker winds down, Gwilym Raonul turns to Lord Ronald.

"What did you think of Anabstercorians message?" he asks.

"Not bad," Lord Ronald said.  "However, he left out the part about the Alliance of Dread Gets Humped by Goats."

For the first time in days, the sound of laughter is heard in the command bunker.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, I have just sent an email dealing with the attacks/defenses, 11th level assaults, conventional assaults, and 11th level feats for the Union of Worlds (Union of Oerth, Humanoid Alliance, Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth, and Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance).  Also attached is a '.rtf' and a '.txt' file detailing the microbes and other plans of the Union. (the only difference between the two files is formatting, the '.rtf' file has much better formatting)

Did you receive it? (just want to be sure, as it is very important)


----------



## Serpenteye

*Some comments and IC reactions*

___________
The Nations of Krynn (almost totally defenseless) 

15 ROLLED. 
RESULT: MASS DESTRUCTION. OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED. 
___________

*A third of Krynn is part of the UO, protected by 11th level magics. Was this part also affected?


____________
Sollir’s Unseelie of Oerth - 0% intact 

DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED.) 
50% OF POWER CONVERTED TO GOOD ALIGNMENT 
_____________

*The God Emperor sends a message to the remaining Lost Elves of the Adri (deserters from the UO):

"Your treachery has brought you to the edge of oblivion. Tomorrow you will all be gone, sweapt away by vengeful enemies. There is no hope for you, your immortal existances will be ended, unless you accept my offer. Join the Union of Oerth once again. Pledge new oaths to your rightful rulers and you will be spared. Your past treachery will be forgotten and you will live in the secutiry of our protection. This is your only option, your only future, choose wisely."

We will teleoprt all those who accept to a safe location in the pocketdimentions of the UO. They will be supervised carefully (so they don't betray us again) and converted to Cydians as soon as possible.


_______
(Played by William) Reprisal’s United Commonwealth of Toril - 0% intact 

DISARMED (11TH LEVEL INFRASTRUCTURE 100% DESTROYED) 
APPROXIMATELY 2 MILLION SQUARE MILES OF LAND OBLITERATED, AND SEVERAL BILLION PEOPLE PERMANENTLY KILLED. 
_______

*The leader of the Humanoid Alliance of Toril (a Cydian under complete control of the God Emperor) sends a message to the people and government of the United Commonwealth:

"It saddens me to see my past friends and allies suffer such horrible defeats and massacres. It breaks my heart to see you helpless and exposed to imminent eradication. My soul cries when considering the losses you've suffered and the far greater tragedy that's about to befall you. 
 I, and my allies in the Union of Worlds, therefore extend an offer to you, people of the Commonwealth. Join the Union of Worlds as an equal member to the Humanoid Alliance, under the benevolent rule of our two Gods. Failing that, come north. We will protect you from destruction at the hands of your enemies. Come to the Humanoid Alliance, and live as citicens in your own communities, safe and prosperous under a government strong enough to protect you."


_________
RESOLUTION OF FESTY DOG'S AGENT OERTH RAIN: 
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact 
32 ROLLED. 
RESULT: 3% OF THE BB TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT. WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IT? 
_________

*A message is sent to the Underdark Alliance:

"You have attacked the Union of Worlds, attempting to corrupt our people, to encite them to rebell against their government. Why? Do you realise the consequences of this breach of all the treaties between us? We are outraged and request an explanation so that further hostilities can be avoided. We do not want to escalate this conflict between us.


______
A message is sent by magic from the Alliance of Dread to all other Powers in the IR: 

We represent the Shade, the Unseelie, the Black Brotherhood, the Red Army, and the Eternal Order. 
This message is to the Alliance of Oerth, the Union of the Worlds, and to the United Commonwealth of Toril and all it's allies. 

We are issuing an ultimatum. 

We demand immediate and unconditional surrender. 

You will turn over all your magic to us. 
You will discharge all your psionic power, and not recharge it. 
You will deactivate all weapons, then turn them over to us. 
Your leaders will come before us, kneel, and accept whatever fate we decide. 
Your people will accept our rule unconditionally. 
Whether your people live, die, or enter another state will be entirely our decision. 

If this is not done, then we will destroy the United Commonwealth of Toril and it's 100 billion people immediately ((Coup de Grace Attack)) 
We will also immediately destroy the Kevellond League and all it's people ((Coup de Grace Attack)) 
We will, in addition, destroy the unprotected and unprotectable world of Krynn. 

We appreciate that some of you still have fighting capability. 
We appreciate that it will take some time for us to achieve victory over all of you. 

However, we can quickly destroy the United Commonwealth of Toril and the Kevellond League, and the destruction of Krynn should not take longer than a day. 

Is your pride so great you will sacrifice over 100 billion people for it? 

Surrender now, and maybe you will live. Maybe not. 
If you do not meet our demand, though, those people will most assuredly die. 

We have watched you negotiate your infantile peace agreements, and have watched them collapse one by one. 
We appreciate that the only real negotiation is to put the sword to the neck of the foe. 
We appreciate that power - power to destroy, power to kill - is the real negotiator, not this peace and reason of the Angels. 

Well then, this is our negotiation. 
If you agree to our terms, absolutely and unconditionally, we will be satisfied. 
If you do not agree to our terms, absolutely and unconditionally, you will all be killed.
_________

*"You threaten us? If you were someone else I would ask if you were mad, but I already knew that, your past has made that abundantly obvious. Did you really fail to notice that your attacks failed to harm us and that our, and our allies, attacks against you have almost completely destroyed your capacity to cast 11th level magics? You are in no position to threaten anybody, the Kevellond and the Commonwealth and the other unfortunates will obviously be protected against the few coup-de -graces you can deliver before you're destroyed.
 Do not doubt that you will be defeated. The forces arrayed against you are vastly more powerful than you and you can have no hope to defeat them. Your only option is to surrender. Submit yourself to the mercy of the Union of Worlds. Kneel to our Gods and swear your allegiance and you will be spared. Join the Union of Worlds and your power will not be vaporized and forgotten. This is your only option."

_____
Those Unseelie and others who were captured by us were converted into Cydians.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Serpenteye: check your email, i sent you a copy of the email i sent edena, it has the new comprehensive list of all of our projects, along with our template for day-5.


----------



## William Ronald

A polite response is sent to the representative of the Humanoid Alliance.

"We thank you for your kind and generous offer, but we have different views on many matters than the Union of Worlds.  We are a culturally and religiously pluralistic society, and our people wish to remain so."

"Still, we must thank you for your offer of assistance.  I believe that the Dark Powers must be recoiling from the generosity of your spirit.  While our paths have parted, we wish you well.  May your people be a blessing upon the worlds."

(OOC:  Sorry, Serpenteye.  My protection for the UC of Toril is taken care of.  I will suggest that you contact Mr. Draco, as I gave him a hint of something that will really help us both.  Let us say the God Emperor would approve.

The civilians, as many as possible, have been shipped to demi-planes. Let's say that the UC of Toril has a few more tricks up their sleeves.

I doubt that the Alliance of Dread will surrender.  However, I think that they fail to see that nearly everyone is opposing them.  The troops of the Oerth Alliance, the Union of Worlds, and allied powers will likely prevail.  Our dead will be honored, and, where possible, restored to life.  A dark pit likely awaits the Alliance of Dread.  I suggest we both give them a strong push into it. )


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Sorry, Serpenteye.  My protection for the UC of Toril is taken care of.  I will suggest that you contact Mr. Draco, as I gave him a hint of something that will really help us both.  Let us say the God Emperor would approve. *




Would you have given me this hint through email?  If so, I haven't received it, could you email it to fan_vader@hotmail.com ?


----------



## Anabstercorian

Serpenteye, any comments on my...  announcement?


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *I doubt that the Alliance of Dread will surrender.  However, I think that they fail to see that nearly everyone is opposing them.  The troops of the Oerth Alliance, the Union of Worlds, and allied powers will likely prevail.  Our dead will be honored, and, where possible, restored to life.  A dark pit likely awaits the Alliance of Dread.  I suggest we both give them a strong push into it. ) *




We'll disarm a power a day.  What do you think about that?


----------



## kaboom

*Re: Some comments and IC reactions*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> **"You threaten us? If you were someone else I would ask if you were mad, but I already knew that, your past has made that abundantly obvious. Did you really fail to notice that your attacks failed to harm us and that our, and our allies, attacks against you have almost completely destroyed your capacity to cast 11th level magics? You are in no position to threaten anybody, the Kevellond and the Commonwealth and the other unfortunates will obviously be protected against the few coup-de -graces you can deliver before you're destroyed.
> Do not doubt that you will be defeated. The forces arrayed against you are vastly more powerful than you and you can have no hope to defeat them. Your only option is to surrender. Submit yourself to the mercy of the Union of Worlds. Kneel to our Gods and swear your allegiance and you will be spared. Join the Union of Worlds and your power will not be vaporized and forgotten. This is your only option."
> *




OOC: Umm... if you talk them into joining you, you become enemy #1 to me, and I think the the rest of the OA agrees with me.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

OOC-I see how everyone is opposed to me...one of the reasons why I did it, if one person doesn't stand up and play the villain than this IR won't be as fun.  I'm not out of tricks myself yet though! 

Edit-The union of worlds did have their chance to stand by us, breaking off that little treaty...but I think I will consider it OOC


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((look of awe))

  ((It was meant as a silly question on a message board.  Now, it's like watching FOTR.  No, it's like being ... IN ... FOTR.))

  I will answer your questions.  Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kaboom: our meaning with that request for the surrender was basically "surrender to us, allow yourselves to be made into cydians, and live out your lives as helpful citizens of the union of worlds so you can't cause any more trouble, ever"  It's about as reasonable as what they demanded of us, except we're in the better position in this conflict.

Sollir: _That_ treaty was violated by you when we found out you were killing our civilians on our colonies with your red puddings.

EDENA: I sent a slightly modified version of our template to you.  did you receive it?  ( i made three mistakes in the original, sorry)  the plan-compilation files are still accurate so i won't take up space in your inbox by sending you another copy of them.


----------



## Anabstercorian

I don't think Fellowship of the Ring ever had or ever will have giant neon signs that say "The Alliance Of Dread Fellates Goats."

Maybe, "Sauron Bangs Donkeys", but that's kind of tasteless.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *I don't think Fellowship of the Ring ever had or ever will have giant neon signs that say "The Alliance Of Dread Fellates Goats."
> 
> Maybe, "Sauron Bangs Donkeys", but that's kind of tasteless.  *




LOL!

That's classic.  Positively classic.

Congrats Anab.


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:  I guess your regular e-mail address is still out. Check your mail.  Oerth Alliance members, check the place where I always give you a heads up.  I think everyone will like this.

Disarming a power a day is a good thing.

Sollir: You are a good villain. 

Edena: Tell me.  I feel like I am in the LOTR.  The scale of the conflict is truly epic.  You have to be congratulated for running this and creating the rules.  Also, I think the e-mails I sent you recently shows that a person who may seem down and out may be a dangerous opponent still.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Mr. Draco, might I add those planets that you went to, you came *after* the Red Pudding had come...I specifically targeted spheres that were out of everyones observance (the scrying I did on every power...)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco, might I add those planets that you went to, you came *after* the Red Pudding had come...I specifically targeted spheres that were out of everyones observance (the scrying I did on every power...)  *




First problem: Scrying doesn't always work.

Second problem: Even if we did come after the red pudding, after we came some of our new citizens died, thus you violated the treaty.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: Nice Idea.  Very nice idea!  I like it.  I hope it works.  Good luck, and "may the force be with you."


----------



## William Ronald

Here is a thread on the General RPG boards that you might want to check for your own Greyhawk campaigns.

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11871


Mr. Draco:

Glad you approve.  I think my idea may save a lot of lives and boost morale.  In the good news, I hear Jar Jar Binks is only in Attack of the Clones for a very short time.  Unfortunately, it is not in an impalement scene as per one of my suggestions on this board.

Anabstercorian:  "Sauron Bangs Donkeys" is not as bad as "Sauron Gets Banged BY Donkeys."


----------



## Serpenteye

Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *Serpenteye, any comments on my...  announcement? *




The neon sign? We approve. In fact we're putting up one over Toril and another over Krynn, so that more people can learn your words of wisdom.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco:
> 
> Glad you approve.  I think my idea may save a lot of lives and boost morale.  In the good news, I hear Jar Jar Binks is only in Attack of the Clones for a very short time.  Unfortunately, it is not in an impalement scene as per one of my suggestions on this board.
> *




Well, we'll have to wait for the movie to come out, but personally, i hope jar jar really does get a very little screen time (as I've heard).  Unfortunately, I have to wait until the 18th (maybe 17th) to see the movie.  (as opposed to the 16th when it's coming out)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and rulings*

Kalanyr

  Were Acererak's 11th level casters affected by the Oerthblood rain? If so I'll release them, and make a request for them on the condition no one else wants them. (ie is if anyone else wants em speak up and I automatically release them).

  ANSWER:  

  Acererak's entire Power was affected.
  They have all turned to good alignment.
  All of them - including the 11th level spellcasters and psionicists.
  Since you dictated Imprisonment, and not Death, you have a fully functional 11th level Power of good alignment if you release them.

  Acererak, is horrified and stricken at what is happening.
  He vows by the Weave to halt the slide into Ravenloft, to use his tremendous magical strength to heal the Spheres, to serve the Light.

  - - -                                                                                    

   Spoof

  Alzem Teleports to the Hope Isle on Toril. As he looks around he takes his sword and cuts deeply into his arm, but no blood flows. Instead there is only the red goo coursing through his veins.

  ANSWER:  

  There is no Hope Isle, Toril.
  There is only a steaming red inferno, where ocean meets the dark magic that destroyed Hope Isle.

  Hope Isle was from the 2nd IR.  A place of beauty, a place of peace, a symbol of all the good things in the human heart.
  That is why the Angels came to Hope Isle.
  That is why they protected it for so long.
  Because it was a shining beacon of peace.

  Now, not only is Hope Isle dead, but - I must conclude from the statement above - the spirit that created Hope Isle is dead also.

  As DM, I would like to state that it is my opinion that the loss of the spirit of Hope Isle, the death of the Light that brought Hope Isle into being, is a far more terrible tragedy than the loss of the actual physical island. 

  In a voice that is dead for its lack of emotion 
  They would so casually destroy my lands, and murder my people. 
  They would strike from the shadows without warning. 
  They have made a mistake, father 
  Yes my child they have. 
  We will show them the true weight of Justice 
  We shall hunt them down till all their souls burn in hell 
  And the demons feast upon their flesh 
  We were content to sit and prepare, our quarrel with the Union had ended 
  Now we have a new foe, one which does not deserve our respect 
  Alzem sends a mental message to all his forces it is two words, but they are final 
  <<Obliterate them>>

  ANSWER:

  Perhaps the greatest horror of war.
  The more the two sides fight, the more they want to fight.
  With each new killing, each new loss, each new atrocity, the war-fever rages higher and higher, the lust to kill and destroy strengthens, the hatred and anger feed on themselves until all reason is overwhelmed.
  It is ghastly.

  I do not know what Alzem, IC, is now.
  He was a Solar.  What he is now, I do not know.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  The Angels make only a short response to the message of the Brotherhood. 

  ANSWER:  

  Look of surprise that someone even answered the Ultimatum, in any way or shape.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, the microbes are discussed in several emails we sent you, including one which had a rather large text document attachment which outlined many of our projects along with the microbes. 
  I will email the attacks/defenses, assaults, conventional assaults in 8 hours (or serpenteye can do it) as i have to leave very soon.

  ANSWER:  

  Ok.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Silver Phase turned listlessly to his age old ally. The conference room was empty save for the two of them. Silver was leaning on the table until Kalanyr arrived. 

  You have nothing to thank me for. My only intention was to remove the red goo threat. Now this creation has rocked everything out of balance even more so than it was before, there are beings who do not belong on the path of good out there who are treading it against there natural intents. Do not thank me for something I DID NOT INTEND!

   Silver's eyes suddenly blazed with fiery red lights, turning them into torches and putting a pair of great red spots of light on the wall. 
  He raised himself up and struck the conference table with all the power contained within his machine of a body. There was a slamming noise, it felt as if the Scro Star League flag ship had been hit with a battery of anti-jammer weaponry. Strangely enough the table did not even mark from the psychotic blow. 

  I wanted to stop the red pudding, don't you see? Thats all I wanted to do. I thought that might ease tensions for everyone to be able to discuss things rationally for once. Create what was in the sending, a multicultural place. I would make my effort by stopping the red pudding and rebuilding the Suel Empire. A bastion of knowledge for all to enjoy and learn in, but no. 

  The angels mustn't have actually meant that people with such powerfully differing views could cooperate daily without conflict. I mean how was that place run? Surely the political parties would have to rule by fear to keep everyone from killing each other, or maybe the angels can just be everywhere at once and just hold back the evil beings bent on destroying everything. Can they convince those people to 'keep it in the church'? 

  ANSWER:

  Now, the vision set for by the Angels is becoming inconceivable.
  The War has built to the point where peace cannot even be imagined.  It cannot even be conceived of.

  Friend you should go. Staying here would get you killed by angry people who I never intended to affect with Agent Oerth. I guess I should simply go back to the Sea of Dust and aid in rebuilding, they nuked Suel, Kalanyr. Its all in ruin now or about half of it is, I don't know! I'm going there, I'll see you....................later.

  Silver was angry and confused, but most of all he felt an impending doom for something he did by accident, Kalanyr could feel the aura about him and gauged what it was like for him right now, but Kalanyr sensed that Silver still had something up his little mithril sleeve. To find out what it was he guessed he'd have to wait.

  ANSWER:

  There is more bad news. (sigh)
  The Scro Star League cannot go to Athas or that Crystal Sphere.
  I should have made this clear before - I will make it clear now.

  The Scro Star League uses magic for it's ships.
  It's ships are technomancy - they are powered and endure by a combination of science and magic.

  Take away the magical part of the equation, and their ships would explode, or become inert, and in no way could they fight, move, or sustain the lives of those in them.

  Forsaken One has ended all magic in the Crystal Sphere that holds Athas - I think that is what he said.
  The Diadem of Dreams changes reality over an entire Crystal Sphere - the change in reality CANNOT be confined to a single planet within that Crystal Sphere.

  As a result, the Scro Star League had to send only it's psionicists to aid Forsaken One in the destruction of Rajaat and his people.
  The Scro Star League could not bombard Athas from space - they could not get their ships into the Crystal Sphere.
  I am assuming the Scro Star League found a psionic means of bombardments, so that IR history won't be altered.

  The Scro Star League was unable to effectively protect Athas from the assault on day 4, except for their psionicists, who saved many cities and regions from the nuclear attack.
  For which there will be eternal gratitude on Athas.
  If any of them survive this war, they will be grateful.                                                                               

  - - -

   kaboom

  I'd like to claim Acererak.

   Kalanyr

  I relinquish my claim on Acererak to kaboom. (If the 11th level casters were affected by Festy's Oerthblood spray I release them) 
  I'll put in a claim for the Good Unseelie. (On the same terms as I claimed Acererak).

  RULING:

  Kaboom gets Acererak the Archlich.  As his servants were converted to good, this is a full 11th level Power, now of good alignment.

  Kalanyr gets the Good Unseelie.
  I am ruling these Unseelie retained their 11th level magic, so again we have a new 11th level Power of good alignment.

  I will alter the Roster immediately.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  OOC: I didn't mean to sound hurt or dejected, and I'm neither. The  was referring to all the destruction, not just my small corner. 

  ANSWER:

  I would have been dejected.

  Vast areas of Oerth are now waste.
  Names come to mind:  Lyrn, Aaqa, Garnak, Zeif, Calrune, Nyrond, the Duchy of Urnst, the Iron League, the Lortmil Technomancy, the Pomarj, the Isle of the Phoenix.
  They are gone.
  Just gone.

  Also, is the Red Army of Luna at 100% or 50%? 

  ANSWER:

  It is 100% intact.  The attack against it on day 4 failed.



  Loew walked over to the human-sized dragon. 

  You should be proud to feel as such, to be willing to sacrifice yourself for the sake of others. But you should be more proud that your altruism is tempered by wisdom and common sense.

  ... Selune performing a powerful ritual. The beginning of the resurrection of the Crescent, a process that would take quite some time, if it could even be truly completed at all. 

  ANSWER:

  The madness has not claimed all.  Not yet.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A reply to the Ultimatum 

  ANSWER:

  Again, look of surprise that there was even a reply to the Ultimatum.


  In the UC of Toril Command Bunker, Acting President Lannon (OOC: A tribute to a player in the first IR who stood with Reprisal. Probably a descendant of the original Lannon) confers with his advisors. 

  ANSWER:

  I remember Lannon.  He was a good player.  I hope he is well.

  Oh, the ultimatum. Send a one word reply in the Language of the Eternal Union: NUTS!! And not the kind that squirrels store in the winter. That ought to offend their false sense of propriety.

  ANSWER:

  ((Remembers the Battle of the Budge.))


  We ask our allies to assist us in our defense if they can. We are not going quietly into the long night.
  Lannon finishes the message and looks to a portrait of Ian Payne. 

  I wish you were here now.
  We need every bit of help we can get.

  ANSWER:

  It seems to Lannon at that moment, as he looks at the picture, that he would swear the man in the portrait is weeping.
  Upon closer inspection, though, it is just a portrait.  Ian Payne's noble face stares back at Lannon, silent and still, forever caught on canvas.

  - - -                                                                                                           

   zouron

  Tales of Zouron: Muji Eviri's Escape 

  (see the rest of the article above)

  ANSWER:

  Acererak releases Muji Eviri, who he has not slain yet.
  He regenerates her body, wishes all her items back, and uses the most powerful magic he has to undo the damage to her soul inflicted by his torture.
  Acererak cannot undo history, and he cannot bring back the Wanderer, or he would.

  Instead, he cries.
  He cries, and he waits - for he knows the Militant Fair will not forgive.
  Others may accord forgiveness, and withhold justice, but the Militant Fair will hold him accountable for all his deeds, and their justice will be swift and final.

  - - -                    

 Anabstercorian

 Somewhere, great magicks are being woven. 

  Somewhere, reality begins to bow to a new master.

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  Ravenloft's Dark Powers. 

  Somewhere, a spell of the 11th tier is cast by dozens of mages in unison. 
  An enormous construct springs in to existence between Oerth and the sun. It's several times the breadth of Oerth itself, a titanic glowing figure megameters high. 
  It's an enormous glowing neon sign, reading, in blocky, printed text: 
  THE ALLIANCE OF DREAD FELLATES GOATS
  Somewhere, Anabstercorian giggles, collapsing in to guffaws.

  ANSWER:

  The DM is not laughing.
  The situation is too serious for any humor.

  - - -                    

   Tokiwong

  OOC: Not sure what all has transpired too much to cover but for one EDENA does the loss of my Empire of Iuz affect Chorazin since it isn't even on the same plane... last I heard the answer was no so I will assume it is safe since it is the dimension I created... using all of my 11th magics from my corrupted allies (still unknown) to defend with max defense and using action from the Eternal Empire to finish the planet I have been building... if you don't have the email i can simply post it here... and yes I am still not attacking anyone...

  ANSWER:

  You are correct.
  Chorazin was spared.  The world you are trying to build was also spared.
  However, Tokiwong, that was only the first wave of attacks.
  I'm afraid this war is not going to overlook anyone or anything, including Chorazin.

  I'm not saying that because of anything I, as DM, know.  It is a gut feeling.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  The demons are planning a massive attack, who controls them though, the DM? 

  ANSWER:

  (solemnly)  You do, Sollir.

  Also, how many deaths did the red puddings bring by the end of day 4 *evil grin*

  ANSWER:

  Over one billion.

  The aid the Alliance of Dread is giving you, has greatly speeded up the slaughter.
  The effort put forth by William, Venus, and others to stop you has in turn greatly slowed down the killing.

  The Militant Fair are now assembling in force.
  They have appeared in several hundred Crystal Spheres.
  Wherever they have appeared, you have lost all contact with your assault forces, Sollir.  You will never hear from them again.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  EDENA: seeing how serpenteye hasn't emailed the Union's attack/defense for day 5, i'll email it, and include an up-to-date listing of our projects (including the microbes). 

  ANSWER:

  I will read it, and make the best judgement call I can concerning your plans and attacks.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A NEW HOPE 

  EDENA: PLEASE check the e-mail I just sent a little while ago marked URGENT. I think I have found a way to have my powers make a HUGE difference to the powers of Good And Neutrality. 

  ANSWER:

  I will do that, William, as soon as I am done with this post.

  A call goes out through the multiverse from the Kevellond League, the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, and the UC of Toril for aid. It is heard in the Upper Planes, and in many distant worlds. An emotional message detailing the massive destruction is sent to the Taraakians. A sense of urgency permeates it. The images of folks of many races, fighting as one with the Angels, is part of the message. 

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians, or Militant Fair, are throwing all of their available resources into countering Sollir's massive assault.
  Even the taraakians, even with 12th level magic, cannot instantly counter an attack of the magnitude sent out by Sollir.
  The taraakians are trying to save hundreds of worlds that are under assault, and are fighting new assaults as they appear.

  That is why they are in Greyspace yet.
  That is why they will not arrive on Day 5.  

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Edena, I have just sent an email dealing with the attacks/defenses, 11th level assaults, conventional assaults, and 11th level feats for the Union of Worlds (Union of Oerth, Humanoid Alliance, Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth, and Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance). Also attached is a '.rtf' and a '.txt' file detailing the microbes and other plans of the Union. (the only difference between the two files is formatting, the '.rtf' file has much better formatting) 
  Did you receive it? (just want to be sure, as it is very important)

  ANSWER:

  Yes.  I will read through it, and make the best calls I can.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

  Some comments and IC reactions 

  The Nations of Krynn (almost totally defenseless) 

  15 ROLLED. 
  RESULT: MASS DESTRUCTION. OVER 50% OF POPULATION KILLED. 

  *A third of Krynn is part of the UO, protected by 11th level magics. Was this part also affected?

  ANSWER:

  No.  You saved that third of Krynn.
  In this the Union of Oerth has done a very great good deed.
  Unfortunately, most of Ansalon was not a part of that one third that was protected.


  *The God Emperor sends a message to the remaining Lost Elves of the Adri (deserters from the UO): 

  Your treachery has brought you to the edge of oblivion. Tomorrow you will all be gone, sweapt away by vengeful enemies. There is no hope for you, your immortal existances will be ended, unless you accept my offer. Join the Union of Oerth once again. Pledge new oaths to your rightful rulers and you will be spared. Your past treachery will be forgotten and you will live in the secutiry of our protection. This is your only option, your only future, choose wisely.
  We will teleoprt all those who accept to a safe location in the pocket dimentions of the UO. They will be supervised carefully (so they don't betray us again) and converted to Cydians as soon as possible. 

  ANSWER:

  The Lost Elves use what magic they have left to flee to Kalanyr's Ishtarland and the elves and drow there, in the Alliance of Oerth.
  They immediately surrender.
  They beg for mercy and protection from the Union of Oerth, and from the madness in general.


  *The leader of the Humanoid Alliance of Toril (a Cydian under complete control of the God Emperor) sends a message to the people and government of the United Commonwealth: 

  It saddens me to see my past friends and allies suffer such horrible defeats and massacres.
  It breaks my heart to see you helpless and exposed to imminent eradication. My soul cries when considering the losses you've suffered and the far greater tragedy that's about to befall you. 
  I, and my allies in the Union of Worlds, therefore extend an offer to you, people of the Commonwealth. Join the Union of Worlds as an equal member to the Humanoid Alliance, under the benevolent rule of our two Gods. Failing that, come north. We will protect you from destruction at the hands of your enemies. Come to the Humanoid Alliance, and live as citicens in your own communities, safe and prosperous under a government strong enough to protect you.

  ANSWER:

  William must answer this speech.  I require that he do so.
  If he does not, I will.
  There are still nearly 100 billion terrified and demoralized people in the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  Their leadership is gone, their military has been crushed, their mages and clerics swept away in a sea of red oblivion, and thus they are facing Armaggedon.
  They are desperate, willing to pay any price, make any agreement, that will allow them to survive.

  Unless William gives me a good reason for the UC to remain independent, and makes a good reply - on these boards - to the Union of the Worlds, I may rule that the UC capitulates.


RESOLUTION OF FESTY DOG'S AGENT OERTH RAIN: 
  (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye) The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 100% intact 
  32 ROLLED. 
  RESULT: 3% OF THE BB TURN TO GOOD ALIGNMENT. WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT IT? 

  *A message is sent to the Underdark Alliance: 

  You have attacked the Union of Worlds, attempting to corrupt our people, to encite them to rebel against their government. Why? Do you realise the consequences of this breach of all the treaties between us? We are outraged and request an explanation so that further hostilities can be avoided. We do not want to escalate this conflict between us. 

  ANSWER:

  Festy Dog, I seriously suggest you answer this IC on the boards.
  I know Mr. Draco and Serpenteye well enough to know that, if you do not, you may be facing a war with the Union of Oerth.
  Considering the Alliance of Dread is about to attack ... well, it is up to you. 


  (message from Union of Oerth to Alliance of Dread)

  You threaten us? If you were someone else I would ask if you were mad, but I already knew that, your past has made that abundantly obvious. Did you really fail to notice that your attacks failed to harm us and that our, and our allies, attacks against you have almost completely destroyed your capacity to cast 11th level magics? You are in no position to threaten anybody, the Kevellond and the Commonwealth and the other unfortunates will obviously be protected against the few coup-de -graces you can deliver before you're destroyed. 
  Do not doubt that you will be defeated. The forces arrayed against you are vastly more powerful than you and you can have no hope to defeat them. Your only option is to surrender.
  Submit yourself to the mercy of the Union of Worlds. Kneel to our Gods and swear your allegiance and you will be spared. Join the Union of Worlds and your power will not be vaporized and forgotten. This is your only option.

  ANSWER:

  A cold and grim reply comes from the Alliance of Dread:

  We know you, Union of Oerth.
  We watched as you betrayed the Shade.
  We watched as you betrayed Acererak.
  We have watched as you manipulated everyone, hoping to come out atop the heap of corpses.

  We know you are sitting back, hoping we will destroy the Alliance of Oerth, and the United Commonwealth, and that they will in turn destroy us.

  Then you can walk in and claim what's left, and there will be nobody to oppose you.

  We know what your tactics are.

  We also know that your tactics will prove, in the end, to be futile.

  Are you afraid to die, O People of the Union of Oerth?
  For you are going to die.
  The Militant Fair will kill you all.

  They will not forgive your deeds, your doings, even if the Alliance of Oerth and others do.
  They will come here and they will exact retribution for what this world has sent out into the Spheres.
  You played your part in that.  You worked with the Red Poison.  You embraced it.
  Even if you had not done so, we do not think the Militant Fair will overlook your warmongering, your aggression, your Olympic Games of Torture, and all the other deeds that stain your hands.

  By that time, we will be in our Dark Heaven, forever beyond the reach of the Militant Fair, being rewarded in the Afterlife by the Dark Powers we serve.
  The Dark Powers will reward us for our destruction of hope, the end of reason, the death of peace, the massacre of billions.

  You will receive no reward.
  The Dark Powers will scorn you, and they will punish you for your ineptness and incompetence.
  For all you will have accomplished is to die at the hands of the Militant Fair.

  Of course ... (and now those listening hear a smirking sound) ... you could always join with us.

  If you joined the Alliance of Dread, with our combined might we could defeat the Militant Fair.
  Their 12th level magic is strong, but they are few in number, and they could not overwhelm all the Powers of Oerth and Toril put together.
  Together, we could destroy the Militant Fair, and then TRULY the Union of the Worlds would be.

  You will not do this, of course.
  You will continue your game, hoping to placate the Alliance of Oerth, hoping to seem what you are not, hoping that you will rule over our corpses.

  You will not placate the Militant Fair.
  They will not be fooled by your eloquent diplomacy.
  They will not be appeased by your apologies.
  They will not accept your offers of restitution.
  They will kill you.

  Which will be exactly the fate you deserve, because you were too stupid to realize that only TOGETHER could we crush ALL our foes, and with our combined might rule the Spheres.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A polite response is sent to the representative of the Humanoid Alliance. 

  We thank you for your kind and generous offer, but we have different views on many matters than the Union of Worlds. We are a culturally and religiously pluralistic society, and our people wish to remain so.
  Still, we must thank you for your offer of assistance. I believe that the Dark Powers must be recoiling from the generosity of your spirit. While our paths have parted, we wish you well. May your people be a blessing upon the worlds.

  (OOC: Sorry, Serpenteye. My protection for the UC of Toril is taken care of. I will suggest that you contact Mr. Draco, as I gave him a hint of something that will really help us both. Let us say the God Emperor would approve. 

  The civilians, as many as possible, have been shipped to demi-planes. Let's say that the UC of Toril has a few more tricks up their sleeves. 

  I doubt that the Alliance of Dread will surrender. However, I think that they fail to see that nearly everyone is opposing them. The troops of the Oerth Alliance, the Union of Worlds, and allied powers will likely prevail. Our dead will be honored, and, where possible, restored to life.
  A dark pit likely awaits the Alliance of Dread. I suggest we both give them a strong push into it.

  ANSWER:

  I think even you, William, are underestimating the gravity of the situation.
  Yes, you can attempt to protect the UC with an 11th Level Defense, from the Coup de Grace Attack.
  However, any damage that does get through, kills.
  Whatever is killed, does not come back.  Ever.
  If I roll a mere 5% destruction, that's 5 billion people, and another million square miles of land.

  I haven't read your e-mail yet.
  However, the people of the United Commonwealth, also haven't read it.
  They do not know what you are planning.
  You haven't told them.

  If you do not tell them, if you do not issue a statement strong enough to placate them, you will have a revolt, and I must give the UC to Mr. Draco and Serpenteye.

  In other words, if you have a strong plan of action, a plan that you think is a sure-fire way of protecting the 100 billion people at risk, PUT IT UP ON THE BOARDS.

  You MUST do something to placate the terrified and demoralized people of the United Commonwealth of Toril.
  You must do it now.
  Or, they will accept the offer of the Union of the Worlds.

  - - -

  Kaboom

  OOC: Umm... if you talk them into joining you, you become enemy #1 to me, and I think the rest of the OA agrees with me.

  ANSWER:

  Why, thank you, Kaboom.
  I hadn't thought of it in that light.

  - - -

   Sollir Furryfoot

  OOC-I see how everyone is opposed to me...one of the reasons why I did it, if one person doesn't stand up and play the villain than this IR won't be as fun. I'm not out of tricks myself yet though!

  ANSWER:

  You still have 3 11th Level Powers left.
  I'm sure you are quite full of tricks.  

  The 3 11th Level Powers I am still running, are standing firm with your Powers, Sollir.

  Edit-The union of worlds did have their chance to stand by us, breaking off that little treaty...but I think I will consider it OOC

  ANSWER:

  Sollir, if for some reason you, Mr. Draco, and Serpenteye ally, E-MAIL ME AND TELL ME AT ONCE.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To anyone who cares about those lost in Ravenloft*

Darklord Zouron (under my control by the player's agreement) is launching an 11th level Attack against Darklord Melkor.

  If 'o Skoteinos agrees to Melkor's terms, then this will be a regular 11th Level Duel, where the only losses can be to 11th Level Infrastructure.

  If 'o Skoteinos does not agree to Melkor's terms, then Melkor is considered Disarmed (he was Disarmed before he was sent to Ravenloft.)

  That means that, instead of an 11th Level Duel, it will be a Coup de Grace Attack against Melkor and ALL his people.
  His people include all those sent to Ravenloft in the IR so far.

  Coup de Graces do not destroy 11th Level Infrastructure.
  Coup de Graces KILL people.

  I need 'o Skoteinos to post, and state whether he will stand with Melkor, or not stand with Melkor.

  I have already waited an entire day for this reply, and have not received any statement.

  If I - ultimately - receive no reply, then I will assume that the answer to Melkor's request was a no.
  The Coup de Grace will proceed.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: There's no way this side of ravenloft that the Union of Worlds will ally with Sollir.  The treaty he is referring to was a non-agression pact before we knew he was responsible for the red puddings.  His red pudding attacks which killed some of our civilians, nullified the treaty.  Now he pays the price.

[EDIT]- Edena, one other quick thing.  My regular email is down, and will be so for the foreseeable future.  When you finish reading through the plans file, could you please email the results to fan_vader@hotmail.com ?  Thanks.


----------



## Kalanyr

O' Skote agreed to Melkor's terms at the end of thread 4.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The following message is sent to the Union of the Worlds, from the Alliance of Dread - this message is delivered in no-nonsense terms:

  We request you ally with us, Union of the Worlds.
  You have no choice.
  If you wish to survive, you will do so.

  The Militant Fair have 12th level magic.
  Just what chance do you think you have against that?
  What chance?

  The Militant Fair will come here, and they will kill you.
  You know that.
  Don't try to convince us otherwise - you know what will happen to you when they arrive.

  Since the Unseelie have sent out their Red Poison Attacks, and since the Alliance of Oerth has summoned them, they WILL arrive here.

  However, we know that the Militant Fair have only a small part of their military might in the Spheres.
  We know that they cannot deploy more than what they already have.
  They are overwhelmingly powerful, but they cannot summon yet more power.

  With our combined might, our combined strength, we can defeat the Militant Fair, and crush them.
  But only with our combined strength can we do so.

  Join us.
  Join the Unseelie, the Shade, and the rest of us, and let us destroy all the foes of the Union of the Worlds.

  Or, refuse us, and suffer the consequences.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The greatest reward this DM can give*

William, this is for you:

  - - -

  Archcleric Hazen is at prayer.
  Once more, the great light streams down from above, and - this time - from all sides, upon Hazen, and a celestial wind blows, ruffling his clothing and hair.
  Out of that light step the Angels.
  Dozens of them.

  There is a new expression in those ethereal faces.
  Hazen sees happiness.
  Hazen sees joy.
  Hazen sees praise.
  The emotions beat against Hazen, and they lift him out of the darkness, send him soaring through the sky, delight and enthusiastic joy for no reason coursing through every vein, every nerve.

  The Angels form a great ring around Hazen, shimmering brightly, smiling - one might say even beaming, at Hazen.

  Then one Angel steps forward from all the rest, and approaches Hazen.
  This Angel walks up to Hazen, and stares him directly in the eyes.

  Looking directly into the face of an Angel is an overwhelming experience, and this is no exception to that rule.
  Hazen is held, riveted to the floor, effectively paralyzed, as he stares back.

  He sees himself reflected, back, in the eyes of the Angels.
  He sees his physical body, his careworn face, his tattered garments, his hands worn and wrinkled from use.
  Then he sees something else.

  Hazen sees a great white light emanating from his own body, from his heart.
  A light so bright and so vibrant, so pure and so brilliant, that it matches the light of the Angels themselves.

  The Angel releases Hazen from it's gaze.

  The Angel takes a step back, and extends it's translucent, shimmering hand at Hazen's heart.

  The Angel speaks:

  We welcome you to join us, Hazen of Oerth, if this is your desire.

  - - -

  If Hazen agrees, Hazen becomes an Angel.
  A PLAYER CHARACTER Angel.

  I have never allowed such a thing before, not even in a game where 11th level magic, bombs that blow up worlds, and PC deities are the run of the mill mundane norm.

  Even I have my limits on what I will allow.

  I am making an exception.

  An exception for Hazen.
  This is something he has earned.

  All I ask is that William play Hazen appropriately, if Hazen becomes an Angel.


----------



## William Ronald

*The Secret is Out*

Edena:  By the time I have posted this, my plans should be in effect.   Also, as no one can change their attacks, I will have the same consequences from making this speech as in taking my actions.  Also, kaboom brought the Wanderer back, so Acererak will be happy about that.  Maybe a comment by the Wanderer would be appropriate soon.

Also, check the previous thread.  I recall seeing a post where 'o Skoteinos said he was helping Melkor because Zouron has threatened to extinguish the souls of all of Skoteinos' people in Ravenloft.  (Melkor, don't EVER say that I have not been fair with you.)

Acting President Lannon addresses the UC of Toril, all of Toril and Oerth.

"Citizens of the United Commonwealth of Toril, I greet you."

"I ask you to have courage.  We have good news even in these dark times.  I ask you to keep the same courage that Ian Payne kept when he thought the United Commonwealth of Toril would be crushed in its infancy."

"Many powerful allies have pledged to aid in our defense.  They are assisting with the mightiest of magics.  Although we have lost our greatest spellcasters, we have allies who are placing their lives on the line for us.  I think we should honor their courage and their willingness to sacrifice all for us.  They are valiant, and come from Toril and Oerth."

"Our allies in the Oerth Alliance have suffered greatly.  The Kevellond League has lost its greatest spellcasters.  However, they are not surrendering.  Using two great artifacts, they have found a way to banish a great force of our enemies.  For the Alliance of Dread has summoned meddling demons, and merged them with the horrific Red Goo.  Surely this is a testimony to the hatred that the demons have for us and their fear of us."

"President Hazen of the Oerth Alliance is using the Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar to purge the armies made of Red Goo.  The Cup and Talisman can effect an area the size of the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation and their allies.  (OOC:  Lannon gives the exact dimensions and compares it to an area on Toril.)  This artifact, like all major artifacts, functions at higher levels of might than any achieved since the Arcane Age."

"Additionally, Hazen and his people are using the Crook of Rao to reenact the Flight of Fiends.  Hazen initially did this 40 years ago, banishing armies of fiends from Oerth."

"We are coordinating our non-magical attacks with those defending us, to give us an added measure of success in our defense.   To those who doubted our interaction with Oerth and called its natives savages, I say that it is the Oerth Alliance and many of our allies in Realmspace who are defending us.  People who grew up and never heard the name of Ian Payne until a few months ago are fighting and dying for us.  People, whom I am sad to say, that some of us condemned as illiterate warlike savages.  I say that the UC of Toril and its people should hold on to its sovereign government.  I say that while we have allies who will protect our lives and honor our right to chose our own destiny we should remain independent.  We should preserve our liberties as our soldiers and our allies are fighting for us."

"We are a society of many beliefs and cultures.  The Union of Worlds is based on the worship of two individuals, who although remarkable, seem to wish all to comply to a single uniform vision.  Theirs, not ours.  What did we sacrifice for in the last 40 plus years if we surrender to the first person who offers us safety -- even if we have to abandon who we are to serve them."


"Although some of our leaders have vanished, perhaps losing faith in themselves, I  say that I believe in you.  So does every soldier who is fighting to protect your lives and liberties.  Believe in them as they believe in you.  You are the spiritual heirs of Ian Payne and the brave people of many races and lands who labored to make the UC of Toril a model for civilization, liberty, and peace."

"I am not Ian Payne, nor am I Forrester or Erika Lesage.  I am just a man who asks you to have the courage that is within yourselves.  I do not ask you of anything that is beyond your strength and courage.  The choice is yours: to abandon all that you are for an illusion of safety, to have your races remade into one programmed to serve the Union like some industrial housebot scrubbing toilets, or to be free people. who will emerge even greater than they have been in this dark hour."

"The choice is yours.  To be servitors or to be free people who honor those who defend you.  I have made my own choice.  The choice is yours.  I ask that the United Commonwealth of Toril not fade from history.  I ask that we honor our allies and our own people fighting for us by remaining free and independent.  Let us have faith in ourselves and them as well."

"Even now, the Humanoid State has encouraged its members to be remade into the Cydian race.  This is a race programmed to worship Kas and the God Emperor of the Union.  The God Emperor and Kas encouraged the Humanoid State to leave, accusing the UC of promoting, no practically forcing the mating of elves and humanoids.  They then hide their bigotry under a fair mask."

"Is this what you are willing to serve?  A power that will use any rhetoric to its end, bribe their way to obtaining a great power, and then remake it in its own image.(Lannon drags out the financial sheets...and expounds on the Union's role in getting the Humanoid State to secede.) You are better than that!  The heirs of Ian Payne are better than that.  The people who have inherited a wonderful legacy deserve better than to be lapdogs of self-proclaimed deities.  One of whom decided an Olympics of Torture would be a good way to spend a few days."

"Our allies have called upon the Taraakians, a race whose nobility of spirit seems akin to the Angels.  Their magical might is equal to or greater than the powers of the Arcane Age.   Their technology and technomancy is equal to their magic.  Do you think they shall be gentle with the Shade and Hellmaster Phibrizzo and their allies."

"I think we can stand with our allies and keep our own independence and traditions.  The choice is yours.  The choice always is yours.   The Union of Worlds has been described as  a democracy of two: Kas and the God Emperor.  Is that the choice you wish for yourselves and your children."

"Furthermore, the Union has shown a distressing tendency to jump ship between alliances.  Embrace Melkor.  Backstab Melkor.  Embrace Melkor.  Backstab Melkor.   Our true allies have been consistent.  They have stood with us even when our good name and that of President Forrester were slandered by the Union's leadership.  The Oerth Alliance did not hate us, the people of the United Commonwealth of Toril, even when Forrester bombarded their world with fusing hydrogen from Oerth's sun.  Hazen said he could even see his way to forgiving a repentant Forrester.   A Forrester who took his actions in a belief that he was saving Toril."

"The Union -when they called themselves the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth - conquered the nation sof Nyrond, Almor, Urnst and other lands  and executed many of its leaders for seceding from what would become the Union -- 200 years earlier.  The God Emperor prohibited all faiths except the worship of himself --and murdered those priests who would not worship him.  He did support the rise of Kas as a god... to further his own ends.  The Union seems to be about nothing more than opportunism."

"In contrast, our allies in Realmspace and elsewhere believe that governments exist to serve the governed.  The Union is more similar to Melkor and the Eternal Union in believing that citizens exist to serve the state.  The Oerth Alliance stands with us in battle, and in matters of principle."

"I would rather stand with such allies, people who risk their lives for us, and our allies of Realmspace than those who spurn our values and worship only power.  Indeed, their motto seems to be to win at all costs and ignore the truth when it becomes inconvenient. I ask you to stand as one.  Together, we can survive.  The Oerth Alliance and our Realmspace allies are fighting on our behalf.  Let us stand with them as an independent power that shares the values of life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness."

"I ask nothing of you that is impossible.  Find the strength in yourselves.  Ian Payne once said he had no power.  In a time of great need, he reached into his heart and found a power that reached to the heights of the Seventh Heaven.  That power resides in us all."

"I ask our allies also to address us.  Hazen said he is  busy with the defense of his world and ours but issued this statement.  'You can chose your own destinies.  My land has faced grievous losses.  However, still we struggle and strive, believing in ourselves and our friends.  I ask you to believe in us as we believe in you.   You have yet to realize your true greatness, your true goodness.'"

"An eloquent statement by a man of courage," Lannon says.  "'He has placed his life on the line for the principles we say we espouse.  What does it say of us if we abondon our principles while we can still stand and others are prepared to DIE for us?  Who are we? What do we want for ourselves and our children?"

"I believe with our friends and allies we will survive as a free people.  If we chose.  My family and I chose to stand on the principles that the UC of Toril was founded on.  We do not stand alone.  I ask that we stand as a free and independent nation, holding onto the high principles of our past, ready to ride out the present storm, and emerge into a brighter future.  We can chose our own destiny. The future is waiting for us.  Which shall it be, to become servitors of those unworthy of your trust or to stand besides the bold and honorable allies who are ready to die so that we may live free."

OOC:  Nice to see you are still trying to grab countries.  I suppose that is what drove Reprisal away, a sense that he could not even hold his own power together.  You want to play dirty, fine.  


I guess this is why more than one person who left the IR and  has talked with me has called this the 'win at all costs IR."   This is not an insult, but an observation.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, please take a look up at the top of this page.

  - - -

  Kalanyr, thank you.  I missed that, thinking the thread full at 190 posts.

  Darklord Melkor will now have the power to defend (!!!) the people sent to Ravenloft, against Darklord Zouron's Attack.

  It will be a standard 11th level Duel, along with the rest of the Duels (and other forms of attack) being conducted on Day 5.


----------



## William Ronald

*WOW!!*

OOC:  Edena, I am flattered!!  This is one of the highest honors I have received in 22 years of role playing.

I am going to have to abide by the Angelic code of behavior that you gave Kalanyr.  I think I can have Hazen meet this high standard, a standard which I fall short of in real life.  I would perhaps summarize it as follows: you shall love your neighbor as yourself and not deny him the free will that you ask for yourself.  (I am going to have to not forcibly convert any more powers, based on my present interpretation of the Angelic code.)

Here is the in character post.  I am going to try to make it worthy of this generous offer.  I will have to do what some would say is nearly impossible: be an Angel and a politician.

____________________________________________________

There are tears of joy streaming down Hazen's features as the last tears of sorrow leave his eyes.

"I am honored beyond words.  Yes, I accept.  By all that is holy, I accept."


"I will fight only with great need, and without hate.  I will try to be an embodiment of life and love, to try to be a light to help others to see the goodness that is in themselves."

"I have heard the message from Acting President Lannon.  He has said much that is true, but he forgot to say something important that the people of all worlds and races must hear.  I think I have found words that may help many in this time."

Hazen asks the Angels to help transmit this message to the UC of Toril and all the worlds, especially those which are threatened.  If they will, it is heard on Krynn, Athas, Mystara, Oerth, Toril and the worlds of the Taraakians. It is heard even on Neith and by the Taraakians.

"People of the worlds, know that you are loved, now and always.  Despite the darkness of these times, there is Light and Love beyond the reach of any horror, of any who would proclaim their wills and desires is more important than those of his brothers.  There are many, many paths to Truth, and you should know that as each of you seek your own path, you are loved.  Even as you walk, others walk beside you.  You are not alone, rather you are loved more than mortal words can express."

"Do not despair, despite the darkness of these times.  People of the United Commonwealth of  Toril, your friends of Realmspace and many worlds stand with you.  The choice of your future is your own.  All I ask is for you to ask who you are, what do you value, and what do you want of your future.  Believe in yourselves as I believe in you.   You are a people who have yet to reach your true goodness and greatness.  May you always be blessed."

"We all have choices.  I have heard the phrase no choice used to try to justify many actions.  We can always chose a different path than the one we are on.  We can accept responsibility for our past actions and try to move on towards a better life than the one we now lead.  Consider my friend Lord Kalanyr who found the courage and compassion to rise from being a demon to a celestial in the service of freedom to a deity who hopes that one day no will shall be enslaved to another.  You can always strive to be more than you think you are, nobler in spirit, thought and dead.  Believe in yourselves, people of the worlds, as we believe in you."

"Orrin Rilanth of Oerth has said that free will is a wonderful gift and a terrible responsibility.  You can chose not to despair, to forgive each other your trespasses, and to love one another as you would wish to be loved."

"Sadly, there are those who chose to oppress others.  I will oppose their actions, while pitying them.  For truly they do not see or experience the true glory, the true wonder and beauty of creation.  I see many peoples, many forms, and cultures, with so much of truth and beauty that I am humbled."

"In this hour, I ask that you consider standing as one.  You will not stand alone, and whatever may befall, you will be loved.  There is goodness and greatness that is within the greatest religious leaders, the noblest individuals of all races and worlds, is within us all.  You but need to seek it."

"Love can be stronger than hate.  You can oppose your enemies without becoming as they are.  Even in defending your own lives, you need not hate to triumph over your foes.  True, sometimes the only way to stop an evil is to oppose it by force.  However, you can fight with a purity of spirit, not hating but fighting to preserve life, liberty, and love."

"Yes, the potential for evil is within us.  We can be the Dark Powers.  But we can also be the Army of Light and Life, triumphant, loving one another and standing beside each other regardless of world, race, faith, or station.  We are all capable of the highest degrees of goodness and compassion.  I believe in you, many believe in you, and the Eternal believes in you.  There are many paths to enlightenment and many forms of courage.  Seek them.  You will not be alone on your journey. You will never be alone. You will be loved.  Always.  May you find peace and love."

Hazen falls silent.  "I pray that I have done some good for the peoples of the worlds.  I have seen so many in despair that some hope would be as welcome as water to a man suffering thirst in the desert."


OOC:  I must apologize for my writing skills not being up to the task of what I wish to convey.  I have not the wisdom of Solomon or the eloquence of Shakespeare.  I believe a message of hope must be conveyed amidst this destruction.

I made Acting President Lannon's speech that of an eloquent man who truly loves his country and feels a bit outraged that the opportunists are circling.  Serpenteye, I  hope I did not offend you personally.

I have tried to portray Hazen as a man who has learned and is still learning to see past the veils of flesh, race, social class,and world to the core of each persons spirit.  I have encountered a few souls in this world who seem not be speaking just to a person's mind and ears, but to their very being.

The message is meant to convey hope in a dark time, to show that there are alternatives to hate.  Evil can be opposed in many ways.  Sometimes it is necessary to use force to oppose evil,  but it is not something to be done lightly.  For, in the real world, many good people have died so that others can enjoy the world that they live in.

OOC:  Going to bed soon, very late in my part of the world.


----------



## Kalanyr

Did you get my 2 Attack/Defence emails? (There was a mistake on the first one)


----------



## Serpenteye

____________William Ronald posted:
OOC: Nice to see you are still trying to grab countries. I suppose that is what drove Reprisal away, a sense that he could not even hold his own power together. You want to play dirty, fine. 


I guess this is why more than one person who left the IR and has talked with me has called this the 'win at all costs IR." This is not an insult, but an observation.
____________


OOC:
As if noone was trying to grab countries in the first IRs. Melkor and Forrester and Anabstercorian and several others did everything in their power to conquer and enslave their enemies, have you forgotten the fate of the elves of Evermeet?

You should realise that if everybody played their faction as selflessly as you the're would be no IR. Everybody would stand united in a great harmonious alliance and only face the enemies the DM regularly conjured up to give us something to react to. Would that really be better than what we have now?

Ever since round 0 have I been playing my PC as a powerhungry pragmatist who would do anything to advance himself. To suddenly and for no good reaason stop doing that would be terribly poor roleplaying, and it would be no fun for anybody. I've never complained about the way that you've played your PC, it's simply not a constructive thing to do.

I understand if Forrester and Reprisal were frustrated by the separation of the Humanoid Alliance from the UC, I would be frustrated if something like that had happened to me. In fact, it has actually happened several times during the IR. Rel Astra rebelled, the 'Wanderer's territories' rebelled, the Adri forest rebelled and I had no chance to prevent it. All minor losses, but still. I didn't stop playing because of it. Reprisal is responsible for his own decision to leave the IR, I was sad to see him go.

Anyway, the IR seems to be heading towards the end. If we're not sent into Ravenloft to be slaves to Melkor or Zouron the Terraakians will destroy everyone who's not a member of the Oerth Alliance. The Ravenloft end is more interesting, but nevertheless it's an end.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:

  The fiery, impassioned speech by Lannon was sufficient.
  The military and people of the United Commonwealth of Toril decide to remain independent.
  They now look to Lannon for leadership.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes I did, Kalanyr.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Wonderful speeches. I'm impressed.


----------



## Kalanyr

The Elves of the Lost Forest are given they sanctuary the ask for.

IC response to Hazen's speeches up soon.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I request this OOC argument stop now, before it goes any further.

  There is great IC anger.  As you can see, that IC anger has killed 15 billion people IC, and it may well kill over 100 billion people on day 5.

  If you take that anger OOC, it will simply kill the IR.


  A few comments, if I may:

  OOC: Nice to see you are still trying to grab countries. I suppose that is what drove Reprisal away, a sense that he could not even hold his own power together. You want to play dirty, fine. 

  COMMENT:

  Yes, they are playing dirty (or at least ruthlessly.)
  That is their style of play.
  I have tried to let everyone play this IR according to their own style of play.

  My advice is:  If you think they are playing dirty, then the only answer is to pulverize the Union of the Worlds.  Nothing else will do!  

  - - -

  I guess this is why more than one person who left the IR and has talked with me has called this the 'win at all costs IR. This is not an insult, but an observation. 

  COMMENT:

  It becomes the Win At All Costs IR if players make it so.
  That is not something I can control.
  It isn't my right to tell everyone how they must play.

  I do regret, however, that the tone of the IR has driven people away.
  I cherished some of the people who left, and it hurt when we lost them.

  - - -

  Anyway, the IR seems to be heading towards the end. If we're not sent into Ravenloft to be slaves to Melkor or Zouron the Taraakians will destroy everyone who's not a member of the Oerth Alliance. The Ravenloft end is more interesting, but nevertheless it's an end.

  ANSWER:

  Never assume.
  They thought it was the end repeatedly in IRs 1 and 2, but somehow they kept going.
  Things may not turn out as you think.

  Besides, who says the taraakians will spare the Alliance of Oerth?

  Of course, if you quit the IR, then it will end.
  I cannot stop anyone from quitting.
  I can, however, hope that they stay.


----------



## William Ronald

*I just realized something....*

I forgot to give Lannon a first name.  I will search for an appropriate name.

My speechwriting energy is almost at an end.

Serpenteye, no insult meant.  I do like your strategic thinking.  Also, I have to check with Edena but I think I have found the one thing in all the multiverse that the God Emperor does not have that he truly longs for.   (No fair guessing, but I will see if the God Emperor (does he have a name?) can receive something more precious than diamonds or gold.  If you know what it is, maybe keep quiet so we can make it remarkable, okay?) It is not a trap or anything like that, but you did mention it in one of your previous posts.


----------



## Kalanyr

In Ishtarland, the Council sit in meeting, for once  Altryss is not banging his head on the table.

Kalanyr looks around at the council people of so many races and backgrounds. 

"High praise, he gives to me, but its not my doing but yours, if you had no come with me, I would be dead even now. Truly noble speeches from the Leaders of both Toril and the Kevellond League. It is a keen reminder that there is always hope. Speaking of hope, have you arranged sanctuary for the Lost Elves yet?"

Eclavadra looks up from her thoughts
"Yes, they are settled in, in the forests."

"Good, what of the Good Unseelie?"

"The same"

"Excellent"

Iggwilv sighs
"Such moving speeches make it hard to concentrate on what we must do.  They make you think of so much. But we must remember if we do not act then speeches like those are in vain, there very message ignored and destroyed, we must not let that happen." 

"Indeed."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A unique post from the Alliance of Dread*

IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ


  A new message comes from the Alliance of Dread, and is sent to everyone:

  Ok, look everyone.
  We are not Angels and we don't believe in Peace Conferences.
  We don't like kender, and we don't believe in justice, mercy, tolerance, and all that stuff.

  But we do believe you wish to survive.

  You DO wish to survive, right???

  You're not suicidal?  You want to live?  Most people do want to live.  You're Most People, right?

  Just who the heck are these taraakians, coming into our Spheres, and telling us what to do?

  Does it matter if they are the most lofty people in existence, or the most demonically evil in existence ... does it matter, if we have to lick their boots, and do what they tell us, or be killed for failure to obey?

  They have 12th level magic.
  That means they have great power, they know they have great power, and apparently ... they like to throw that power around.
  Sounds a lot like us.

  We don't pretend that we want peace with any of you, but do you really want to be the slaves - even if it is a noble slavery - of this alien race from another dimension?

  We, the Alliance of Dread, say that - despite it all - we have our dignity, and we are the people of Oerth and Toril and Krynn, and nobody tells us what to do, or pushes us around.

  With our combined strength, our 11th level magic is as strong as their 12th level magic.
  For there are many of us, and only a few of them.

  With our combined strength, we can kick their rears out of our affairs.

  Just who do they think they are, coming into our Spheres and interfering in our business?
  Who appointed them as our Guardians and Rulers?
  What gives them the right to self-proclaim themselves as our Leaders?

  If all they want to do is halt the Red Poison attack by the Unseelie, that's fine.
  They can go and save all the Crystal Spheres they want.  That's fine with us.
  If they want to spend their time saving other people, we don't mind, and we don't care.

  However, we do not need to be saved from ourselves.
  We do not need some superpowerful, super lofty race coming in, pointing their superpowered magic at us, and telling us what to do.

  For THAT matter, any race that would do so, isn't any better than we are, whatever they pretend to be.

  We have the right to determine our own fate.
  We have the right to make our own ending.
  Even if we all must perish, we have the right to dictate events in our own Spheres.

  We believe that this is reasonable thinking by any standard.

  We do not pretend that we are your allies, or ever will be.

  But if the Alliance of Oerth, the Union of the Worlds, the Hive Cluster, the United Commonwealth and all of it's allies, and everyone else would stand together, and we joined you, we could kick these would be taraakian overlords back to where they belong!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It was a very good speech, William.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Because of the latest speech from the Alliance of Dread, and due to the complicated nature of the present state of affairs, I cannot give a time for Resolution of Attacks and Defenses for Day 5 yet.

  If you all stick to your present course, Resolution will probably occur in 24 hours, as of this post.

  If some of the Powers decide to change their course, I must address that, and resolution will be delayed until I do so.

  However, should there be a rush to resolution of Attacks and Defenses for Day 5?
  Those Attacks and Defenses could end with the death, IC, of over 100 billion people.
  I think most people would agree with me when I say that such things need not be rushed.

  (chuckles)

  If course, if everyone demands I hurry up, and resolve Attacks and Defenses, I will do so.
  Nothing like hurriedly burning everything down ...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, The Forsaken One asked if he could use the reality changes in Ravenloft or if he could use them outside Ravenloft to affect Ravenloft...I haven't seen your response to this (I might have missed it, you might not have answered it)...so, can he?

BTW: How goes the converting of the imprisoned mages? Kaboom and Kalanyr are doing the same thing, and Kaboom even got a 100% power because of this. Is this working for me too (I posted this before, Thread 4 last page)?


----------



## William Ronald

One more post  after this before bed.  (Naturally, when I realized I did not have a first name for Acting President Lannon my bookworm tendencies forced me to go to the Previous IR threads at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/IR1_IDX.html.)

I have decided to honor two additional IR players with this new political personage.  Acting President Lannon's full name is Ian Icarus Lannon, honoring both Reprisal's Ian Payne and icarus who was in the first IR. It also adds a sense of history and continuity between IRs.

I will have to consider Hazen's reply to the new message from the Alliance of Dread.  Suffice it to say that they seem to be very afraid.  I suggest everyone consider their course of action.  In the interim, Hazen will try to learn everything he can about the Taraakians.

In the command bunker of the Kevellond League, Lord Sammel Hain, Larissa Hunter, Emperor Cho-Je Paser of Suhfang, the Druidess Fand Dyvyr, Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Moghyr the Old, Orrin Rilanth, and Gwilym Raonul are sitting at a table.

"I am awed and perhaps a little envious of President Hazen.  He truly has become an example of what the questing heart of one man can achieve,"  Emperor Cho-Je Paser says softly.

"He is remarkable.  I am flattered that he attributed my quote to me.  It is nice that he gives credit where credit is due," Orrin Rilanth says smiling.

"Well, I have lived 90 years and never saw a day like this.  It was also good to hear the UC of Toril having someone stick up for them.  I've been a soldier and an innkeeper.  If someone had told me about this a year ago, I would have asked what they were drinking," Sammel Hain says, appearing to be in his 30s despite his years.

"I am over 200 years old, and I am still amazed at all that has happened in less than a year.  Still, I will say that Hazen rose to the occassion, as usual," Moghyr the Old says while reviewing a scroll.

"In more ways than one," Fand says, shaking her thick black hair.  "Still, there is a lot of work to be done.  Hazen's proposal on restoring Luna will take a lot of work.  As will the proposal to restore the races that Rajaat murdered so long ago.  Just thinking about him makes my skin crawl."

"Understandable, Fand.  The message from the Alliance of Dread was most unusual," Larissa Hunter says.

"They are afraid.  They are afraid that all will oppose them and they will be defeated by us or the Taraakians.   What they did not count on was that their actions would have consequences," Gwilym says, shaking his head.  "What arrogance."

"Arrogant, yes.  However, they did prove one of my points," Lord Ronald says, grinning.

"What is that?" Gwilym asks, looking puzzled.

"The Alliance of Dread's real symbol should be a chicken.  Of course, that might give Anabstercorian new ideas about a sign,"  Lord Ronald says.

"I hope not," Larissa Hunter said.  "I would hate to be a parent trying not to explain the last one to a child."


----------



## Serpenteye

______
I request this OOC argument stop now, before it goes any further. 
______

*Ok then. I wasn't actually upset. William just hit a sore spot, I realise that I of all the players of the IR (except Reprisal himself) am the one most responsible for Reprisal leaving the game. I should have realised that my actions IC could cause real OOC anger and frustration.
 Reprisal, if you are reading this, I'm sorry, I never intended to upset you.


____________
Serpenteye, no insult meant. I do like your strategic thinking. Also, I have to check with Edena but I think I have found the one thing in all the multiverse that the God Emperor does not have that he truly longs for. (No fair guessing, but I will see if the God Emperor (does he have a name?) can receive something more precious than diamonds or gold. If you know what it is, maybe keep quiet so we can make it remarkable, okay?) It is not a trap or anything like that, but you did mention it in one of your previous posts.
____________

And no insult meant to you. Without you the IR would be much less than what it is. Your eloquence is stunning and exceeded only by Edena himself. I find it extremely dificult to gain the upper hand in a debate against you, my strikes below the belt in the Humanoid liberation debate was the only way for me to emerge victorious and if not for the third touch the Humanoids would have wet themselves from laughing at the pityful rhetoric of the God Emperor. 
 I think I know what you're talking about, a little bit of sentimental drivel I injected at some point... Here's some more:
 The God Emperor had a name, when he was mortal. Actually he has had many names, abandoned by him as he reached new degrees of power and influence. He had one name as a child in the slums of Rel Deven after the Grewhawk wars, another name as a spy and cutthroat and another as a  trophy husband to an archmagistress. Yet another as an archmage himself, plotting his way trough the murderous intricacies of the Aerdi nobility, making and breaking alliances, destroying lifes and carreers, and when he started worshiping power and himself he took yet another name. When he finally crushed the last obstacles to the throne of Ahlissa and overthrew the government of the North Kingdom, another. Having overcome every enemy he felt invincible and took the name he now use. In his mind he has earned it, for surely noone has risen to such great power in so little time. 


The above is not widely known, the God Emperor has gone to some pains (not to just to himself) to hide the more sordid parts of his past (some of it's quite scandalous )

____________
A new message comes from the Alliance of Dread, and is sent to everyone: 
____________

An answer from the God Emperor:

"Perhaps some of what you are saying is true, I cannot deny that you make a good point, but in the end, what you're asking is impossible. Your crimes are too many, your waste too great and your killing angers even me. No, the tarraakians will come. I will face their judgement and most likely fail to seem good enough. We will likely face another war and it might cost us dearly, but the Union of Worlds will emerge victorius once again and our enemies will be made to regret attacking us, if they are enemies and attack.
You should have realised your limitations, you should have understood that you could not stand against the united forces of all the worlds that oppose you. Your actions have brought you to this and there is no turning back from the cource we are all on. You will perish, unless you surrender to the Union of Worlds. Our justice will seem soft compared to what you will face at the hands of those you have actually managed to harm. Their hatred towards you is awesome."


-
The Union of Worlds will start studying the Tarraakians and their universe, we will dedicate special efforts to finding out if they have enemies of their own and wether these enemies might be interseted in coming to the Multiverse. We don't approach them yet, but wait 'till we know more about them. We assume that the Tarraakians actually have enemies or else they would have run rampant over the Time-Space continuum long ago and then turned decadent and weak. (Also, if they rule the TSC there would have been no opportunities for Edena's oldest and greatest PC to become 160th level, since that requires challenges to overcome and the Terraakiand would have eaten him alive if he challenged them.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Nope, I didn't convert anybody, I picked up a power that Festy's Oerthblood turned good. I don't do conversions or corruptions. They're not a part of my infrastructure, they are a seperate power. Much like the Silver Hive has become.


----------



## William Ronald

*"A Gift More Wondrous Than Gold"*

OOC:  Serpenteye, this one is for you.  The OOC artgument is over, if there was one.   Also, don't knock yourself.   Sorry if I offended you or anyone else.  (Serpenteye, you might be surprised that I remembered one detail of your biography that I left out.)


Hazen consults with the Angels, holding something that cannot be plainly seen in his arms.

"Difficult, but not impossible.  I am not sure I will ever use the word impossible again,"  Hazen says.

"There is no way to know how he will respond to this.  Still, there is always hope."  an Angel says.

"True. However, I believe Alustriel and her husband will be happy with their gift.  They deserve it.  I will try to join them for a meal later and ask them about Neith and the Taraakians.  Will you accompany me to the capitol of the Union and the embassy of the Kevellond League.

Hazen and several Angels appear.  A startled ambassador, a gnome of middle years says, "President Hazen!!"

"Yes, it is I, Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor.  Can you send a message to the God Emperor of the Union asking him to meet me here. I believe he will want to arrive here soon."

"I am sending word to him now," Dolanor says.  "You're an Angel! A real, honest-to-Garl Angel."

"Yes," Hazen says smiling broadly.  "Thanks for taking such a difficult assignment.  I know it has not been easy."

"It's a challenge, but then again nothing interesting is easy,"  Guillaum leaves the room, and begins composing a written message.


A little later a written message arrives before the God Emperor of the Union.  It reads:

"Greetings, God Emperor of the Union:"

"I wish to meet you at my embassy for a matter of vital importance.  Also,  I have something for you."

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance.  
President of the Kevellond League.

All divination attempts fail. 

Serpenteye, it is up to you to decide how to respond to this invitation.

Edena, you know what this is about.  Hazen will remain silent until after Serpenteye responds. 

OOC:  Last post until tomorrow afternoon sometime.  People, do consider what Edena wrote.  Hazen will be busy trying to learn what he can about the Taraakians, their nature, and likely actions. Knowledge is power.


----------



## Kalanyr

> A new message comes from the Alliance of Dread, and is sent to everyone:




Kalanyr replies with a sending

"Of course we wish to survive, but we will make the sacrifices that are required to spare as many as we can from needless suffering.  I will ask the Taraakians to spare those who have done past wrong and do no wrong now, I will give my life in exchange for this. Perhaps they will take my life anyway but I will ask that they spare others with my last breath. 

I have done more evil in my time, than most of you can dream of, I have struggled to become what I am now, but my beliefs make me willing to give my life as atonement for my past misdeeds. I do not believe they Taraakian's are as you paint them, no true being of good is as the picture you paint and the Angels, gentle and empathic as they are, respect the Taraakian's so it is my belief that your words are lies. 

I will not offer you redemption, nor will I threaten you. All I can say is "We all chose our own paths and for our choices we pay the price", when my time comes I am willing to pay the price for what I have done. Are you?  "


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

kalanyr: first, Ancerak's power got disarmed, and then he got converted to Good...and then you converted the mages and clerics and psions etc., right?


----------



## Gurdjieff

Edena, I've sent my email with attacks, etc. just now. Sorry I haven't been posting a lot lately. I've been busy with social life stuff as well as troubles at home ("Mark, you've been sitting behind the PC for too long now. Go to bed.") Anyway, you probably get the point. I hope I will have the time to post some more IC stuff soon.


----------



## Kalanyr

'o Skoteinos - Nope, apparantly  all attacks are simultaneous, so the net result was that my disarming of Acererak left me with a pile of good-aligned spellcasters in a pocket dimension, so I let them out. I didn't do any converting at all.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena, posted my actions.

I am leaving internet for some time now.
______________________________________________
_"Good, like law is not an absolute. War is war and morality is the first casualty of war. Extreme measures can become the order of the day. A fine balancing act of minimizing the amount of harm done to the population to the need to provide safety and moral direction to your friendly forces must be done. It is a very fine line.

The road to hell is paved with good intentions, but at least, it's paved..._


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC:

Very good speeches folk, btw.

Oh, and Anab, that neon sight was... well. hehee.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, if I can affect Ravenloft they are in for a surprise 

Well.. actually they won't be able to 

And another campaign world kicked the bucket


----------



## Festy_Dog

*Silver Phase sends a message to the Union of Worlds:*

I apologise for that which has happened. Never when I created Agent Oerth did I intend for it to corrupt anyone. It was in essence designed to destroy the red pudding threat across the many spheres afflicted. I will continue my efforts against the red pudding but all I can do now really is apologise for what I've done as it was totally by accident.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yeah I'm at war with 25% of myself now and you hear me complaining serpenteye ?

And still wondering why Festy attacked Athas and Mystara while I had those 100% in my pocket safe and clean....

Care to explain Festy?


----------



## Serpenteye

_______William Ronalds posted
"Greetings, God Emperor of the Union:" 

"I wish to meet you at my embassy for a matter of vital importance. Also, I have something for you." 

Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance. 
President of the Kevellond League. 

All divination attempts fail. 
________

"My Lord, Archcleric Hazen, the Angel Archcleric Hazen, of the Kevellond league wishes to meet you at their embassy."

"Angel? That's not surprising, noone has served them better than him. He didn't say what he wanted to deliver, and why he would do it in person? 'Vital importance'- something to do with the Hellmaster probably, it's too obvoius to be a trap and he's not foolish enough to attack us yet, not before the Alliance of Dread is defeated. The tarraakians might judge even him for such deception." the God Emperor laughs bitterly.

"My Lord?"

"Send an order to our mages to scan the embassy for traps and rip apart any magical defences they encounter. Alert our elite legions to strike against the embassy at my personal telepathic command in the zetra code. I'll be there in a quarter hour."

-

The God Emperor arrives alone in the reception room of the Kevellond embassy in the Union.

"Mr President, I believe you've been expecting me. Do not be alarmed that your defences have been dismantled, this is a dangerous time and precautions are sometimes necessary, even between friends and allies.
 I am most intrigued by the unusual nature of your invitation. 'A matter of vital importance'. Another enemy and youv'e brought new and deadly weapons? Perhaps the Dreadful Alliance has been defeated and you are bringing a gift of some of your famous wine for celebrations? Perhaps your gift is my death? Don't think I'm undefended against such." He smiles disarmingly.


----------



## Serpenteye

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Silver Phase sends a message to the Union of Worlds:
> 
> I apologise for that which has happened. Never when I created Agent Oerth did I intend for it to corrupt anyone. It was in essence designed to destroy the red pudding threat across the many spheres afflicted. I will continue my efforts against the red pudding but all I can do now really is apologise for what I've done as it was totally by accident. *




"It's odd how something you never intended could have such a devastatingly powerful effect. I wonder what horrors you will create when you actually intend to create them."

Edena: The Union of Worlds will take precautions against further "alignment attacks". We are readying counterspells in the God Emperor's 11th level assault slot (not the attack) against such things.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It's odd how something you never intended could have such a devastatingly powerful effect. I wonder what horrors you will create when you actually intend to create them."
> 
> *




Silver Phase is obviously angered by the statement, "Horrors doesn't begin to desrcibe it. It was an accident leave it be."


----------



## Black Omega

I can't help but comment that the IR has a fine, upstanding tradition of attscks gone wrong, starting with the infamous Mountain Drop in turn 1.  It's almost a feature of the game now.


----------



## Serpenteye

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Silver Phase is obviously angered by the statement, "Horrors doesn't begin to desrcibe it. It was an accident leave it be." *




I guess I should have added a  to my post.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers to questions*

'o Skoteinos

  Edena, The Forsaken One asked if he could use the reality changes in Ravenloft or if he could use them outside Ravenloft to affect Ravenloft...I haven't seen your response to this (I might have missed it, you might not have answered it)...so, can he? 

  ANSWER - REALLY IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ!

  NO, HE CANNOT.  HE CANNOT USE THE DIADEM OF DREAMS TO CHANGE REALITY IN RAVENLOFT!!!  
  IF HE IS IN RAVENLOFT, HE CANNOT CHANGE REALITY IN RAVENLOFT.
  IF HE IS NOT IN RAVENLOFT, HE ALSO CANNOT CHANGE REALITY IN RAVENLOFT.

  BTW: How goes the converting of the imprisoned mages? Kaboom and Kalanyr are doing the same thing, and Kaboom even got a 100% power because of this. Is this working for me too (I posted this before, Thread 4 last page)?

  ANSWER:

  All captured mages are converted converted now.
  Yes, it is working for you.

  - - -                                                                                    

   William Ronald

  One more post after this before bed. (Naturally, when I realized I did not have a first name for Acting President Lannon my bookworm tendencies forced me to go to the Previous IR threads at http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/IR1_IDX.html.) 

  I have decided to honor two additional IR players with this new political personage. Acting President Lannon's full name is Ian Icarus Lannon, honoring both Reprisal's Ian Payne and icarus who was in the first IR. It also adds a sense of history and continuity between IRs. 

  ANSWER:

  My solemn tribute to Lannon and Icarus.  
  I remember them both well.

  I will have to consider Hazen's reply to the new message from the Alliance of Dread. Suffice it to say that they seem to be very afraid.

  ANSWER:

  They are very afraid.  They should be.
  Unfortunately, so should a lot of others.

 I suggest everyone consider their course of action. In the interim, Hazen will try to learn everything he can about the Taraakians. 

  ANSWER:

  You won't learn much more than I've already told about them, until they arrive.
  They do not communicate with any of the Powers of the IR via long-range communication.
  If anyone is sending an ambassador to speak with the taraakians, TELL ME.


  They are afraid. They are afraid that all will oppose them and they will be defeated by us or the Taraakians. What they did not count on was that their actions would have consequences

  ANSWER:

  That is quite true.
  Unfortunately for the Alliance of Dread and much of the IR, the taraakians most certainly believe in consequences. 

  - - -

   Serpenteye

	Ok then. I wasn't actually upset. William just hit a sore spot, I realise that I of all the players of the IR (except Reprisal himself) am the one most responsible for Reprisal leaving the game. I should have realised that my actions IC could cause real OOC anger and frustration. 
  Reprisal, if you are reading this, I'm sorry, I never intended to upset you. 

  ANSWER:

  You had a right not to have all of your hard work ruined.
  I saw your strategy from Turn 2.  Wait and build.  I saw your sacrifice.  I saw your careful efforts at diplomacy, your subtle manipulations, all meant to keep people off your back until you became powerful.
  It was not my right to take that away from you, to just throw away your hard work.

  When Reprisal came back to the IR, he was intimidated by the rules, yes.
  When Reprisal left, it hurt a great deal.
  However, I could not throw out all the rules, and change the whole game, for one player just joining.

  Anger is a horrific force.
  We have seen what it can do In Character.
  We have also seen what it can do Out of Character - we would still have Darkness and Maudlin if I had not become angry.  My anger almost killed the IR.
  I have seen countless games ruined by anger.
  And, if you really think about it - everytime you turn on the TV nowadays, what do you see?  The results of anger and hate, endlessly broadcast in an unending litany.  The news is frightful and frightening - it is not pleasant hearing about how people want to kill me and destroy my nation.

  So of course I quickly tried to halt an OOC argument.
  Emotions are running high enough as it is in the IR.

  And no insult meant to you. Without you the IR would be much less than what it is. Your eloquence is stunning and exceeded only by Edena himself.

  ANSWER:

  Thank you.  I appreciate the compliment.
  However, you are eloquent too.
  When I came online last night, I had just watched Mutiny on the Bounty.  A very dramatic film.  Then I read the 19 posts on the board, and the drama there was as great as in the film.  I was amazed at the effort and feeling put into those posts.  (I didn't state that look of awe without good reason.)


  The God Emperor had a name, when he was mortal. Actually he has had many names, abandoned by him as he reached new degrees of power and influence. He had one name as a child in the slums of Rel Deven after the Grewhawk wars, another name as a spy and cutthroat and another as a trophy husband to an archmagistress. Yet another as an archmage himself, plotting his way trough the murderous intricacies of the Aerdi nobility, making and breaking alliances, destroying lifes and carreers, and when he started worshiping power and himself he took yet another name. When he finally crushed the last obstacles to the throne of Ahlissa and overthrew the government of the North Kingdom, another. Having overcome every enemy he felt invincible and took the name he now use. In his mind he has earned it, for surely noone has risen to such great power in so little time. 
  The above is not widely known, the God Emperor has gone to some pains (not to just to himself) to hide the more sordid parts of his past (some of it's quite scandalous ) 

  ANSWER:

  It is good to hear the history of the God Emperor.  Even if it is a dark history.  Thanks for putting this up.


  A new message comes from the Alliance of Dread, and is sent to everyone: 

  An answer from the God Emperor: 

  Perhaps some of what you are saying is true, I cannot deny that you make a good point, but in the end, what you're asking is impossible. Your crimes are too many, your waste too great and your killing angers even me. No, the tarraakians will come. I will face their judgement and most likely fail to seem good enough. We will likely face another war and it might cost us dearly, but the Union of Worlds will emerge victorius once again and our enemies will be made to regret attacking us, if they are enemies and attack. 
  You should have realised your limitations, you should have understood that you could not stand against the united forces of all the worlds that oppose you. Your actions have brought you to this and there is no turning back from the cource we are all on. You will perish, unless you surrender to the Union of Worlds. Our justice will seem soft compared to what you will face at the hands of those you have actually managed to harm. Their hatred towards you is awesome.

  ANSWER:  

  The Alliance of Dread has no answer to this speech.
  There is no answer they can give.
  They know very well that they cannot hide in Ravenloft from the taraakians.
  They know that if they go to the Outer Planes, they will simply be struck by 11th level cross-planar attacks from the powers of Oerth.

  They are in bitter resolve:  If they must die, they will take as many of their foes with them as possible.


  The Union of Worlds will start studying the Tarraakians and their universe, we will dedicate special efforts to finding out if they have enemies of their own and wether these enemies might be interseted in coming to the Multiverse. We don't approach them yet, but wait 'till we know more about them. We assume that the Tarraakians actually have enemies or else they would have run rampant over the Time-Space continuum long ago and then turned decadent and weak. (Also, if they rule the TSC there would have been no opportunities for Edena's oldest and greatest PC to become 160th level, since that requires challenges to overcome and the Terraakians would have eaten him alive if he challenged them.)

  ANSWER:

  The taraakians have a foe named the Loch-Nar.
  It is an evil being of magic so great that, in the Time Space Continuum, it cannot assume it's normal form, and appears as a shining green gem.

  However, this foe will not come into the IR.
  If it did, it would horrifically escalate the war (can you imagine a 12th level war?)

  The taraakians have another great foe, the death machines.
  Programmed by an unknown race to destroy all life, they are at war with the tarrakians, who have sufficient strength that, for the moment, these death machines have been driven back.

  Edena has not been born yet.
  Edena was born on Neith over a thousand years after the taraakians, for reasons unknown, left that world.
  A terrible civil war immediately following their departure wrecked the civilizations of the world, and Neith was plunged into the Dark Ages from which it had once risen.
  Thus, there is no way my character, Edena, can participate in this IR.
  Which is just as well, since I have always felt that any interference by my characters would damage the IR. 
  Not that I wouldn't love to showcase my characters, especially Edena, in this game.  However, my Gaming Ethics forbid this, because it would lessen the IR.                                                                     

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Nope, I didn't convert anybody, I picked up a power that Festy's Oerthblood turned good. I don't do conversions or corruptions. They're not a part of my infrastructure, they are a seperate power. Much like the Silver Hive has become.

  ANSWER:

  Understood.  The Unseelie are joining you willingly.  There isn't even a need to make a speech. 
  They understand perfectly well the heinious crimes they have committed, and they have forever echewed their former ways.
  Unfortunately, this will not appease the tarrakians, who hold that all beings must answer for their actions, and suffer the consequences.

  - - -                 

   William Ronald

  A Gift More Wondrous Than Gold

  OOC: Serpenteye, this one is for you. The OOC artgument is over, if there was one. Also, don't knock yourself. Sorry if I offended you or anyone else. (Serpenteye, you might be surprised that I remembered one detail of your biography that I left out.) 

  Hazen consults with the Angels, holding something that cannot be plainly seen in his arms. 

  Edena, you know what this is about. Hazen will remain silent until after Serpenteye responds. 

  OOC: Last post until tomorrow afternoon sometime. People, do consider what Edena wrote.
  Hazen will be busy trying to learn what he can about the Taraakians, their nature, and likely actions. Knowledge is power.

  (part of the article above deleted.)

  ANSWER:           

  (pained look)  

  Obviously, I would love to bring Edena into the IR.  You don't realize just how much I would like to do that.
  It would give me a chance to allow my character to shine forth, as he has never done before, for all to see.
  It would give me a chance to roleplay my favorite character on a message board that spans the entire real world.

  However, I cannot do this.
  After a great deal of thought, I realized it would damage the IR if I did so.

  This is not my game.  This is your game.  This is your moment.
  This game is about you.  Your characters.  Your triumphs, your falls, your eloquence.
  If I play Edena, then I am no longer neutral by default.  And, if I play Edena, I am touting my own horn, and not doing my job - which is to be your moderator and DM.

  No matter what people say about me, I have ethics, and sometimes those ethics hurt.
  This is one such case.

  Please trust me when I say that I did not withhold Edena from the IR on the danger he might be killed.  That is not how I do things in rping.

  SERPENTEYE, MR. DRACO ...

  ... what William is speaking of, is of critical importance IC to the God Emperor.
  Furthermore, I as DM have already allowed it - as an Angel, Hazen has access to power, and to help, that he did not have previously.
  Power and help great enough that he could accomplish what he did.
  He, as he said, will tell you what he did this afternoon.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  quote:

  A new message comes from the Alliance of Dread, and is sent to everyone: 

  Kalanyr replies with a sending 

  Of course we wish to survive, but we will make the sacrifices that are required to spare as many as we can from needless suffering. I will ask the Taraakians to spare those who have done past wrong and do no wrong now, I will give my life in exchange for this. Perhaps they will take my life anyway but I will ask that they spare others with my last breath. 
  I have done more evil in my time, than most of you can dream of, I have struggled to become what I am now, but my beliefs make me willing to give my life as atonement for my past misdeeds. I do not believe they Taraakian's are as you paint them, no true being of good is as the picture you paint and the Angels, gentle and empathic as they are, respect the Taraakian's so it is my belief that your words are lies. 
  I will not offer you redemption, nor will I threaten you. All I can say is

  We all chose our own paths and for our choices we pay the price, when my time comes I am willing to pay the price for what I have done. Are you?

  ANSWER:

  Again, the Alliance of Dread cannot reply.  They have no reply they can make to this.
  They realize that it's over for them.
  They realize that their enemies have found the enlightenment they had hoped will never manifest.

  The Alliance of Dread was counting on selfishness to the point of loss, on betrayal, fear, hatred, all the things that have torn the Spheres apart.

  That was what they were appealing too.
  In the face of this new altruism, they are helpless.

  All they can do now is try to take as many foes as possible down with them, when they go down.

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  kalanyr: first, Ancerak's power got disarmed, and then he got converted to Good...and then you converted the mages and clerics and psions etc., right?

  ANSWER:

  Acererak and his people were converted to good by Festy Dog's rain of Agent Oerth.
  Kalanyr did not convert them.
  However, everyone is most certainly benefitting from the conversion, and thus Kalanyr was able to release Acererak's people from imprisonment, and Kaboom now has a new 11th Level Power to play.

  - - -

   Venus

  Edena, I've sent my email with attacks, etc. just now. Sorry I haven't been posting a lot lately.

  ANSWER:

  No need to apologize.  Post when you are up to it.  Enjoy the IR.  Don't feel pressured by it.

  I've been busy with social life stuff as well as troubles at home (Mark, you've been sitting behind the PC for too long now. Go to bed.) Anyway, you probably get the point. I hope I will have the time to post some more IC stuff soon.

  ANSWER:

  I do understand.
  Take your time, and have fun.
  Don't feel pressured or pushed into posting.  All that will do is ruin the IR for you.  
  Certainly, I am not pushing you or pressuring you into posting!  I am, however, honored to have you in the IR, Venus.  You've been a very fine player.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  'o Skoteinos - Nope, apparantly all attacks are simultaneous, so the net result was that my disarming of Acererak left me with a pile of good-aligned spellcasters in a pocket dimension, so I let them out. I didn't do any converting at all.

  ANSWER:

  Exactly.  

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  Edena, posted my actions. 

  I am leaving internet for some time now. 

  Good, like law is not an absolute. War is war and morality is the first casualty of war. Extreme measures can become the order of the day. A fine balancing act of minimizing the amount of harm done to the population to the need to provide safety and moral direction to your friendly forces must be done. It is a very fine line. 
  The road to hell is paved with good intentions, but at least, it's paved...

  ANSWER:

  (sad look)
  I do hope you come back, Zelda.  I am sorry you have to go.  I hope things are ok with you.  I hope something is not seriously wrong.
  If you don't mind, I'll let William, Venus, Kalanyr, or someone else who is appropriate run your Power while you are away.

  You are quite right about war.
  Morality and ethics go out the window.
  Then reason.
  Then humanity.

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  OCC: 
  Very good speeches folk, btw. 
  Oh, and Anab, that neon sight was... well. hehee. 

  ANSWER:

  They were the best speeches I have ever seen online, except only for some of those in IRs 1 and 2.
  Anabstercorian's humor was nice, but for me it was misplaced.  Things are so serious ... it is hard to be humorous.
  Then again, I am having to run the evil powers allied with Sollir, and what they are planning is awful, and it's rather gloomy.          

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena, if I can affect Ravenloft they are in for a surprise  
  Well.. actually they won't be able to  
  And another campaign world kicked the bucket 

  ANSWER:

  Unfortunately, you ABSOLUTELY CANNOT affect Ravenloft with the Diadem of Dreams.
  I ruled this was the case when I first ruled on the Diadem's creation.

  You cannot even stop the Touches with the Diadem, or halt the onslaught of the Mists.

  My genuine regrets, for this was a very good idea on your part.

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Silver Phase sends a message to the Union of Worlds: 

  I apologise for that which has happened. Never when I created Agent Oerth did I intend for it to corrupt anyone. It was in essence designed to destroy the red pudding threat across the many spheres afflicted. I will continue my efforts against the red pudding but all I can do now really is apologise for what I've done as it was totally by accident.

  ANSWER:

  I see someone is trying to make genuine peace.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Yeah I'm at war with 25% of myself now and you hear me complaining serpenteye ? 
  And still wondering why Festy attacked Athas and Mystara while I had those 100% in my pocket safe and clean.... 
  Care to explain Festy?

  ANSWER:

  The Silver Hive refuses to fight.
  They are fiercely good aligned, and - seeing the dire situation - they will not make matters worse by fighting the Hive Cluster.
  Instead, they flee Athas, and flee to Oerth.
  There, they attempt to fight the Alliance of Dread (I will play them, I guess.)

  If Forsaken One pursues them, they will Defend.  However, they will not launch Attacks or 11th Level Assaults against the Hive Cluster.

  - - -

   Serpenteye

 Angel? That's not surprising, noone has served them better than him. He didn't say what he wanted to deliver, and why he would do it in person? 'Vital importance'- something to do with the Hellmaster probably, it's too obvious to be a trap and he's not foolish enough to attack us yet, not before the Alliance of Dread is defeated. The tarraakians might judge even him for such deception. 

  The God Emperor laughs bitterly. 

  My Lord?

  Send an order to our mages to scan the embassy for traps and rip apart any magical defences they encounter. Alert our elite legions to strike against the embassy at my personal telepathic command in the zetra code. I'll be there in a quarter hour.

  ANSWER:

  May I point out that it is an Act of War to attack an Embassy?
  However, that is your choice.
  It is up to William, how the Embassy personal react. 


  The God Emperor arrives alone in the reception room of the Kevellond embassy in the Union. 

  Mr President, I believe you've been expecting me. Do not be alarmed that your defences have been dismantled, this is a dangerous time and precautions are sometimes necessary, even between friends and allies. 
  I am most intrigued by the unusual nature of your invitation. 'A matter of vital importance'.
  Another enemy and youv'e brought new and deadly weapons? Perhaps the Dreadful Alliance has been defeated and you are bringing a gift of some of your famous wine for celebrations?
  Perhaps your gift is my death? Don't think I'm undefended against such.

  He smiles disarmingly.

  ANSWER:

  It isn't what you think at all.
  You will be genuinely surprised, I think.

  - - -                       

   Serpenteye

  It's odd how something you never intended could have such a devastatingly powerful effect. I wonder what horrors you will create when you actually intend to create them.

  Edena: The Union of Worlds will take precautions against further alignment attacks . We are readying counterspells in the God Emperor's 11th level assault slot (not the attack) against such things.

  ANSWER:

  Noted.  
  This uses up your 11th Level Assault for Day 5.
  It renders you immune to alignment change attacks, yes, but it does use up your 11th level action.                   

  - - -

   Festy_Dog

  Silver Phase is obviously angered by the statement, 

  Horrors doesn't begin to desrcibe it. It was an accident leave it be.

  ANSWER:

  No comment.

  - - -        

   Black Omega

  I can't help but comment that the IR has a fine, upstanding tradition of attscks gone wrong, starting with the infamous Mountain Drop in turn 1. It's almost a feature of the game now.

  ANSWER:

  Attacks often cause collaterial damage, and friendly fire casualties have been a part of war since man invented war.
  Even with the most sophisticated modern weapons, it still happens.
  In the sometimes colossal confusion of the IR, is it any wonder, then, that many attacks have unexpected effects?

  I can take back the alignment change effects of Festy Dog's attack, on the Union of Oerth.
  But if I do, then I have to take back it's effects on Acererak and his Minions.
  I do not think that would be so good.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena I emailed you what I  am doing about the Renegade brood.
I'm just gonna go through with it...

Btw if my first plan didn't work I'm curious why 
Since to me it doesn't seem neccisary to corrupt them as I explained. But if I have to I'm just comming after them. 
No broods leave the hive.


Owyeah, and to get some action underway.. I'm sending a emmisary to the Millitant Fair.. (why not..)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Forsaken one, check your email, i think i found a solution to the silver hive that'll please you.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC

Edena, you still haven't mentioned if you read my e-mail?

I was away, now I am back. Yes, my power can be played by other players, though I really prefer not, if I am only away for day or two. ((Shaolin monk "Wheel of Life"-show was my away reason today, in case my IRL actions intrest you).

Sometimes it almost seems you want me leave the game, Edena, since you are a bit quick to judge that I've gone and if that's so, just say so, I am not hurt at all. This isn't based on any conclusion of mine, only small feeling I am getting. I want to get rid of this idea, so verify to either direction, please.


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Union of Worlds will convert its captured mages to cydians.

-----

Also, we will send out an emmisary to the Taraakians.

_To the great and wise beings of the militant fair.  This message is from the Union of Worlds.  A collective of the factions of the Union of Oerth, the Humanoid Alliance of Toril, Enlightened Ex-Members of the Black Brotherhood, and Enlightened Ex-Shade.  The enlightened factions have turned away from the evil that goverened them to the light of law and unbaised judgement through neutrality.

We of the Union of Worlds were one of the first factions who began summoning your assistance.  We had millions, if not billions of our people in our colonies slaughtered by the assault of the red puddings.  Indeed, casualty reports are still coming in.  When the Legion of Dread stood unified against us, and against life, freedom, and survival, we knew we would need help.  In our archives we had records of your race.  Records of the great force for life and good that you of the militant fair are.  Thus, we request your assistance in this matter enlightened ones.

The Union of Worlds is governed by the God-Emperor and Kas.  Serving as two primary gods of the Union pantheon, the lesser one being the Githyanki Lich-Queen, they rule the Union of Worlds with the strength of law and the wisdom of unbiased neutrality.

In the past, the Union of Worlds was composed of only one nation.  The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth.  More than seven months ago now, Kas and his legions from the arcane age traveled forward in time to arive in this age.  They arrived to prepare for Vecna, who also fled his time to escape his fate at the hands of Kas.

Since that fateful moment many months ago, the Union has gone through a transformation.  Admittedly we commited many crimes in the past, however, several months ago, we began to see the inherent problems with morally based actions as opposed to logically based actions.

We currently are contributing more than any other faction to the war against the Legion of Dread.  Likewise, we are working to eradicate evil from the multi-verse through our colonization program designed to enlighten people to the wisdom of logic and law.

Also, we have begun construction of the City of Peace as seen in a vision delivered by the angels.  Perhaps, after the fighting has ended, you could assist us in this venture for our posterity and peace?  Then it would truly be a city founded on wisdom, and by beings of such mindset that it could truly live up to its name.

Should there be anything you require that we can provide, you just need let us know, and we will do what we can.

Included is a record of the Union of Worlds, from its beginning more than half a year ago up until today._
(Edena, we don't include our secret projects)

-----

The Union will also send out a general message:

_The Union of Worlds hereby opens its borders to those who seek security, peace, and law in this time of death and chaos.  Upon entering as a citizen of the Union, you will gain the security provided by our military forces under the guidance of Kas and the God-Emperor.  You will also as a citizen of the Union, gain all rights due to your citizenship.  This includes immortality, power, and joy beyond that which you have known in your life.  This gift is the gift of Cydian metamorphoses.  Painless, the metamorphoses allows you to transcend your nature and become a being of energy, with senses and powers beyond your abilities now.  You would experience the limitless energy of the Cydians.  The control over the primal forces of gravity and electromagnetism they excersize.  You would also experience the joy of being a citizen of a nation founded for security, survival, and unity._


----------



## Serpenteye

________
ANSWER: 

May I point out that it is an Act of War to attack an Embassy? 
However, that is your choice. 
It is up to William, how the Embassy personal react. 
________

Oh? We never actually attacked them, just prepared to do it if it would turn out to be a trap. I realise that my actions could be construed as hostile and that's not my actual intention. All we did was basically cast a really big and powerful dispel magic on the embassy. A minor breach in diplomatic conduct perhaps, but not an act of war.


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco, you just sealed your doom.


----------



## Mr. Draco

kaboom said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco, you just sealed your doom. *




Now i'm really interested to hear how this happened.

Exactly what did I do that caused this?

Sending an emmisary to the militant fair?

Maybe it was converting our captured mages to Cydians?

Or even it could have been offering a place of security and peace to those that wish it?  (note, we will not go against the rule of any other nations, it's basically a claim to any unclaimed factions so far)

So, what was it?


----------



## kaboom

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Now i'm really interested to hear how this happened.
> 
> Exactly what did I do that caused this?
> 
> Sending an emmisary to the militant fair?
> 
> Maybe it was converting our captured mages to Cydians?
> 
> Or even it could have been offering a place of security and peace to those that wish it?  (note, we will not go against the rule of any other nations, it's basically a claim to any unclaimed factions so far)
> 
> So, what was it? *




Sending the Militant Fair a record of all you did. They'll kill you for some of that stuff.


----------



## Anabstercorian

Imagine an army the size of a planet.

The Fleet of Darkness.

<< All right....  Who's ready to *KICK SOME ASS?!?* >>

A massive roar, from the throats and minds of hundreds of thousands of Illithid and Drow, fills the vacuum of space.

<< First, we're going to kill the Alliance of Dread and take THEIR stuff.  THEN, we're going to spank around the Taraakian's and take THEIR stuff!  Then, we'll retire and spend the rest of our lives being fellated by hookers and eating brains! >>

"HOO-A!"

Anabstercorian lifts the Starfire cannon and fires in to the air, sending a spiraling beam of fusing hydrogen that is curved by the warping power of the True Staff in to the shape of the rune of the Fleet of Darkness, a burning black orb with spider legs and tentacles.

<< FOR ILSENSINE!  FOR LLOTH!  FOR THE HELL OF IT! >>

<< LETS ROCK AND ROLL! >>

===============









*OOC:*




Cocky?  Yes.  Overconfident?  Perhaps.  Smug?  Definiately.

Bring it on, Reality.  Let's get some ass-kicking on.








===============

*A secret message is sent!*  It goes to the Dreamlord, Vaeregoth.

Vaeregoth, use your Dream ability to destroy the use of 12th level magic in Greyspace and Toril once the Taraakian's finish off the Alliance of Dread.  Then maybe we'll be able to TALK to them instead just fighting to our deaths straight off.

===============

A messenger is sent to the Taraakians!  It's Frezhnel, the ex-human, now illithid from Oerth.  He asks them what their intentions are toward the Penumbral Hub and its inhabitants.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hey I'm a SHE


----------



## Mr. Draco

kaboom said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sending the Militant Fair a record of all you did. They'll kill you for some of that stuff. *




OOC: Hey, they were going to find out eventually if William didn't include a history of the IR in his message.  We just seem more honest because we are giving them something we know could give them cause to punish us.  Besides, not everything we did was bad.  Pretty much our only crimes are a) red goo research (which we stopped a long time ago) b) attacking the iron league and nyrond, and c) imposing the religion of the Pantheon of the Union in our territories.  We HAVE done alot of good too.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

We are not sending message to the Taraakians. They already have apply for help, sent my at least two members of Oerth Alliance, whose judgement we have grown to trust, though we might disagree at some points.

If they are intrested in us, they can see for themselves, if/when they arrive.

Hopefully they have actual intrest to repair harm done, and not just come along blasting few guns here and there, punishing evil where they can find it, and maybe something else as well, that happens to come on way.

Message to Anabstercorian: We helped you for reasons, you probably care not much for.
You are on your own now.


----------



## Black Omega

> Attacks often cause collaterial damage, and friendly fire casualties have been a part of war since man invented war.



I'm not complaining, it's part of the territory.  And has made for some of the most memorable moments.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Mmh, just wondering, how true this is in IR:

"A god outgrown immediately becomes a life-destroying demon."- Joseph Campbell, The Hero With a Thousand Faces


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

"And a great sea of chaos will consume Greyspace, leaving destruction in it's wake...quite a poetic end, don't you think?"  Hellmaster Phibrizzo chuckles on his dark throne..."These fools think I'm scared, yet they don't know what power truly is."


To All in the IR
Hellmaster sends a message to all the leaders in the IR, "The Legion of Dread demands that you surrender now, this is your final chance:  Surrender now or be destroyed!  Don't say I didn't warn you!"


----------



## William Ronald

*At the Embassy of the Kevellond League*

Before the God Emperor arrives, Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor mutters, "They are scanning us!! It breaks all diplomatic protocols.  It's an act of war!"

Hazen shakes his head, a look of disappointment.  "I expected this.  The God Emperor is consistent."

Hazen listens to the God Emperor.

"No threats to you are meant here.  Sadly, I cannot tell you that the Alliance of Dread has been vanquished and that our soldiers should celebrate."

"Behind your words and your actions, I have seen a man with a deep love of country and his people.  I also sensed a man who suffered a deep loss, perhaps helping him to empathize with his people."

"I can not heal every wound, but I believed your pain needed to be addressed.  I am not your enemy, and I hope that you do not see me as one.   Despite the scan of the embassy,"  Hazen smiles politely and with his right hand beckons.

An Angel, beautiful beyond mortal comprehension, holds a child in his arms. It is an infant girl wrapped in clothes finer than silk, shinier than gold or mithral. She is deeply asleep, a contented smile on her beautiful young face.

"This is not a simulacrum or an illusion.  It is her whom you loved and wished to give so much to in her life.  She has no memory of her passing."

"Many assisted in finding her and restoring her to the world of the living?  A Power mightier and purer than words can described aided.  This Eternal Power loves your daughter and yourself for who you are and whom you both might yet become. Your daughter is returned.  She has not been altered in any way from the last time you saw her alive and well. Love her.  Her only thoughts as she dreams now are of the father who loves her.  A gentle touch from you will awaken her." 

The Angel hands Hazen the child.  Hazen holds the young girl gently, and delicately presents her to the God Emperor of the Union.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ergoth-Nog sighs.

"Wonder when Hellmaster learns to save his breath.",
Ergoth-Nog thinks.

He doesn't bother to answer to Hellmaster's weak and futile threat. Why bother to answer someone, whose terms of surrendering mean destruction as well,  only difference being, that it's actually more likely. Especially when that someone is standing on brink of his own destruction as well.

"We have such a shortsighted evil bothering us, hopefully those summonings don't bring along as shortsighted good. We can always hope..."

Ergoth-Nog ponders.


----------



## William Ronald

*A plea for a truce*

Well, it looks like Edena's call for a truce has fallen on deaf ears.

Billions will die in the IR because people wish to fight.  One party in particular wishes everyone to surrender.  Apparently he never thought his actions would have consequences and that someone might be angry for attacks on their worlds.

(OOC: No criticism meant, Sollir.  Universal destruction is a goal for your faction. Just as it was for Rhialto.)

After returning to the command bunker of the Kevellond League, Hazen listens to Gwilym Raonul.

"Well, it seems that the Legion of Dread is consistent to the end.  They may destroy us all, but they don't care that they will surely be destroyed. One wonders how they keep morale up with such nihilism," Gwilym says.

"They are sadly consistent.  They have no idea of what power is, what glory is, or even their own potential for goodness.   I pity them even as I oppose them,"  Hazen says.  "Gwilym, I have another important assignment for you."

"My bags are packed.  The Taraakians, I presume."

"Correct, my friend.  You are our best expert in off world relations.  I ask you to speak with them."

"I am ready now."

"I wish you well.  May Rao, all the powers of good, and the Eternal bless you."

(Must write Gwilym's speech later.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

(The DM looks at all of you gravely)

  I am looking at the Attack/Defenses for Day 5.

  It's going to be bad, folks.

  It's going to be bad beyond the darkest nightmare.

  Please brace yourselves for what is going to be truly awesome destruction and massacre.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

*snickers* None taken William, I was just giving everyone a chance out of what will happen next


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO EVERYONE IN THE IR*

Sollir posted

  "And a great sea of chaos will consume Greyspace, leaving destruction in it's wake...quite a poetic end, don't you think?" Hellmaster Phibrizzo chuckles on his dark throne..."These fools think I'm scared, yet they don't know what power truly is." 


To All in the IR 

  Hellmaster sends a message to all the leaders in the IR, "The Legion of Dread demands that you surrender now, this is your final chance: Surrender now or be destroyed! Don't say I didn't warn you!"

  - - -

  From the DM

  He's not joking.
  He means it.
  The Attack he is preparing is colossal.


----------



## kaboom

I bet I'm dead.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO ZELDA*

Sometimes it almost seems you want me leave the game, Edena, since you are a bit quick to judge that I've gone and if that's so, just say so, I am not hurt at all. This isn't based on any conclusion of mine, only small feeling I am getting. I want to get rid of this idea, so verify to either direction, please.

  ANSWER:

  Zelda, by all means I wish you to stay in the IR.

  Everytime someone has left us, it hurt.

  I hope you will stay.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OOC: Dm dear. 

I can tell he is not joking. However, I as player fail to see any difference for fates in store for those to lower their arms. What I can tell of his actions, it would be 'happy happy joy joy soup of red goo family to join' or something like that anyway. 

Nah, I could give in of course, for sake of making game more enjoyable to others. However, my people never would.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

*Re: TO ZELDA*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> ANSWER:
> 
> Zelda, by all means I wish you to stay in the IR.
> 
> Everytime someone has left us, it hurt.
> 
> I hope you will stay. *




Thanks. 

Sure I stay. Not bored yet.

However, my weekends are busy and sometimes I have to take day or two off internet.


I'd be curious to know more about Edena, btw. If I'd mail you couple of questions would you have time to answer? Don't wish to bother busy person without asking, you see.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

kaboom said:
			
		

> *I bet I'm dead. *




Maybe. But don't write yourself gone, before it actually happens. Like William did. 

Oh, and sometimes people get awfully lucky with dice, no matter what's thrown at them. And sometimes your enemies get awfully unlucky. Luck to you.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((The DM looks at the Attack/Defense Order of Battle, as it is completed so far, and actually looks sick to his stomach.
  The DM goes offline for a while.))


----------



## kaboom

No, I'm dead becouse I won't let the Taakarians get Acererak without a fight, and they can shoot power 40 attacks at me....


----------



## The Forsaken One

Well Kaboom you know who is summoning them, kick their asses they may be bringing that doom over you.

Not the Millitant fair will kill you. It were those who called themselves you allies who summoned them while they knew what was possibly going to happen. 

And you yourself choose Ace while you knew that the Millitant Fair might be coming after you.

So really don't blame the millitant fair, they might just be the executers of what choises you and your allies made.
They do what they exist for and they seem as a life goal in its own.


Now I'm gonna get back at chasing a rennegade brood on Oerth or in some chrystal sphere somewhere if you don't mind.


----------



## Mr. Draco

TO EVERYBODY:

I have an idea regarding the Taraakians.  How about, after they help us get rid of the legion of dread, and after they help us clean up the red goo, we present them with a document, signed by EVERY remaining leader in Greyspace, Realmspace, Krynnspace, and any other Crystal Sphere we've dragged into this, stating that we as a collective whole wish to judge ourselves with the help of the angels, and that they can judge us ONLY if the angels allow it.  The Taraakians should aggre with this, as they are a VERY strongly good faction, and the angels represent the ultimate force of good.  However, the angels won't allow the Taraakians to judge us because they know the death and pain it would cause, preferring to use their (the angel's) own methods of peace for everybody to get along.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA: have any of the so-far unclaimed factions (if there are any left) responded to the offer by the Union of Worlds?


----------



## kaboom

Edena, I'm sending out teams of explorers to see what the area around the alternate Isle of the Phoenix is like.


----------



## William Ronald

Sollir:  You are trying to give people a way out, but it is one that people will not accept.  Historically, people have often chose death to slavery.  What the Alliance of Dread is proposing and what your faction represents makes Caligula seem rational.  (No offense meant.)

You seem to want to win -- regardless of the casualty levels.  Fine.  If people want to play Ragnarok, we can.  However, people will try to preserve their freedom if their is a chance.

A message is sent to the Alliance of Dread and every faction in the IR.  It has been sent by Lord William Ronald, speaker of the Kevellond League.  

"It should be apparent to the Alliance of Dread that their call for a surrender will not be accepted.  Essentially, they ask for a surrender and hope that we will believe in their good graces.  Not that their good graces have been readily apparent."

"You may think you may be generous in your offer.  Would you accept the same terms? Probably not."

"Here is a counterproposal.  Everyone stands down.  No more attacks."

"Does the Alliance of Dread think that everyone will rush to their side to protect them from the Taraakians? Probably not in the least.  However, if there are no further attacks the Alliance of Dread will be in a better shape to deal with the Taraakians.  Many forces are allied against you."

"Standing down would mean no one attacks another -- magically, psionically, conventionally or by anything besides words.   It is in the best interest of the Alliance of Dread."

"If the Taraakians are self-righteous fanatics, like the Priest-King of Istar was on Krynn, then none of us may meet their standards.  By not attacking, the Alliance of Dread gains the possibility of an unlikely alliance against the Taraakians."

"Or if the Taraakians are in nature more akin to the Angels than to the Priest-King of Istar, the Alliance of Dread will have to fear many attacks.  By holding off on any attacks currently planned, they will have more resources to ensure their long term survival."

"So, if surrender by either side is impossible, consider an alternative.  All factions can benefit from a truce, saving their strength for the future.  There is a saying that half a loaf of bread is better than none to a starving man."

"Of course, some in the Alliance of Dread may decide that the lives of its members can be spent freely.  Your lives are your own. 
You can achieve more alive than dead."

"I would ask all of you to listen to the voice of reason. Chose wisely, for the hour is late."


kaboom:  Kalanyr and I called the Taraakians in the hopes that they can prevent further destruction.  They can also go to the Domain of Dread (aka Ravenloft) and bring people back.  

Acererak, as he is now, would gladly give himself up to the Taraakians to save innocent lives.   He does not now regard himself as innocent.  Indeed, giving himself up to the Taraakians may be part of his plan to atone for his sins.

The Forsaken One:  Considering the fact that a lot of people are trying to find ways to save their people, no stone can be left unturned.  A lot of us have asked for your help earlier.  If you had helped when the Red Armada emerged, the situation may not have become so serious.  Indeed, Edena has pointed out there were many chances to keep things from reaching this point.  (For example, more people could have joined Kalanyr in merging with the Red Goo and cleaning it.)

This is not a personal  criticism, but an observation.



A few moments after Lord Ronald's speech, Acting President Ian Icarus Lannon of the UC of Toril is appearing on a video screen in the Kevellond League's command bunker.

"So, President Hazen, do you think they will accept your ambassador?  I admit he is the best qualified person for the job, except for yourself."

"I thank you for the compliment, Mr. President.  I can only hope that they will receive Gwilym Raonul.  In the end, all we have is hope."

"Like that message you just sent out.  I am afraid that there is not much chance the Alliance of Dread will halt their planned attacks."  Lannon, a man of middle years with greying black hair, says.

"Perhaps not.  Yet the effort must be made."

Turning to Gwilym, Hazen regards him carefully.  He was proud of this man, as much as any of his own children.  Gwilym would do his best.  That is all that could be asked of anyone.

"Are you prepared for transport, Ambassador Gwilym Raonul.  We are prepared to send you now."

"I am, President Hazen.  I hope to return with good news."

The room fills with a light that seems to engulf Gwilym Raonul's body.

"May the blessings of all peoples, all the powers of good, and the Eternal be with you, my friend.  Now and always."  Hazen says before Gwilym vanquishes.

"Now we must wait," Hazen says.

OOC:  Yes, Edena.  I have sent Hazen's far roaming ambassador out again.  Gwilym Raonul went to Toril in Turn 0.  He is being sent to the Taraakians bearing ambassadorial letters. Plus a lot of information for them on the IR.

I will need you to let me know if he arrives, so he can speak with them.  Still trying to find the right words for the speech.

Mr. Draco, I am unsure if the Angels will judge any of us in a formal hearing.  They allow us to make our own judgements, and our own mistakes.

Also, I would like to ask everyone again to consider the offer to stand down.  I don't think Edena likes to rule on how many billions of people will die from an attack.  We always have choices, in game and in real life.  Sollir, I have given you good reasons not to attack.  You may need every ounce of strength against the Taraakians and leaving us alive gives you the possibility -- however remote -- of potential allies.  Think it through strategically.

Also, do realize that as damaging an attack as you have planned, an equally or more devastating one may be planned for you.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William: the idea behind my proposal to deliver to the Taraakians is that the angels wouldn't judge us.  And with the taraakians agreeing to allow the angels (the ultimate personification of good) to judge us, leaves us with absolutely no problem from the Taraakians. (i.e.- they leave us to the angels, then the angels leave us alone)


----------



## The Forsaken One

William, I had 9 PL to use and the rest was in advance and research so I couldn't even use it even if I wanted to.

And I relaly don't care that much about what happens to you. I got what I want and I'm just planning to stay alive and do what is neccisary for that.

Just the survival of me and my 2 worlds realy interest me. At the moment that involves helping you. 

I want my poppulations and those of the 2 spheres to survive. I am here to protect them from the higher magic and tech toril and oerth can throw at them. 

I intend to protect them and survive. For the rest I really don't care. If I wanted to wage massive war I had started with that on turn 1 fought with or against Vecna. I'm playing to research build and create.

Possible not to destroy, but when Athas and Mystara appreaded to get crushed and absorbed my Shades and the Red army and the defilers. I acted.

I got what I want now and I intend to keep it, no matter what the cost. And if that means sending every last bit I have to crush the red army or who ever else is comming for me I will.

IC I don't have a reason to ally with any of you. Why would I?

You are just a warfaring group of guys who tear everything apart while I'm trying to build stuff for the last 6 turns along with Festy and Skot.

That it aint working because of the mess some make. Ok fine, but that won't make you friends with me either as some have noticed. And I get worse the more time I get. I'm fighting at your side because you want to live and create and not to destroy.
That is why I fight alongside you for the same cause.

But the second you enter Mystaran of Athasian space you will be attacked unless cleared by my PC or a Cerebrate or a Scro League Official.

I'm here for the species lady and gentlemen. To live and create. If I were here to destroy, you would have been surprised how may reality changes and what kind of I would have unleashed upon the spheres.

But since I want to create.. I can't find any changes that will help me create and safeguard me, the eridicate magic was neccisary to save a world from the alliance of dread.

I had sollir figured out then and there why I kicked him from athas and didn't give in to all his little plans and scemes he mailed me.

I live for the Swarm, to serve the Hive


----------



## The Forsaken One

btw, since I already hae a frigging BROOD WAR on my hands now, I say $&!@) it. 

I'm creating Zerg, here and now. The race I'm creating this turn will be friggin Zerg.

I had it, I tried to keep a distance from the game, but since I even have a Brood War on my hands now I'm giving up.

Starcraft in the IR it is 


Zergiessss, heck I'm even gonna create a overmind


----------



## William Ronald

Hi, Forsaken One:

I understand you have your goals and currently our goals coincide. No problem and no personal attack was meant.

You may have to change the name of your race to avoid copyright infringement.

Good luck with creating the new race.

I think Edena is contemplating the possibility that over 100 *BILLION * people will *DIE* in the IR.  Essentially, PCs may be eliminated or find that they are the last of their people, the bodies of the dead disintegrated or mangled beyond recognition, and their civilizations in ruins.

I don't think Edena or any  other rational individual likes to contemplate this possibility.  We are talking on deaths on the order of over 15 times more people than are now alive on the planet Earth.  Can some of the people here admit that Edena really does not want to playout this scenario?  Why do you think he is giving us alternatives?  Of course, I admit a lot of people here think destruction on an interstellar scale is probably great entertainment.  I would prefer something besides just blowing everything we have worked on to kingdom come.

I think the characters should not be so calm about this possibility.  Edena has offered you a way out.  I am offering another way out.  Sollir has offered a way out that no one will trust.  (Yes, telling people to surrender and maybe I will let you live really builds confidence in believing that surrender is a logical option. )

So, I want some more comments on my proposals.


----------



## Black Omega

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Starcraft in the IR it is
> 
> 
> Zergiessss, heck I'm even gonna create a overmind  *



Go ahead.  Just keep in mind...the Zerg are impossible to keep in control like that.  Even the Overmind ended up dethroned.

Got your Kerrigan, Queen of Blades right here!


----------



## Black Omega

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *William: the idea behind my proposal to deliver to the Taraakians is that the angels wouldn't judge us.  And with the taraakians agreeing to allow the angels (the ultimate personification of good) to judge us, leaves us with absolutely no problem from the Taraakians. (i.e.- they leave us to the angels, then the angels leave us alone) *



Curious.  Would the Taraakians being dense enough to go for a deal like that?  If the angels truly would not judge, then the incredibly smart, 12th level magic using Militant Fair would be pretty foolish to ever agree to that, unless they actually don't care about judgement.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hah, Black Omega! The overmind never got dethroned, every zerg his loyalty to the overmind is unquestionable.

The Overmind got killed by the Sacrifise or Tassadars life energy on Aiur that he focussed into one massive attack on the overminds essence manifested there on Aiur through the use of the overpowerfull Kaydarin crystals.

Tassadar focussed his life energy through the hull of the flagship and behemoth Protoss carrier the Ganthritor. 
Tassadar himself lost his physical form as he went a huge mass a psychic energy, that energy focussed through the hull of the Ganthritor was launched at the Overmind and succeeded in killing it. But only with the sarcrifise of Aiurs and the Protoss most valiant and poewrfull leader and warrior.

After the overmind was killed the Cerebrates were standing together against Kerrigan and Duran.

The remaining Cerebrates succeded in destroying Aiur, even though the overmind was killed.
The Cerebrates merged to form a new fledgling overmind. But while that was in its infant stages it got killed by Kerrigan who had Black mailed the Dark templar in killing it because she couldn't do it herself since she didn't controll the powers of void and space. The dark templar of shakuras did.

She offered Rashagal in return but when she offered her back to the Protoss she didn't want to go back because Kerrigan had Infested her.

After she allied and betrayed EVERYONE in the sector and had them all set up against eachother she whiped them out.
What they had left the threw at her but it failed. And so Kerrigan now rules over the Zerg Swarms and Broods while the rest licks their wounds and braces themselves for the coming of the Swarms. Everyone holds their breath in the reprieve Kerrigan is allowing them. And while this quietes down for.. noone knows how long until Kerrigan is ready to deploy her final plans to take over that part of space and to let the Zerg assimilate the Protoss race and become complete and perfect.

(ow and don't forget Duran the Xel'Naga (!!) who is currently engeneering his own Protoss/zerg Hybrid to take over the universe )

Yeah as a Starcraft professional gamer I know my storyline 

Protoss were created to be the a Race with purity and perfection of Form.
Zerg were created to be the race with Prefection and purity of essence.

Essence > Form  was the lesson Starcraft tought anyone who played it  Since 1 race was bossing a couple of races millions of years older around the universe WITHOUT Technology.
Particlebeams, nukes, plasma shielding, psionic weapons, antimatter weapons, planet wide destruction energy weapons were used (Shakuras got whiped out with 1 blast from 1 weapon in that Xel'Naga temple).

Zerg just had Carapace, claws, spines, toxins and poison at their disposal and they kicked it all. Humans, Protoss and god knows what else that got in their way.
(well the fact that new Zergs get grown in seconds and minuts and are hatched by the millions each day does make a difference, sicne they now reach incalculable numbers and they black space with their number for as far as you can see with millions of years old high advanced tech if you have to believe Tassadars journal  )

But hey, I'm gonna be a LN Zerg, not the assimilate everything worthy or eradicate it when it get's in my way to Aiur Zerg 



Now to convert the Zerg Units to D&D terms


----------



## William Ronald

Please see my post which is two posts above this one.

Mr. Draco:  At best, maybe the Taraakians might consider the testimony of the Angels, but people have some things to account for in the eyes of the Taraakians.  Worlds were destroyed.  EXTINCTION occured across planets.

So, the Taraakians will rightfully demand answers.  Maybe they might let some Angels serve as judges or advocates, but actions have consequences.  

However, Hazen will be happy if even some survive the gathering storm.  Few people seem to realize how large the scale of destuction will be.

Black Omega:  What does Siobhan have to say about what has been said and done of late?


----------



## Black Omega

As far as standing down goes, the Seelie would be happy to do so.  Lord Ronald's offer deserves serious consideration by all.

However, no matter how often the Alliance of Dread keeps asking, we just aren't giving up.  We believe in peace, not submission.


----------



## kaboom

Why and when did Rhalto leave? I was gone for a while, and I don't think I was there.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

William, we woudn't like nothing better, than to have this constant destruction to freedom, all life and on Nature itself cease. We have been trying to counter this destruction, and we haven't assaulted anyone.

Our seers have sad visions. They see visions of greatest destruction ever before, if this war continues. They see destruction of every life in many parts of cosmos. They see peace, that comes from silence of barren and lifeless worlds. They see dark forces hungry for sustanace and devouring themselves. They see entropy rising and devouring all. They see hope. They see new spark of life that comes after. All creations done this far by each of us, they see come to nothing, they see everyone winning nothing, could that nothing be called losing? No. They don't see losers or winners, they only see goners. They see this new time, without our names existing in it's memories.

That's how Nature pays for letting it down. That is how it repays deeds it can't forgive... it forgets.

This might or might not come to pass, if things continue like this. Our seers' visions are known for their lack of perspective.

We hope we find another path, that can still be walked by us, instead of those who come after.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Again, no offense taken William, offering a chance for complete surrender is IC, not OOC, I realize that you would all very doubtfully surrender)

William Reynold:
Hellmaster retorts, "Do you take me for a fool William?  You offer me no way to be sure that you are telling the truth, and not simply buying time waiting for your precious taraakans to come.  I know how noble and respectful you are, but you were once mortal and can make mistakes...furthermore you ally yourselves with others such as the Dark Union...er, I mean the Union of Oerth, how can you expect us to trust those backstabbers?  Well???"

(Edena, I saw your email saying you didn't get my replies to your emails, did you get my emails yet?)


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Mr. Draco:

Indeed, as Black Omega said about Taraakians. To add, I mention something about angels. If they don't indeed judge, they would surely tell to Taraakians, that 'they are not ones to pass judgement on mortal creatures'.

Thinking using angels to twisty plans like that, sounds pretty Lawful Evil, btw.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

I am going to sleep now. Enjoy.

Mmh, and in case the Taraakians show up, how about little lyric to decribe my thoughts:

_And we'll know for the first time
If we're evil or divine
We're the last in line
_-Dio-


----------



## The Forsaken One

/me is still here waiting in the cold dark night for the resolution of day 5


----------



## Mr. Draco

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Mr. Draco:
> 
> Indeed, as Black Omega said about Taraakians. To add, I mention something about angels. If they don't indeed judge, they would surely tell to Taraakians, that 'they are not ones to pass judgement on mortal creatures'.
> 
> Thinking using angels to twisty plans like that, sounds pretty Lawful Evil, btw.  *




Nah, not lawful evil, it's lawful neutral.  We're just trying to find a way to guarentee survival, moral obligations aside.


----------



## William Ronald

Lord Ronald sends a message to Hellmaster Phibrizzo and all the leaders of the Alliance of Dread.  (OOC:  You seem to be confusing Hazen my PC with my NPC Lord William Ronald of Keoland.  Two different people.)

"There are now no spells on me to prevent you from telling whether or not I am telling the truth.   I suggest you do a scan.  Mind control, teleportation and destruction spells are prohibited."

"As for the Union of Oerth, you allied with them under Mina's banner.  You must decide if you can trust them.  However, unleashing your forces and unleashing ours would likely mean that whoever survives -- if any -- would meet the Taraakians in a weakened state.  I was under the impression that your forces believed that their survival was paramount."

"The Union is prepared to act in their own interest and what they believe is the best interest of their people.  We expect nothing more of them.   Nor can we really speak for them.  We expect you to seek your own best interests.  I would argue that not attacking is in the best interests of everyone."

"Yes, we  have contacted the Taraakians.  If it is a choice of universal destruction and a chance of survival, what would you chose?"

"Also, I am mortal.  Hazen is the one who has been transformed into an Angel.  He has made mistakes.  I have made mistakes so huge that the Scro Star League could fly their armada through and still have room left over for a few dragons."

"However, if we do not fight each other we can be in a better position if the Taraakians desire to obliterate all.  If they just desire to obliterate you, then being at full strength serves your interest.  Either way, you gain something.  By attacking, both of us will lose."

"So, while I can't guarantee what the future will bring, I can speak for today.  I suspect you would prefer to face the Taraakians at full strength."

"Possibly you may be able to destroy us, and we may be able to destroy you.  (OOC: Sollir, there are more factions arrayed against you than with you.) However, we can chose not to attack each other and survive for the present.  No attacks mean that individually we will be stronger than we would be after an attack."

"Hellmaster Phibrizzo, your people hold power to be valuable.  Does it not make more sense to harness your strength for the future rather than to expend it now? Especially when those whom you oppose will not die without a fierce fight."

"The decision is yours, Hellmaster Phibrizzo.  You may wish to consult with your allies.  Patience is a greatweapon as well.  Perhaps patience will serve your ultimate aims more than an attack which would be countered by strength at least equal to your own."

"No one knows yet if the Taraakians are righteous or self-righteous. You may ask what is the difference?  A self-righteous man will punish the innocent with the guilty.  So, if the Taraakians decides Oerth must be destroyed, obviously we are not helping them to destroy Oerth."

"So, once again, no further attacks would be in your interest -- especially if the worst opinions of the Taraakians are the most accurate.  I politely wait your response and that of your allies, Hellmaster Phibrizzo."


----------



## William Ronald

*An embassy to the Taraakians*

A message to the Taraakians


(As the Taraakians are telepathic, I am including some of the images they will see in Gwilym Raonul’s mind.  He is being open to them.)

Gwilym Raonul reappears  in a burst of light before a group of Taraakians.  His presence was long detected; and an emotional message was sent ahead of him by the Oerth Alliance Diplomatic Corps to announce the ambassador.

Gwilym appears and bows respectfully.

“Leaders of the Taraakians,  I greet you on behalf of the Oerth Alliance, its members, and its allies of many worlds.  In particular, I greet you in the name of our allies, the Angels of the Seventh Heaven, who speak well of you and the United Commonwealth of Toril, which has been a force for tolerance and progress.  I greet you in the name of President Hazen of the Oerth Alliance, who has been honored by the Angels to truly join them.  I greet you in the names of our allies and the peoples of Oerth, Krynn, Toril, Athas, and Mystara.  In the names of the many faiths and philosophies of our peoples, I greet you in peace” Gwilym says all of this reverently.  The Taraakians, who are perceptive people,  will note a tone of awe in Gwilym’s voice at the mention of the Angels.  He is also sending the emotional message of welcome and trying to open his mind, his heart, and his soul to the Taraakians.

“We regret beyond our ability to express the deaths that some of Oerth have caused on other worlds.  We only recently became aware of these actions, and have sought to stop them.  Millions of people have died.  On Krynn alone, half of its people are dead.”  A deep sorrow grips Gwilym, as he sees the cities of Ansalon in ruin.  A story of Goldmoon that Hazen once shared floats through his mind.  A wondrous tale of how a woman found faith in a world that truly needed it.

“For now, we ask you to do something that you may consider difficult.  We ask you to save the peoples of Oerth, Krynn, Mystara, Toril and Athas from destruction.  I am not lying when I tell you that over 100 billion people may soon be dead.  Murdered by the same forces attacking worlds that you have sworn to protect.”  Images of the peoples of these worlds, and of Ian Payne, a man whose faith called the Angels to fight for Toril, spring to Gwilym’s mind.  He recalls praying at a memorial for Ian Payne and all the dead of Toril from its wars to achieve what they built.

“I realize that you have cause to be angry with the people of Oerth and those of many other worlds.  There are those who have been murderers, as well as fools, and those who have made honest mistakes.  Yet there are those who have placed body, mind, and soul in defense of their brothers, who defended them from slander and danger.  Some have made greate sacrifices, including laying down their lives for others.”  Gwilym remembers Hazen being ready to be tortured to stop the Red Goo and his transformation.  He remembers the battles in the Hellfurnaces as related to him by survivors. He remembers the destruction Vecna wrought first in the Blood Wastes and the attack of the city of the Gods.  He remembers the desperate battle against the Red Armada, and the desperate response of Forrester and Anabsercorian, a cure at least as worse as the disease.

“You may feel the right to call for justice.  Yet justice must never be the issuing of rigid adherence to a law without knowledge of the facts of a case.  Even those we once deemed evil have proven capable of repentance.  Indeed, facts as well as intent must be judged as well.” Gwilym remembers with wonder Hazen’s words of the forming of the Oerth Alliance and the bravery and cunning of Turrosh Mak.  He remembers Lord Kalanyr’s rejection of his demonic past and his devotion to goodness and compassion.  He remembers people- regardless of race or land – standing together against common foes.

“Yes, there are many governments on our worlds that believe its citizens exist to serve the State.  Indeed, some have take this to new extremes.  However, the Angels have said that you are a good people, a people of justice and compassion.  We ask you to remember your values in your dealings with us.”

“I know of no other mortal power that I can ask to save innocent lives.  We have free will and the gods may not become involved directly in our affairs.   We are a people of many faiths, many beliefs.  I believe, as does President Hazen, that there are many delightful paths to truth and enlightenment.  We do not proselytize our face or demand that others conform to a single mind or become a single race.  We believe that all beings, regardless of race, world, station, or belief, have the right to make their own destiny.  Hazen has said that the choice between good and evil, as well as other choices, has no meaning without freedom.  Also, he has said that life, liberty, and love are three of the greatest gifts any may know.   Now life and freedom are threatened for many.”  He remembers Hazen’s belief in an Eternal Power of Light, Love and Justice, known to many worlds and faiths and his ability to reconcile it with his traditional beliefs.  Gwilym recalls Hazen’s tales of Earth, its faiths, its cultures, the tragedy that tore it apart, and the courage of its people to rebuild.

“We will respect whatever decision you reach regarding whether you wish to aid us.  You have the right to make your own decisions.  However, for the sake of the innocent, we humbly ask you to save our peoples.  I am prepared to answer any questions that you may have, to the best  of my ability.  If you wish it, President Hazen of the Oerth Alliance and Acting President Ian Icarus Lannon of the United Commonwealth of Toril are prepared to meet with you at your earliest convenience and answer any questions that you wish to ask.”

“May Rao and all the powers of life, love, light, justice, and mercy bless you, your people, and those whom you have sworn to protect.  May the Eternal bless us all.”
Gwilym recalls the hymns of thousands of faiths on many worlds and the goodness of so many people and cultures.  He recalls Hazen’s tale of the people of Earth at prayer still holding onto their many faiths despite the destruction of their world.  Surely the faiths of so many people of so many worlds had much in common, expressed differently.

As Gwilym fell silent, he remembered the people he had meet from many worlds, young and old. His heart felt panged when he thought of so many of them being murdered in the coming conflict.  There was fear in his heart, but a hope that although the hour was late, that there was still time to save the innocent.

OOC:  Someone has to try to keep over 100 billion people from being slaughtered.  I have offered a reasonable alternative to complete surrender for either side.  Yet I find it distressing, and some others do as well, that many players seem to be indifferent to the fates of the nations they represent. In real life, such indifferent leaders would cause massive revolts.

Also, the only way to determine WHO the Taraakians really are and what they will do is to interact with them.  

Also, no one but Edena and the Taraakians knows this conversation has occurred.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(OOC-Sorry for the misunderstanding)

"Perhaps you are right Lord Ronald, perhaps you are wrong...long speeches tend to bore me though and I'm afraid it will be hard for me to stop my assault if there is no evidence or proof that your fellow factions, including the Union of Oerth, will comply with your decision...time is running short and I think you underestimate my power."


----------



## William Ronald

Lord Ronald responds:

"I believe the Oerth Alliance will follow this policy.  Also, I am willing to offer proof that we are prepared and capable of stopping -- assuming you will show the same proof.  I have asked the Union of Oerth and the other factions to comply."

"Also, many of my allies have been summoning their allies while you have been making a few diplomatic visits to the Lower Planes and gathering other allies.  We may both be underestimating each other's power and resolve.  In which case, neither of us may live to regret it."

"You may also want to consider sending a message to the Taraakians.  Instead of a living ambassador, you could always use a golem or one of Lord Melkor's robots from Toril.  The more information you can gather on the Taraakians, the better. Also, as I understand it, they would be obliged by their own laws to let your ambassador come and go as he choses.  Among the living, perhaps Lady Tao would be your best choice for an ambassador.  I have heard she makes quite an impression."


OOC: Sollir, I think we both may be underestimating each other.  Also, did Melkor give you full permission to use his forces.  I think he may have something to say on this matter.   Maybe a pause until he returns might be a good idea.

Okay, everyone.  I am calling for the Oerth Alliance to be willing to not attack if no one else does.  I am calling for everyone to stand down and comment on it.  This includes the Forsaken One, Festy Dog, Anabstercorian, and the Union of Worlds.

kaboom:  I think Rhialto left when Edena declared the IR over.  I don't even know if he is aware it is still going on.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

OOC-No, Melkor did not give me control of his forces.  I will be waiting for almost everyone else's reply first, however they may come too late.


----------



## Creamsteak

Zerg with 11th level magic and a few Million Tarrasque... do you remember the level with the Tarrasque? It wasn't an easy one... it was harder than the last fights of the Terran and Protoss campaigns on Brood Wars.

Now your talking about the same exact level of fighting, with more than one of them pouring down the Terran/Protoss throats?

Plus, once you get an Overmind, you would technically be able to gain control of Kerrigan and her brood, and (DM allowing) send that whole fleet to your aid. Of course the counter-affect would be the Protoss and Terran joining thier look-alikes. I think that would be the Union and the UC of Toril, conversely...

Lets just limit it to one overmind that dominates the broods in the IR... I don't want MORE powers getting involved. Especially not ones with Super-Technology that advances beyond anything Toril has seen. Though medics healing Red Goo like it was a creep would help.


----------



## Creamsteak

I'll do whatever William thinks is best, as long as it isn't suicide.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*What's coming*

11TH LEVEL DUELING

  11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Church of Toril - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
(Played by Alyx)  The Corrupted Unseelie Allies of the Church of Toril - 100% intact		DEFENSE 8

Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6

Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow - 100% intact	DEFENSE 9

Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy - 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
(Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6

Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth - 100% intact		DEFENSE 7
   DEFENDED BY
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance (4)

(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 8
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth - 99% intact	DEFENSE 0
(Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance - 100% intact  DEFENSE 0

Festy Dog’s Scro Star League - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4

Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster - 55% intact:  - 1 to Attacks and Defenses		DEFENSE 4
  DEFENDED BY
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact (4)
  TOTAL DEFENSE 8

(Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0

GnomeWork’s Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
The Corrupted Solistarim Allies of the Veiled Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6

Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0
(Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0
(Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4

Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
(Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4

Melkor’s Church of Shade and Shadow Empire - 0% intact	DISARMED POWER

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade  - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
  - Kalanyr’s Ishtarland and Drow/Yuan-Ti/Elf Alliance (4) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels (4) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Good Unseelie, Allies of the Faerie (4) (Imprisonment declared)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER 10

‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact	DEFENSE 11

Spoof’s Former Hope Isle of Toril - 75% intact (Main Infrastructure 10% intact)	HOLDING AN ATTACK, TARGET UNKNOWN, DEFENSE 8
Spoof’s Hope Isle of Oerth - 100% intact	HOLDING AN ATTACK, TARGET UNKNOWN, DEFENSE 6
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of the Former Hope Isle, Toril		HOLDING AN ATTACK, TARGET UNKNOWN, DEFENSE 4
(Played by Spoof)  The Corrupted Krynnish Allies of Hope Isle, Oerth	HOLDING AN ATTACK, TARGET UNKNOWN, DEFENSE 4

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth - 50% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 4, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 0

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (5)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood (4)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek (4) (Corruption to good declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 17, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 13

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna - 100% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (4) (Freeing of imprisoned souls declared)
  - ‘o Skoteino’s Immortals of Mystara (3)
  - Forsaken One’s Hive Cluster (3 minus 1)
  - (Played by Forsaken One)  The Corrupted Athian Allies of the Hive Cluster (4)
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 17, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 13

Tokiwong’s Eternal Empire of Toril - 50% intact		DEFENSE 8
The Corrupted Allies (Tokiwong decides who) of the Eternal Empire - 100% intact	DEFENSE 6

Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0

Venus’s Emerald Order - 50% intact		DEFENSE 9
  DEFENDED BY
(Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light (3 minus 2)
  TOTAL DEFENSE 10

(Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light - 50% intact		DEFENSE 0

(Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League - 100% intact	DEFENSE 0
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Allies of the Kingdom of Ulek - 100% intact		DEFENSE 6
(Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril - 100% intact  DEFENSE 0

Zelda’s Thillronian Alliance - 100% intact	DEFENSE 12
  HOLDING AN ATTACK, TARGET UNKNOWN

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood - 75% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - Anabstercorian’s Knights of Neraka and Mina (4)
  - Creamsteak’s Church of Mercy (4) (transformation into high elves declared)
  - (Played by Creamsteak)  The Corrupted Demon Allies of the Church of Mercy (4) (transformation into high elves declared)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster (4) (follows the method of disposal the others wish)
  TOTAL ATTACK 16, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 12

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union - 97% intact	DEFENSE 6
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  Forrester’s Humanoid Alliance (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Union of Oerth (4)
  - (Played by Mr. Draco and Serpenteye)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Humanoid Alliance (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 12, TOTAL DEFENSE 6, FINAL NUMBER 6

(Played by the DM)  The Silver Hive Cluster - 100% intact	DEFENSE 4

  - - -

  DISARMED POWERS (Subject to Coup de Grace Attacks)

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
Sollir’s Evil Unseelie of Oerth - Main Infrastructure 50% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - Venus’s Emerald Order (3)
  - (Played by Venus)  The Brotherhood of Light (3)
  - Black Omega’s Coalition of Light and Shadow (4) (Total destruction declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 10, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 6

William’s Kevellond League - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
    DEFENDED BY
  - (Played by Kaboom)  Acererak the Archlich, the Servants of Magic, and the Silver Brotherhood (4)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies of the Kevellond League (4)
  TOTAL DEFENSE 12

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
(Played by William, formerly by Reprisal)  The United Commonwealth of Toril - Main Infrastructure 88% intact		DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - (Played by Melkor)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Eternal Union (4)
  - (Played by the DM)  The Corrupted Kevellonder Allies of the Black Brotherhood (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the Unseelie of Oerth (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Corrupted Black Brotherhood Allies (Tri-Dominatrix) of the old Acererak (4)
  - (Played by Sollir)  The Red Army of Luna (4)
  DEFENDED BY
  - Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune (4) 
  - The Sentient Starbearer Allies of Anabstercorian (6)
  - (Played by Kalanyr)  The Angels (4)
  - Kaboom’s Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (4)
  - (Played by Kaboom)  The Corrupted Shade Allies of the Nations of the Chosen of Mystra (4)
  - (Played by William)  The Corrupted Eternal Order Allies of the United Commonwealth of Toril (4)
  TOTAL ATTACK 24, TOTAL DEFENSE 30, FINAL NUMBER - 6

(Played by the DM, formerly by Rhialto)  The Black Brotherhood - Main Infrastructure 33% intact	DEFENSE 4

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL COUP DE GRACE ATTACK
(Played by the DM, formerly by Zouron)  The Eternal Union - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKERS
  - Mr. Draco and Serpenteye’s Union of Oerth (7) (Change to Cydians declared)
  TOTAL ATTACK 7, TOTAL DEFENSE 4, FINAL NUMBER 3

  - - -

  NON - 11TH LEVEL POWERS

Anabstercorian’s Penumbral Hub - Main Infrastructure 50% intact	DEFENSE 4
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - 16% intact	DEFENSE 4
Festy Dog’s Under-Oerth Alliance - 50% intact	DEFENSE 4

(Played by the DM)  The Ascendant League - 50% intact	DEFENSE 4

  - - -

  POWERS IN RAVENLOFT

(Played by the DM)  Zouron and his Undead - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	11TH LEVEL POWER, ZOURON IS DOMAIN LORD

Melkor and the Shade - Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DISARMED POWER, MELKOR IS DOMAIN LORD

   11TH LEVEL POWERS

  UNDER 11TH LEVEL ATTACK
(Played by 'o Skoteinos)  The Corrupted Mystaran Allies (absorbed into the Hive Cluster) of the Immortals of Mystara - 100% intact - 11th Level Infrastructure 100% intact, Main Infrastructure 100% intact	DEFENSE 4
  ATTACKER
  - (Played by the DM)  Zouron and his Undead

  NON-11TH LEVEL POWERS

Alyx’s Alliance of the Rising Sun - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Creamsteak’s Delrunian Alliance - Main Infrastructure 33% intact
GnomeWork’s Lortmil Technomancy - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Kaboom’s Sky-Sea League - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
‘o Skoteino’s Orcish Empire of the Pomarj and Allies - Main Infrastructure 50% intact
Tokiwong’s Empire of Iuz - Main Infrastructure - 50% intact
Uvenelei’s Alliance of the Crescent - Main Infrastructure 50% intact

William’s Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation - Main Infrastructure 100% intact
(Played by William)  Dagger’s Kingdom of Ulek - Main Infrastructure 50% intact


  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  11TH LEVEL ASSAULTS

  Anabstercorian - This attack is in the form of a personal assault by Anabstercorian with his Dream Guns, Dream  Edge, Mind Blast, Starfire Cannon, and True Staff, buffed by 11th level spells.

  This is an 11th Level Assault, in addition to Anabstercorian’s Attack.  It is directed against the Corrupted Allies of the Black Brotherhood.  It is Category 0 (standard) against their Defense.

   - - -

  Black Omega

11th Level Magical assault:  On the Unseelie, turning whoever is left Good.  We're also avoiding as much as possible attacking the Good Unseelie (doens't that make them Seelie?)

  This counts as a Category 0 attack.  Results as stated.

  - - -

  Festy Dog - 

  Festy Dog wrote - This oerth virus will be added to the agent oerth which this time will only be dropped on evil factions and anywhere in the crystal spheres which is affected by the red pudding. Also I'll spread the Oerth virus among all my own ppl to test if it works for the good effects, if it does i'll be sending it everywhere!

  Since Red Poison is being thrown at all the Powers in the IR, I am ruling Agent Oerth is being thrown on all the Powers of the IR also.
  This is a Category 0 attack.  If it succeeds, the effect is to turn EVIL (and only evil) people to good alignment.
  This adds a + 1 to the Defense of every Power in the IR that is under attack by the Red Poison.

  Festy Dog wrote - 2 hours transporting everyone in Suel to the Scro Mystara base.  (This succeeds automatically.  Unfortunately, there may be no Mystara to transport to.)

  - - -

  Forsaken One -

  Is effectively launching an 11th level assault to kill the Queen of the Silver Hive.
  If he succeeds, the Silver Hive ceases to be a Power, and is absorbed into the main Hive Cluster.
  Category of Attack is 0.  However, he only needs to score 1% damage to succeed.

  - - -

  Kalanyr has declared (kind unspecified) 11th level Assaults against the  Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade, twice.
  These count as standard Category 0 attacks.

  Kalanyr has declared (kind unspecified) 11th level Assaults against the Corrupted Allies of the Shade, once.
  This counts as a Category 0 attack.

  - - -

  Uvenelei has declared 4 (kind unspecified) 11th Level Assaults against the Alliance of Dread.

  Each of these assaults is Category 0.
  Targets are:  2 of the Powers the DM is playing and 2 of the Powers Sollir is playing, this being the Corrupted Allies of the Unseelie (I felt this the most logical course of attack, since Uvenelei did not state specific targets.)


  William:
  I just realized how Hazen can get rid of every demon at once -- without 11th level magic.  I have access to the Cup and Talisman of Al
Akbar and the Crook of Rao -- which function at the 12th level of magic based on your earlier rulings
  The Crook of Rao was used in the Greyhawk Wars to cause the Flight of Fiends.  Hazen will do so again, with a little difference.  The Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar will be used to strip any demons turned into a Red Goo Army.  It has been stated that the Cup and Talisman can clear an area of Red Goo equal to the size of the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation.  This willl be done, and the Crook of Rao used to hurl all non-good fiends into the Lower Planes.  (Some demons were converted to good;  they must be spared.)

  Effect:  Category 4 Coup de Grace Attack against all demons in Greyspace.
  Effect:  + 1 to the Defense of all Powers in Greyspace under attack by the Red Poison.

  - - -

  Zelda is using her 11th level assault to prevent the Alliance of Dread from corrupting anyone.
  This has the effect of providing a + 1 to the Defense of all Powers under attack by the Red Poison (including herself) in Greyspace only.

 - - -

  Sollir and the DM are making a combined 11th Level Assault.
  As they play 6 Powers, this means the assault will occur SIX CONSECUTIVE times.

  The assault is to employ 11th level magic to transport staggering amounts of Red Pudding onto all worlds in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and the Crystal Sphere that holds Mystara.  11th level magic will be used to augment and massively strengthen the sudden onslaught of the Red Pudding.
   Since magic does not work on Athas, that Crystal Sphere is spared.

  This counts as a Category 0 Attack, against those Powers with 11th level magic.
  Against Disarmed Powers and Powers without 11th level magic, this Attack becomes a Coup de Grace attack, Category 5 (a bonus of 5 applies against non-11th level Powers.)
  Against the many worlds and moons of Realmspace, this counts as a Coup de Grace attack of Category 5 (except only Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune, where it is Category 0.)
  Against the defenseless regions of Krynn and Oerth, this counts as a Coup de Grace attack, Category 5. (The one-third of Krynn protected by the Union of the Worlds is counted as an 11th level Power, so there it is Category 0.)
  Against all the other worlds, moons, and every known center of civilization in Greyspace, Krynnspace, and the Crystal Sphere that holds Mystara, this counts as a Coup de Grace attack, Category 5.
  Against Melkor and the 10th level powers caught in his Domain, this counts as a standard Category 0 Attack, because of ‘o Skoteino’s 11th level defense.   Any damage done is in human casualties.
  Against the rest of Ravenloft, this counts as a Coup de Grace of Category 5.  This may sound good (the destruction of much of Ravenloft) but it isn’t - instead, thousands of new, horrific monsters will be created, as the Dark Powers put the Red Pudding to their own use.   Ravenloft will grow stronger, not weaker, from this assault.

  Sollir and the DM have created another 11th level assault.

  Sollir has successfully contacted the Death Machines, and given them the information that Here exists, and given them the precise location of these Spheres for the purpose of magical transport.
  The Death Machines have 11th level magic (if they did not, they would not be able to stand up to the taraakians.)

  A large number of the Death Machines arrive, in every Crystal Sphere in the IR except the one that holds Athas.
  These Death Machines immediately launch Category 2 Attacks against every Power in the IR.
  Where those are 11th level Powers, standard Dueling resolution is used.
  Where those are Disarmed or 10th level powers, the Coup de Grace chart is used.
  Against the helpless  peoples of Krynn and Mystara, the Coup de Grace chart is used.
  Against all the myriad worlds, moons, and centers of civilization in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and the Crystal Sphere that holds Mystara, the Coup de Grace chart is used (Uvenelei’s Republic of Selune and the one-third of Krynn protected by the Union of the Worlds are counted as 11th level Powers, so the Attack is standard against them.)

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  CONVENTIONAL ASSAULTS

  Anabstercorian has declared the Army of Darkness is launching a Conventional Assault against all the Powers in the Alliance of Dread.
  All of these assaults are at the standard Category (against 11th level Powers) of - 10. 

  - - -

  Black Omega

Conventional:  On whatever Evil Unseelie are left after all the above.  Yes, it's overkill, but the Seelie are taking this personally with their wayward relatives.  If the evil Unseelie are gone by now, then no conventional attack.

  This counts as a Category - 10 (type unspecified) Attack.  Obliteration has been declared.

  - - -

  Mr. Draco and Serpenteye:

  Attack commencing against the disarmed Eternal Union.  Attack force composed of Cydians, Nightfighters, and Lightning Constructs.  Kas will be there in person with the NPCs of his elite guard.
  This counts as a Category - 5 Attack (a bonus of 5 is in place because the defending Power is Disarmed.)

  - - -

Kalanyr has declared (kind unspecified) Conventional Assaults against the  Corrupted United Commonwealth Allies of the Shade, twice.
  These count as standard Category - 10 attacks.

  Kalanyr has declared (kind unspecified) Conventional Assaults against the Corrupted Allies of the Shade, once.
  This counts as a Category - 10 attack.

  - - -

  William - all out nuclear assault, by the United Commonwealth of Toril, on the  Corrupted Allies of the Shade.  Attack is Category - 10, because this is an 11th level Power being attacked. 

  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

  OTHER ACTIONS

  Kaboom has stated his Power is exploring the alternate Isle of the Phoenix.  
  He might be able to save some of his Power by moving them to this Alternate Reality - but the Alternate Reality is under attack as per above.  
  The DM and Sollir did not miss the Alternate Reality (which is a defenseless 9th level and under area),  when the Red Poison assault was launched.  
  6 Category 5 Coup de Grace attacks will be launched against the Alternate Reality.

  - - -

  Spoof has stated he might sacrifice his two main Powers to save others Powers.

  This will save two Powers, otherwise destroyed, of Spoof’s choice.  Neither of these Powers, however, can be the United Commonwealth of Toril.  Nor can Spoof’s 2 Corrupted Allied Powers pull this feat.  
  Spoof’s two Powers will be totally (and permanently) destroyed upon completion of this act.  His characters will survive, because he still has two surviving Powers.

  - - -

  Uvenelei is using 11th level magic to resurrect the people of the Alliance of the Crescent.

  - - -

  Venus has declared the following:


For the Emerald Order, this task will be fullfilled. The city will be named The Clouds of Oerth. 

  Venus is building a city.  This city will be attacked by the Red Poison and the Death Machines.  6 Category 0 Attacks, plus one Category 2 Attack.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is now too late for Forsaken One to do the one thing that could have stopped this from happening.

  He could have used the Diadem of Dreams to alter reality in Greyspace and Realmspace so that 10th and 11th level magic would not work, and that imprisonment magics of any kind (the Red Goo is a form of imprisonment magic) would not work.


----------



## kaboom

oh (deleted)


----------



## Creamsteak

To Sollir - From Sanctus Punitor,

I ask you to lower your weapons in the face of the light of the absolute truth that your anger is only because of your heart for chaos. We invite you to live normally, with everyone else in this world of greater and greater enemies. You have became the greatest yet, but is it not your time to lower your weapons and prepare to face greater threats? I do not spite phibrizzo, it is not the Paladin's way. I spite your actions, and the people you have killed. There is still time to rescue them from the brink.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

"You have all had your chance, I said destruction would come, didn't I?  You failed to listen, three times...and you will pay for it, indecision is your weakness yet I have already made up my mind it seems-you take me for a fool, expect me to surrender to you, and be destroyed in the process!  The tarakaans might come, but either way the Legion of Dread as well as the Dark Powers will win."


----------



## Kalanyr

Oh (censored).

Edena- All my attacks were at the same faction : The Allies that Melkor corrupted since they are only 1 power, I fail to see why some of my assaults are listed seperately.


----------



## William Ronald

*I tried*

I tried to find some way to keep several billion people and worlds from being devastatated.  There is a possibility that the person who has made the threats has no interest in peace and is merely lying.

Fine, you want to play dirty.  Here is what I am doing.

My remaining powers will try to summon every good aligned being in the multiverse to fight the Alliance of Dread.  I don't care if I get everything from Peter Pan to the Marvel Super Heroes.  I am pulling all the stops.

The Forsaken One could have stopped this.  I am asking now that he makes nuclear fission and fusion impossible in anything less than a star sized object.

I summon aid from Aerbrinnis, world of the Birthright setting and its continent of Cerilia.

While I have only played Magic the Gathering occassionally, I summon Urza and the Sera Angels.

I summon help from the United Planetary Federation of the Star Frontiers game and the Verge worlds of the Alternity game.  And the Top Secret game and Gangbusters. And Boot Hill.

And, Sollir, just to deny them to you, I summon Rocky and Bullwinkle and Natasha from the TSR game of that name. (Sollir, I will let you play with Boris Badenoff and Fearless Leader.  And Pikachu too.) Plus whatever I can from the Dragon Dice game.

(Post meant semi-seriously.) 


However, Sollir I have strong reason not to believe you.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena, it seems you missed again that the Scro Armada and the corrups from SKot are defending Mystara.

There are 2 11th factions defending there.




And that I didn't do that, not even thought about it neither did anyone else so don't point the finger at me.

I I cancelled magic on Oerth and Toril I would have killed all undead, all unseelie and seelie, all magical beasts, all Cydians, everything magically based. Would that have been a price worth to pay?

And FEW that I didn't get hit for once 



IMPORTANT QUESTION: did anyone actually know IC that I have this power exept maybe for Festy? (and skot offcourse). So William, for as far as I know you don't even know I can.

And william, if I'm gonna use changes it's on my own world.. sorry dudes and dudettes. In here for survival like I said.
And since I got a VERY limited number of them.. and I'm not planning on kissing any ass here.. I just act as I see fit for my own race...  and like I said, don't point you little holy finger at me since noone came up with the Idea.

And Edena, just 10th and 11th isn't fundamental but specifique. Magic on itself is fundamental and it would eradicate species if I would.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(If you don't believe me, that's fine, but in defense it was still too short a time to call off an attack with so much uncertainty)

In response:
Read the recent magic books (if this is the time when Urza is alive)...we bring in Phyrexia into play, Urza was corrupted into serving Phyrexia and his actual body has been replaced into a Phyrexian one, he serves Yahgmoth (sp?)

Edit-In truth, none of the good races in Magic can fight against the Phyrexians...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The taraakian*

Through the wall of the Crystal Sphere that holds Greyspace comes a shooting star, brilliant blue in color.

  It is travelling at one thousand times the speed of light, in normal Wildspace.

  Nevermind that that is impossible.

  The shooting star effect is from a shield that is protecting the bird, and it's rider.

  For it is a bird, and the flapping of it's wings takes it invariably to where it wants to go.
  It can decelerate in an instant to a standstill.
  It can accelerate in an instant to the lesser speed-state that it is in (the greater speed-state requires special preparation.)

  The fact that such decelerations and accelerations would produce a Nova does not affect it or it's rider, nor does such a Nova occur, or any other effect.

  This bird is a kindly looking bird, with great eyes and a gracious body, huge wings spread out to either side.
  The bird coos, a high and haunting sound, as it echoes the feelings of it's rider.

  It's rider looks like a human male.
  However, the unnaturally pale skin, the snow white hair, and the birthmark on the neck - that of a sword - proclaim this rider to be taraakian.

  The taraakian is dressed from head to toe in black, and only his head is not covered.
  A soft black material of unknown type covers his legs, body, and arms.  It is so black it seems like a Sphere of Annihilation has come, and it never reflects any light.

  The taraakian is wearing other things over that black.  All of these other things, are blood red.
  His belt - it looks like a belt - is red.
  His boots are red.
  His - partial armor? - is red.  Perhaps it is armor, and perhaps it is symbolic.  It includes vambraces, protection for the front of his legs, and a red pauldron over his right shoulder.
  More to the point, the twin belts that cross his torso, overlapping each other over his heart, are red.

  On his left hand, he is wearing some sort of black glove.

  On his right hand, he is wearing a very great glove - perhaps the size of a huge winter mitten, which extends clear back to his elbow.
  This glove is blazing red.

  So too is the scabbard of his sword.  His long sword.
  There is no peacebinding on that sword, either.

  - - -

  The bird and it's rider decelerate to lightspeed, and circle Oerth three times.
  Grey eyes look down upon that world, and they see everything.
  No camera ever made by the United Commonwealth could have seen things more clearly, or more closely.
  No supercomputer ever invented by the greatest gnome scientist could have taken in information faster, and relayed that information back to the rest of his kind.
  That vision sees what is, and it sees what was.
  It looks through people, perceiving all their thoughts, and all their deeds, present - and past.

  The God Emperor, Kas, Iuz, Hazen, Kalanyr, Phibrizzo, and others feel this intense scrutiny, feeling themselves suddenly naked and exposed, their entire life being looked at and examined in microscopic detail.
  It is, obviously, very unpleasant for some, but there is no way to shut it out.
  12th level magic is backing it, and it cannot be halted.

  After a single revolution around the planet of Oerth, the rider conducts a circult past the ruined world of Luna, past Celune where Acererak long had his hiding place.

  The shooting star that is the taraakian sweeps by the Penumbral Hub, and Anabstercorian - now alerted that something is up - finds his psionic probes blocked, then finds his own mind opened up like a book, and read - in a split second.

  The taraakian sweeps through all of Greyspace.
  Nothing is overlooked.
  Nothing is missed.

  Realmspace is next.
  The 11th level defenses of the various Powers of Realmspace do not hinder the rider, or stop it's probing.
  Perhaps for the first time, the Chosen of Mystra feel a power greater than their own, as their minds and history are sifted through, weighed, and judged.

  Then on to Krynnspace, where the Dragon Overlords and their foes alike feel the probing.

  Mystara's Immortals cannot stop the Incomer, or even shield their own minds and history from this being.

  The taraakian then passes into the Crystal Sphere that holds Athas, and makes a great curve inward towards Athas, circling that world.
  Forsaken One's Diadem of Dreams forbids all magic in this Sphere, but the magic of the taraakians is greater than that of the Diadem of Dreams, and ignores it.

  Finally, the rider returns to Greyspace, and comes shooting down through Oerth's atmosphere in a blazing fire that lights up the whole sky, as if it were a great meteor crashing into the world.

  The rider comes to a stop, and dismounts (he was riding bare-backed, by the way.)

  He looks around at the blackened waste that used to be the Domain of Greyhawk.

  He says nothing.  His race does not speak - and nobody knows if they are able to speak at all by any normal means.

  However, his summons is heard, and it is answered.
  It is answered immediately, whether those summoned want it or not.
  They are all instantly teleported or worldwalked to that spot.

  The following people arrive:

  The Player Characters of every Power in the IR except Phibrizzo.
  If you are reading this, THAT MEANS YOU.
  Even Zouron and Melkor are summoned, torn right out of Ravenloft as if the Mists truly were only mists, helpless to stop anyone from passing through their insubstantiality.
  Forrester and Erika Lesage, and all the PCs of those who have departed the IR, are summoned also.
  (Those players who have abandoned the IR, of course, are not required to play their characters.)

  The taraakian does not speak.

  The taraakian does, however, immediately show a vision of the near future.

  The Red Goo assault is launched.
  The Death Machines appear and attack.
  11th Level Attacks and Defenses go off.

  Krynn is totally destroyed, it's entire surface obliterated.
  Krynnspace is sterilized.

  Mystara holds out momentarily, then it burns, and the Hollow World inside it is not spared.

  A great explosion of Shade turns Toril into a burned-out cinder, Selune erupts in greyish-purple flames, Luna is blown to pieces.
  Realmspace is sterilized.

  The green-blue world of Oerth glows like the sun, then fades into a ruin of nuclear explosions and red goo, the world slain.
  Greyspace dies with Oerth.

  The Penumbral Hub is destroyed, Anabstercorian killed.
  Venus's great city is destroyed as it is built.

  In Ravenloft, the Dark Powers seize upon the Red Goo that was sent there, turning it into a thousand new horrific types of power, taking the concentrated evil and making new and more ghastly things with it.
  Not that those sent there from the IR care - they were all killed by the Red Poison assault.

  The destruction causes the 5th and 6th Touches to go off instantly.
  All the Crystal Spheres are pulled into Ravenloft.

  Forsaken One and 'o Skoteinos, suddenly find themselves in Ravenloft, under Melkor's rule.
  Melkor instantly destroys the Cube City of 'o Skoteinos.
  The Hive Cluster is instantly turned into Shade slaves of Melkor.

  All that is left of the IR is consumed by Melkor, turned into his abject slaves, into Shade.

  Those spared, the women, become his absolute slaves.

  The Angels are no match for the assault - they are slain or driven away.

  - - -

  The vision of the near future fades, and the leadership is back in the Now.

  The taraakian looks around at the leaders of the IR (excluding Phibrizzo, who not only was not brought, but who cannot come here, by any means.)

  A telepathic message comes from the taraakian, as he lifts an eyebrow:

  Would you all please explain your behavior to us?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:  The UC of Toril launched its missiles in a conventional attack meant to work with the magical attack of my allies on the corrupted UC Toril Allies of the Shade.  If Sollir can make coordinated multiple conventional attacks, I can coordinate a conventional attack with my allies to have the same effect.

Sollir, there is always a way out of a tough situation.  I have been through some rough stuff in real life.  So, your threats mean little to me in or out of character.

Lord Ronald speaks to Phibrizzo:

"Well, you have revealed your true colors.  No one asked you to surrender, except the Union.  There is a way out of the Domains of Dread.  I thought I was talking to a great leader. Instead, I am merely addressing a self centered child.  You cannot have what you want, so you seek to destroy it.  We are summoning everything we have ever heard of that might oppose you. I would say have a nice day, but I don't believe in being a hypocrite."

Edena: Summoning everything I mentioned.  I tried at peace, but peace failed.  One person can start a war, but many people are needed for a true peace.

Sollir:  I did not know that.  So, I summon what ever is available. Doctor Strange and the Mighty Thor are going to jump on your behind.


----------



## Black Omega

Editting out my message, it's out of date.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*!*

Edena, fundamental change, no nuclear fusion or fission in the Sphere of Athas.

Last attack hurt me enough.

I am transplanting everyone I can from Mystara to Athas, the civ population into protected safe areas. Why?

Because the sun just died out as well. The whole Sphere is cooling down fast.

Like I care? no, I'm immune to cold (neener neener neener) and I still got 11th there.

The civilian poppulation will be teleported and safeguarded in the hive clusters beneat the surface of Athas.

The Swarms will take up defensive positions around Athas and prepare for any type of assault that might be launched at this sphere.

The Queen herself and the few I might have bred from my new Race that I am just calling the Zerg now (yeah going through with this  exept these got psionic powers as well like the toss, I just got purity of form and essence mixed  To boldly go where no blizzard employee has gone before!), are being sent to the Silver Hive. The controlling queen will be killed and the renegade brood will be assimilated.

After that they will retreat into Athas again and take up precoordinated positions and taskes.

Made us for the Swarm!!!


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr steps forth

" I can explain my actions. I do what is necessary to defend my people and my allies. I do what I can to stop the Red Goo infestation spreading further. That is all. Judge me as you wish. This is not the time for fancy words. "


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vaeregoth is pulled to Oerth, just like everyone else.
  There is no choice given, and refusal to go is not an option.

  The taraakian repeats himself, telepathically:

  - - -

  Would you care to explain your behavior to us?


----------



## Black Omega

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"You have all had your chance, I said destruction would come, didn't I?  You failed to listen, three times...and you will pay for it, indecision is your weakness yet I have already made up my mind it seems-you take me for a fool, expect me to surrender to you, and be destroyed in the process!  The tarakaans might come, but either way the Legion of Dread as well as the Dark Powers will win." *




Indecision?  How is saying 'No' three times indecision?  I'll make it easy on you one more time.  No.  We will not surrounder.  If we might you may destroy us.  If we surrounder you -will- destroy us.  For Oerth and all Realmspace, we will oppose you until nothing is left of the Dread Alliance but bad memories.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Black Omega: 
Indecision to halt all attacks is what I meant (William's compromise), not surrender...


----------



## Creamsteak

Like a child to his mother when he knows he did something bad, Sanctus looks at his peer in the will of good and speaks,

I'm sorry... everything that has happened is our fault. Vecna came to our home, and instead of helping him, we killed him. Then the Red Goo came, and instead of healing the soulsl, some of us cultivated its evil and let it spread. Then after the Red Goo, and not to mention nuclear weapons, were used to kill hundreds of people... we decided to fight some more. I made a pact with a very bad man... or person... and I said I wouldn't hurt him if he didn't hurt me. Then he decided to hurt me. And there were mists... and the mists were trying to send us to Ravenloft where we expect to be abused and tortured...

I'm sorry...


----------



## Creamsteak

I have to go for the night, but I have a good reason...

My little brother has two friends spending the night... and they asked me to DM. There can't be a better reason, right? Teaching new players is the whole point of DnD to me.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Vaeregoth steps through the gate along with the few of her new strain. 
As she charges her energies and her ravaging minions leap forward into the formians waiting at the other side of the portal she gets ripped from reality.

Finding herself looking at... what?
She regards it, feels the reading of the Hives mind and she takes a well weighed guess about what she is currently regarding.

<<We are existing to create, to live, and to construct but everywhere the chaos follows us>>

<<We took a world of mentally related kin much like yourself many years ago into our care so their worlds might be preserved>>

<<We attacked, we were victorious and we obliterated those who threatend existance of those who we care for. Our mental kin.>>

<<Now we are ready to defend what is ours. We live to live and to create, but if noone will let us we well make those we hinder us let us do what we were ment to do>>


<<What brings you to meddle in the affairs of.. lesser species?>>


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Sounds like a good reason to me, Creamsteak.


----------



## Spoof

Alzem will step forward and answer the creature.

“You wish to know why we did what we did?
If any can truly answer then they are wiser than me

What we did some did for pride, 
Others for power,
Others in fear, and still others in defense.

What we have done has hurt and killed uncounted legions
What we will can do will make those seem few by comparison

In every cycle things grow and die
This would has grown for a long time, now it is dying
Possibly it will rise from the ashes new and better then before,  like a phoenix
Or it could stay there, cold and lifeless for all eternity

What is done here is for the mortals to decide, not you, not me
You were called here, I know.
Stay and watch, learn what pride and hatred can do.
But do not miss the capacity for love to heal

Watch”


----------



## Kalanyr

Just out of interest why do these Death Machines get multiple 11th level attacks? Whats basically happening is everyones defense gets discharged for 0 reason. Which is weird. But oh well.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

(Btw, William, Self-Centered Child comment is just right!  I am mimicing and roleplaying Hellmaster Phibrizzo to an extent of what he was in the Slayers series...his outer child form reflects his inner spirit as well )


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon mentally responds to the Taraakian:

"I am doomed. I have committed many sins. You will kill me. There is no excuse for doing evil, and I almost certainly have done the evil of many, many men. I ask only two things of you. The first is that you spare my people, all of them, even Acererak. The second is that you tell me my life story. As you know, every so often I edit out all my memory so that I don't become a bore. I feel that I should know what I did in my life before being cast out of it.”


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO SOLLIR*

The taraakian looks away from the leaders of the IR, anger clearly showing in his face.

  He summons Phibrizzo, who appears before him immediately.

  The taraakian telepathically asks of Phibrizzo:

  - - -

  Would you care to explain your actions?


----------



## William Ronald

*Hazen's Response*

OOC: If Hazen did not know you had your dream power, then why would he have protected you in some of the earlier attacks.  He knows of the power, or at least suspects.  


Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, President of the Oerth Alliance and the Kevellond League, bows low before the leaders of the Taraakians.

"I stand ready to answer any and all of your questions honestly and to the best of my ability.  I greet you in peace."

"I sought to unite many of the nations of Oerth into a force promoting peace, trade, and the rights of the individual.  When the Wanderer made his announcement, we meet with the leaders of the Lortmils to determine the truth for ourselves.  I sent an ambassador to Hope Island on Toril to learn whether the Wanderer's message was true."

"I welcomed the United Commonwealth of Toril as brothers and stood by them.  They helped save my people.  I made peace with the members of the Underdark Alliance after I attacked them.  I believed they were planning an all out assault on the Kevellond League.  There was some truth to this statement."

"I have sought to promote understanding and friendship between people of many races.  I opposed the Shade, who called for an attack on my lands after enslaving the Domain of Greyhawk.  I opposed Vecna."

"My people have tried to support all that is good and noble in our natures.  We practice religious tolerance and are working on a democratic republic."


"I called on the Angels of the Seventh Heaven to save my world, and they came.  Regardless of what happens, I will always be grateful for their aid."

"We have searched for ways to heal Oerth of the Red Goo.  I was willing to suffer so that the Blood Waste could be healed.  To my surprise, the Angels rewarded me for my willingness to sacrifice on behalf of others."

"I armed my allies with Oerthblood weapons.  I offered them to all who would oppose the Red Armada.  I called on President Forrester to help.  Sadly, he and Anabstercorian acted in a way I did not forsee."

"I have said that I would forgive Forrester if he was repentant and worked towards healing the damage he caused.  I believe in justice as well as forgiveness."

"I sought to learn the truth of the Dark Powers so I could find a way to defeat them.  I learned that each of us are a part of the dark powers through our own baser natures. Yet we can triumph over them and deny them.  Alzem risked his soul to try to save me."

"I have tried to be a force for peace, goodness, and tolerance.  I have placed my life and the lives of my people on the line for our principles.  I have reached out to old enemies and given them a chance to reform."

"I have sought to do my part to save other worlds from the attacks of the Red Waste.  I ask you to judge my actions and to remember that I am still at my core a mortal man.  The Angels have asked me to join them, and I am honored.  Yet I am still capable of error and misjudgement.  To my knowledge, there is only One who is incapable of error and misjudgement.  Yet the Eternal allows us free will.  For any decision that is coerced is not a choice.  The choice to do good, to serve others, to love, and to forgive must be made freely in each heart.  We are allowed to chose to between good and evil.  Seeing the wonderful diversity of creation, I choose to serve it and the principles that uphold that creation."

"I believe there are many paths to enlightenment.  On Earth, a world that I hope you will one day aid, I found people of many different forms and faiths.  Their civilization was in ruins, yet still there were those who praise the Eternal, who are grateful for life and goodness.  We can learn much from their example.  I pray that Oerth, Toril, Krynn, Mystara, Athas and other worlds will be spared their tragedy."

"I could perhaps have tried harder to stop the Red Goo and defeat the forces of darkness.  However, I believe my efforts were earnest.  I will allow you to judge my actions."

"If my people are to be held in account for their actions and a punishment is declared, I humbly ask to take any punishment you issue upon myself.  They are a good and compassionate people."

"I have learned that people can change for the better.  Lord Kalanyr's emergence from the evils of his past has helped others to see that they can overcome their own darker urges.  I have counselled people to see how he overame his past in order to face their own internal evils."

"For I have learned that the Dark Powers reside within us, urging us to hate and destroy others and ultimately ourselves.  We are all akin in the great family of being, regardless of world, form, station, or the name we chose to call the Divine.   I pray that the Eternal will bless us all and that we shall be guided by our better natures."

"I realize that you have reason to be angry with those of Oerth.  However, do not judge a world by the worst of its people.  I chose not to do that with the Wanderer's message.  In doing so, I learned of the goodness of people like Ian Payne.  If I had prejudged Toril, I would  never have learned of this remarkable man."

"I do have one request before the court.  I ask if you have received my friend, Ambassador Gwilym Raonul?  Is he well."

OOC:  This is one of my quicker long posts, but I hope it is not awkward because of my haste.  Hazen will have likely included his more eloquent posts from earlier.  Essentially, he has made sure that the Taraakians know and feel everything he knows and feels.  I believe in a policy of openess, in game and in real life.  It avoids a great deal of trouble.

Hazen will explain everything that has happened in the IR to his knowledge. He will answer questions on everything to his alliances to his journeys on other worlds.  He will discuss his own beliefs if asked about them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TO SOLLIR*

The taraakian looks at Phibrizzo, a cold, hard look.
  Telepathically, he says:

  - - -

  I will repeat myself, one time.

  Will you please explain yourself and your actions?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Placeholder, editing it soon

Edit (Sorry, was typing when you asked again)

<<You put me in a hard position, overworlder, for you know me as well as time itself and I don't know the slightest thing about you.  Therefore this puts me at an underhanded position in explaining the way that I work...I certainly was not created with power to destroy the multiverse at my disposal, yet ambition grew when I was the weakest of all the powers...mocking me, agitating me-yet they heeded all signs of warning, for self-preservation I had to think of some way...and yet I wish not to place blame on others where it is rightly due, but know that I am not the only cause of this.  Everyone played their own roles, and those roles determined the fate of the multiverse...and now that time has come.  I did not do this simply for myself, for we will all be united over one banner soon, at a locale determined by the darkness within ourselves...and then we shall achieve an idealic world, within our cell...this is the way how the multiverse will be and was meant to be...returned back to chaos.>>


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Black Brotherhood Replies*

The leader of the Black Brotherhood speaks up:

  Yes.
  I will explain myself.
  I am leader of a powerful cabal on this world.

  Our purposes are our own, and none of your business.
  Our doings are our own, and none of your business.
  Our wars are our doing, are none of your business.

  Who do you think you are, coming in here like you are some kind of god, and demanding answers out of us?

  Why don't you get yourself out of here, before we decide to kill you also?


----------



## kaboom

*Re: The Black Brotherhood Replies*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The leader of the Black Brotherhood speaks up:
> 
> Yes.
> I will explain myself.
> I am leader of a powerful cabal on this world.
> 
> Our purposes are our own, and none of your business.
> Our doings are our own, and none of your business.
> Our wars are our doing, are none of your business.
> 
> Who do you think you are, coming in here like you are some kind of god, and demanding answers out of us?
> 
> Why don't you get yourself out of here, before we decide to kill you also? *




Actually, it is their business. Some of us here summoned them, so it is their affair.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The taraakian regards the leader of the Black Brotherhood with a glacial look, then his telepathic reply is heard by everyone:

  So long as you kept your wars and your behavior to yourself, it was none of our business.
  We have our own affairs to govern, and are not in the business of dictating how others will run their own planets.

  However, when you took your war into Spheres that were under our protection by treaty, it became our business.
  When you interfered with our allies and our friends, it became our business.

  When you decided to summon the death machines to the Spheres, it became our business.

  You have shown that you are incapable of the maturity and judgement, necessary for those who would control and employ the power that you possess.
  You have misused that power, to the detriment of our friends, to the detriment of the Spheres, and to the benefit of our enemies.


----------



## Black Omega

Siobhan Silirevnur steps forward, silver flame glittering around her.

"Explain myself..."  Siobhan sighs "We stand for peace and freedom.  We stood against Vecna when he sought the end of everything.  We've stood against Melkor when he sought the same.  Now we stand against the Dread Alliance.  We wish only for peace.  For freedom for all.  But there can be no peace with empires that seek destruction, slavery, and to drag billions to the dread domains.  they must be opposed.  I grieve for the deaths already caused...and for the deaths that must come.  But they need to be stopped.  No matter the cost.  To myself or my people.  That is why we have done what we have done."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Pronouncement of the Taraakians*

The taraakian regards everyone, and again communicates:

  - - -

  We are placing your Spheres under our jurisdiction.
  From hereforth, you are a part of our Star Empire.

  All magic above 9th rank will be taken from you.
  All psionics above 9th rank will be removed from you.
  All technology and technomancy which we deem a threat in your hands, will be removed from those hands.

  You will not again be permitted to leave these Spheres without our permission, which will be granted on a case by case basis.

  We will establish military bases on all worlds in these Spheres and in Wildspace.
  We will monitor your activities, in minute detail, on a continual basis, from now on.

  You will observe taraakian law.
  This law will be explained to you in detail, and afterwards you will not forget the slightest part of it.
  If you break our laws, you will be tried under our justice system, and if found guilty will be punished according to taraakian codes.

  Before your 11th rank magic is removed from you, you will be required to come with us, and aid us in repairing the hundreds of Crystal Spheres ravaged or destroyed by your (the words that follow describe the Red Goo, but are otherwise untranslatable.)
  You will work under our supervision, and you will work until the repair is completed.
  You will work, and if you attempt to use your power to sabotage the repair, you will be killed.

  Your nations and confederations you may maintain, but you will answer to us as a higher authority.
  Your nations and confederations will be considered territories of our Empire.

  In return for this ...

  We will restore to life all who have been killed by your actions.
  We will restore to normalcy the worlds you have destroyed or damaged with your actions.
  We will ensure a just peace within these Spheres.
  We will extend to you, as deserved and earned, our knowledge and lore.
  We will extend to you prosperity and progress.

  We will allow you to retain your own culture.
  We will allow each of you to retain his or her own unique thinking and racial tendencies.
  We will not alter your laws where they do not interfere with our laws.
  We will protect these Spheres, protect you, from attacks from Without.

  We will return to these Spheres all who have been sent to (untranslatable - he is referring to Ravenloft.)

  You will have our goodwill and our generosity.
  We will do what is required to aid you in growing into an advanced civilization, and we will grant you as much latitude as possible, within our laws, in making it a civilization of your own unique conception.

  - - -

  The taraakian pauses, then again communicates:

  - - -

  We appreciate that you are offended by this.
  We appreciate that some of you, would prefer war with us, rather than accept these terms.
  We appreciate, that some of you would rather die than accept these terms.

  Those of you who feel this way, we request that you speak your minds now.

  (You cannot deceive the taraakians.  If your character feels this way, say so publicly, please.)

  - - -

  The taraakian smiles, a grim smile, then communicates:

  - - -

  Those of you who desire war with us, WILL have war with us.
  There will be war between us and you.
  We will pursue war, and we will achieve victory.

  Upon achieving victory, we will dictate terms to those who choose war with us.
  Said terms will not be generous and forgiving, as are the terms above.
  Said terms will be the harsh terms of the conqueror - you will live, die, change in body and mind, as we deem appropriate.

  - - -

  The taraakian stops, and waits for replies.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The reply of the Black Brotherhood*

Most of what the leader of the Black Brotherhood has to say, in response to the taraakian statement, I cannot state on this Message Board (Eric Noah's Grandmother would faint.)

  However, what I can repeat, translates roughly to:

  We will fight you on the land.
  We will fight you on the sea.
  We will fight you in the sky.
  We will fight you in the underdark.
  We will all perish rather than accept your terms.

  The Alliance stands against you forever, taraakian.

  Who will stand with the Alliance, against the taraakians?
  For together, we the people of Oerth can send them back to where they came from forever!


----------



## Black Omega

> Before your 11th rank magic is removed from you, you will be required to come with us, and aid us in repairing the hundreds of Crystal Spheres ravaged or destroyed by your (the words that follow describe the Red Goo, but are otherwise untranslatable.)




Siobhan looks sad, her flames fluttering..flicking then flaring more brightly around her.  "The Seelie would be happy to work to repair the damage to the Spheres.  This is a task we accept willingly.  But I already told you, we stand for freedom.  We will not accept becoming a part of your empire.  We refused to give in to Melkor, Vecna, and the Dread Alliance.  We will no more give up our freedom to you than we would to them.  If this means we must fight with you...that is your choice.  We will not attack you.  We desire only peace with you.  But we will fight to remain free.  We ask you reconsider.  And if you choose the course of violence, we at least ask you wait until the repair work is over.  I was very serious.  We will help in the repair work.  Too many have suffered who were innocent of anything other than being in the wrong place at the wrong time."

Then the little fae stands and waits, moving closer to Kalanyr.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((Oh my God.  Black Omega has just joined the Alliance of Dread.  Whether he realizes it or not, and whether he intended it or not, he now stands with them by default.))

  ((The DM chuckles.  You can't put the fighting spirit of those in the IR down!  Not even with the mighty taraakians!     ))

  A cheer arises from the leaders of the Alliance.

  Go home, taraakian!  You are not wanted here.
  You are not welcome here!  Begone!
  The Seelie, stand with us.  Others, will stand with us!

  We don't need your proclamations and your pronouncements, your judgements and your justice.
  We are Oerthians, and you are trespassing on our world.
  Begone with you!

  The Alliance leaders look around, then speak:

  The Seelie stand with us, for the freedom of Oerth and the Spheres!
  Who else will stand with us, against this pasty-faced, white haired abomination and his silly birdpeople?!


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *((Oh my God.  Black Omega has just joined the Alliance of Dread.  Whether he realizes it or not, and whether he intended it or not, he now stands with them by default.))
> 
> ((The DM chuckles.  You can't put the fighting spirit of those in the IR down!  Not even with the mighty taraakians!     ))
> 
> A cheer arises from the leaders of the Alliance.
> 
> Go home, taraakian!  You are not wanted here.
> You are not welcome here!  Begone!
> The Seelie, stand with us.  Others, will stand with us!
> 
> We don't need your proclamations and your pronouncements, your judgements and your justice.
> We are Oerthians, and you are trespassing on our world.
> Begone with you! *




Siobhan simply coldly glances over to the Dread Alliance "Fools.  I would die to stop your plans.  To stop the atrocities you live for.  If dying will put an end to your insanity, it is a small price to pay. If it comes down to fighting you and the Militant Fair, we will turn our backs on them and let them stab us in the back as we oppose the Dread Alliance with our dying breaths!"


----------



## Kalanyr

"We would gladly repair the damage that was done. We sought only to prevent more damage. But I will not see those who have fought so hard for what they believe become imprisoned by you. You many not see it in such a way, but I do. All creatures should be allowed free will, they should be willing to repair what damage they do and make amends. But no being should have to bow to another because they consider themselves great.  People must choose their own paths and their own limitations to choose for them, does not make good, it merely makes a different kind of slavery. People who make amends out of fear are not truly makeing amends. Only through free will can there be true redemption.  If it comes to war then so be it, but I ask that you let us repair the damage done first. I am sorry, but your good is not the kind I follow. I believe, limits must be self-imposed to have any true meaning. If someone does not believe in hope or light or freedom that is their choice and I will not intefere unless they move against my people or my allies.  I do however agree that the damage must be undone. And we will work towards that. But I will die before I see unwilling rulership put over any. Perhaps my people will agree to your demands, if they do so please spare them, but I doubt they will."

Kalanyr turns to Siobhan and produces a yew ring with a golden gem on top. (The gem looks suspiciously like a tear), he kneels and speaks:

"This may be my last chance to say this, Will you marry me? I do not wish to die without first doing this. I suppose it is something of the selfishness left in me."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A new cheer arises from the Alliance, as Kalanyr states his opposition to the taraakian pronouncement.


----------



## Kalanyr

"Oh and before you say something oh fools of Dread, I'm not joining you either. You are far worse than the Taraakian's in your demands. I'll fight you both and I'll die for my beliefs. If it becomes necessary."


----------



## Mr. Draco

The Cydian that is Kas speaks, his words directed towards the Taraakian slashing through the air like knives.

_Warrior of the militant fair.  I will explain my actions and the actions of the Union of Worlds.  We have worked for the survival of our people, and their unification under a common cause.  We have found the secrets to immortality and a better existance as Cydians.  With your ultimatum, you seek to strike down all that we have worked for, all that we have sacrificed for.  You consider yourselves to be beings of good.  Yet you wish to make our sacrifices for life meaningless by throwing down our banner of freedom, by burning the flag of high magic, psionics, and technology we fought and died for that it might allow us trancedance.  How can you possibly uphold the standards of good with that attitude.  Should we accept, we do not become part of your empire, we become *slaves* of your empire.  We would be forced to bow to your law, your regulations, your occupation of the lands many of us have died for.  We would be stripped of that which is our right, that which is our power.  You seek to take from my people their chance at ascendance to Cydian form, ascendance to perfection.  I will not stand for this.  The Union of Worlds will not join your empire with the conditions you have laid out.  However, we do not seek war with you.  Should you insist on bloodshed, you will be forever judged by your posterity and those powers of mercy and compasion you cannot comprehend: the angels of the seventh heaven and their gods.  So I say to you, if you wish, take up your sword against me.  Take up your sword if you so readily seek bloodshed and terror.  Take up your sword and commit yourself to the tactics of your enemies: the dark powers and others.  TAKE UP YOUR SWORD TARAAKIAN!  Take it up or leave it sheathed forever against the Union of Worlds.  The choice is for you to make, you and your empire.  Will you continue such blatant *terrorism*.  What do you Taraakians take us for?  We have every right to existance, freedom, and the power we sacrificed greatly for that you do.  Do you consider us inferiors?  We too are living beings.

So Taraakian, will you take up your sword or will you try proposing a different agreement?_


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The taraakian reads the riot act to the IR*

The taraakian watches with his intent grey eyes - and through him his people watch.

  He communicates again, in a cold, stern voice:

  - - -

  Some of you believe this is a test.
  It is not.

  You will agree to our terms, or you will face war with us, and upon your defeat you will face terms far harsher than those set forth now.

  You believe this unreasonable and dictatorial.

  You have behaved as badly behaved children would behave.
  You have picked up and used implements not appropriate for those of your maturity level to employ, to the detriment of yourselves and others.
  You have caused the deaths of billions of people, the destruction of hundreds of worlds.
  You have alerted the death machines of the existence of the Spheres, and they will now come to the Spheres to kill and destroy.
  You have empowered the (untranslatable:  he is referring to the Mists) and many of your own and others would be there now, if we had not intervened.

  You have proven you cannot govern yourselves.
  You have proven you cannot govern your worlds.
  You have proven you cannot act responsibly.
  You have proven that you not capable of wisely employing the gift of Magic.
  You have proven that you are not capable of wisely handling the knowledge of Science.

  You have behaved as badly behaved children.

  We offer you a new home, and a respectable upbringing, so that you may achieve true maturity, and a true civilization, based upon clear thinking and wisdom.
  We offer you prosperity and peace, respite from your own past, reprieve from the destruction you faced.

  However, we will not permit you further freedom.
  You have demonstrated that you are too dangerous to be allowed freedom.
  You have demonstrated that you cannot handle freedom.
  You have demonstrated that you will abuse freedom to the detriment of yourselves and others.

  Therefore, we are removing your freedom.
  We will be blunt:  you will be unfree.
  You will be our subjects.
  You will be treated as the children you are.

  However, good parents raise children not only with discipline, but with love, and they cherish them, and they instill in them the values that have made the sentient races noble.
  We will teach you.
  We will enable you to surpass your limitations, to overcome obstacles that currently are impossible for you now.
  We will impart to you the wisdom and strength you need to survive and prosper.
  We will give you the nurturing necessary to enable you to attain true mastery of yourselves and all around you.

  However, you must accept our terms.
  Our terms, are not negotiable.

  If you refuse our terms, you choose war.

  We understand that.
  We understand your mentality.
  We appreciate that, from your point of view, war with us is the appropriate response to our terms.

  We will therefore make war with those of you who refuse our terms.
  We will achieve victory in that war.
  Those of you who choose war, will be pacified.

  We will not depart.
  We will not withdraw our demand.
  Those who accept our terms, become our subjects.
  Those who refuse, must prepare for war.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The leader of the Black Brotherhood grins like the Cat that Swallowed the Canary, when he hears the Union of the Worlds take their stand against the taraakians.

  Heh ... I do believe the situation is changing real fast here ... I do believe we are going to have the War Against the Taraakians.


----------



## Black Omega

There is a certain irony in this.  We're being attacked by the Death Machines, the enemies of the Taraakian.  And soon the Taraakian as well.  No one said this would be easy.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr does not speak this for he is not quiet so impolite (but I'll post it since the Taraakian's can read my mind).

"There was  another who called us children and made the same demands, the Lich called Vecna. I am surprised that these beings who believe themselves noble act so much like him."


----------



## Black Omega

> You will agree to our terms, or you will face war with us, and upon your defeat you will face terms far harsher than those set forth now.




Siobhan shakes her head once more "You still don't understand.  Perhaps you never will.  You can attack us.  You can probably crush us, I know how powerful you are.  You can take the land and call it part of your empire.  You can even force the survivors to accept your rule.  for a short time.  then we'll revolt.  And again.  And again.  We are the Seelie.  We will fight as long as it takes, decades, centuries, more.  We will fight to be free.  Even if you win.  Even if you crush us now, you can never keep us down.  No invader can hold an imprisoned population by the force of arms forever. There is no greater power in the universe than the need for freedom. Against that power governments, and tyrants, and armies can not stand.  What applies to Melkor and the Dread Alliance applies equally to you.  and anyone else that would seek to conquer an entire world through force and threats."


----------



## Black Omega

> Kalanyr turns to Siobhan and produces a yew ring with a golden gem on top. (The gem looks suspiciously like a tear), he kneels and speaks:
> 
> "This may be my last chance to say this, Will you marry me? I do not wish to die without first doing this. I suppose it is something of the selfishness left in me."




Siobhan turns to Kalanyr, another flicker through her silver flames.  A little tear of silver seen to trail down one cheek before the little fae nods "It is proper.  even in the darkest night there is hope.  and life.  Of course I will, Kalanyr."  her hand given to Kal as she smiles brightly. "I love you."


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr smiles a sad smile as he slips the ring onto Siobhan's finger.

" Thank you, my love. You honour me with your acceptance. I am sorry that we will probably not get the chance to be married formally. But so our paths lead us. May the blessing of the Heavens be always with you. " 

(The Ring is a minor magical item that Kalanyr made , a +5 Ring of Protection,Mindshielding and Nondetection, that casts Heal 1/day each when the wearer falls below 4 Hit Points or on command on another. )


----------



## Black Omega

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Kalanyr smiles a sad smile as he slips the ring onto Siobhan's finger.
> 
> " Thank you, my love. You honour me with your acceptance. I am sorry that we will probably not get the chance to be married formally. But so our paths lead us. May the blessing of the Heavens be always with you. "  *



Siobhan leans down...a warm loving kiss shared with Kalanyr for long moments...the silver flames around her glittering all the more brightly for those happy moments.  Then Siobhan looks around quickly "Hazen, we need you here.  We have a quick job for you!"

Black Omega

Our time is short, our chances grim, but I will not give in to fear.
I can face death with an open heart if I know that you are here.
And if I must die, I'll be with you Kai.  Full of pride, at your side.
I live now for you, my love.  It's a good way to die.

Lyrics from the Brigadoom episode of Lexx


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas steps towards Kalanyr and Siobhan.

His next words thunder towards the Taraakian:

_You dare to come before us and tell us we DO NOT DESERVE FREEDOM!  So, you would have preferred we did not fight for our freedom and survival?  Is this really what your precious empire would have had us do?  Would your precious empire really have had us fall to the domains of dread?  Taraakian, your blatant stupidity and amazing gall is only exceeded by your hypocracy!  Tell me Taraakian, did your race have hurdles to overcome in its past, before it was the incredible collection of fools you seem to represent?  Did you have any wars to fight?  If not, then leave now, for you have no reason to treat us in this way as you could never understand our situation.  If so, then leave us now, to overcome our own hurdles, as you overcame yours.  Otherwise I will make the first stand against your tyranny, oppresion, terroism, and hate RIGHT HERE AND NOW!_

Kas steps back once, drawing the metamorphosed sword of kas, now a blade of purest electrosteel, glowing with the same, if not more, power than it held before.  He slowly and carefully draws a line in the ground in front of him and looks back to the Taraakian in waiting.

In his mind, Kas is preparing himself for what he knows will likely be the start of fight that may eclipse even those against Tharizdun and Vecna...


----------



## Mr. Draco

IMPORTANT!  PLEASE READ:

Sollir, I'll make a deal with you.

You call off all attacks against non-Taraakian powers, and the Union will call off all attacks against the Legion of Dread.

I suggest that if Sollir calls of his attacks, the rest of you also call off yours.  This would allow us to present the Taraakians with a united force.


----------



## Mr. Draco

EDENA- IMPORTANT!:  The Union of Worlds will make a mental sending (we will drop one of our 11th level feats working on the nightfighter project if necessary).  This sending will be to the citizens of the Taraakian Empire, it contains a message thus:

_Citizens of the Taraakian Empire, your vaunted and powerful government has turned its back on the ways of good and peace.  It is even now forcing billions of people to give up their freedom for fighting for their survival!  Do not stand for this tyranny!  Do not allow your government to become as corrupt as your age-old enemies!_

Also included in the sending are the words of the Taraakian, the procedings in the Taraakian's presence, and images of the great battles for life, freedom, and peace that took place and lead to this.

-----

Signing off, gonna catch some sleep now.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena-
We've talked this over and
BlackOmega and I wish to combine our Powers. 

No actual benefit is expected, its just an In Character thing.

I'll leave it up to BlackOmega to name this if he wishes to. I'll think of something if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Ergoth-Nog looks sadly at people, both friends and enemies. 

"We saw it would come to this.

Almost funny though, heard Kas speaking of tyranny. Union of Worlds and freedom of people, don't seem combatable things to me. Still playing games of manipulations, Kas? Don't bother, they are not needed, people here have fought for their freedom too long now, to just give it up.

So called 'slavery to Taraakians' don't sound that bad to me. Would you be giving us back our freedom after the work was done or would we be eternally your subjects?

These little details are of importance to me.

Congratulations, Kalanyr and Siobhan. Still, it is sad to see you pronaunce your love at prink of destruction. I wish for you, it could have been different day.

My friends, I guess I am too human. I will stand with you Kalanyr, Siobhan, to that bitter end, if need be. But please, reconsider. More quetions need to be asked. I don't like how Dread-folk is grinning. I don't like that power-hungry glitter in Kas' eyes. That's not love for freedom, it it love of selfish creature for his control and power.

I don't like strangers coming out of blue either, but Kalanyr, it was you who first thought calling them, and we trusted this was what you wanted. Now you have it, and you don't like it. Is war against them what you really want now?"


_We are the innocent
We are the damned
We were caught in the middle of the madness
Hunted by the lion and the lamb
_ -Dio-


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Another thing",

Ergoth-Nog adds,

"I'd like to know what Taraakian "laws and codes" are.
Since you are stating that we retain "our own culture and our own unique thinking and racial tendencies, I think that's important to know."

"I am curious how far those two things are mutually compatable".


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Ho Skoteinos, long silent, then speaks: "What I have done was in the best interest of my people. I have not waged massive wars, I have not killed millions of people. All I wanted was peace and prosperity for my people. Now that I have finally found a place, that place faces destruction by the hands of the Legion of Dread."

"Mighty beings, we accept your terms. Though it is a hard decicion, we do not want war. War would only be benificial for The Mists, for our enemies."

"Mighty beings, I have a request for you. I have seen your power: You have returned Melkor from Ravenloft. We will aid you loyally, but an entire brood has been transported to Ravenloft. In this dreaded place, they are forced to submit to their enemy. We implore you: save our people, show compassion, return them to us from Ravenloft."


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr looks up from Siobhan

"Ergoth-Nog, war is not what I desire, it hasn't been for almost a millenium now, I doubt it ever will be again. Yes, I see the way the Leader of the Alliance of Dead is grinning. But I believe what the Taraakian's wish to be wrong, it may be a gentle imprisonment but its still imprisonment. I believe Siobhan believes much the same. 

My people will make no hostile action against the Taraakians unless they move against us first, as it is unlikely that we will survive such an attack, our having a war with them is unlikely.

As to the good fool who is grinning. He will be the target of our attacks, the Taraakian's may be wrong in what they do, but he is malicious, they are merely shortsighted. He has proven his ill intent many times. The taraakian's have merely made one mistake to my knowledge, not enough to be condemned for.

Yes, I summoned them, I believed them to be creatures like the Angels, but I was wrong. There good is not my way. Without the choice to do evil there can be no good. And now I will pay for my mistakes. I expect of you all not to stand with me but to choose your own path, join the Taraakian's if you wish, the right to choose your path is what I fight for. If you believe their way is right, then I implore you, join them, do not stand with me for no reason.  "


----------



## Gurdjieff

*Quick Post...*

Will edit soon ^_^


"The Emerald Order accepts your terms. After seeing your visions, the pain, the destruction, we don't have a choice. We want our people to live in freedom, to feel safe. If not both are totally gainable, lets make sure they are safe then. Make sure they want to live, that they are able to live. 

Taraakians, we accept."

Angelika bows down.


----------



## Black Omega

Zelda Themelin said:
			
		

> *Ergoth-Nog looks sadly at people, both friends and enemies.
> 
> "We saw it would come to this.
> 
> So called 'slavery to Taraakians' don't sound that bad to me. Would you be giving us back our freedom after the work was done or would we be eternally your subjects?*



Siobhan looks over, adding her own thoughts, her voice quiet, thick with emotion "Unless I've missed something they are very clear on this.  If we agree, we are their subjects.  There is at no point any hint given we would be released later.  Things like:

We are placing your Spheres under our jurisdiction. 
From hereforth, you are a part of our Star Empire. 

Therefore, we are removing your freedom. 
We will be blunt: you will be unfree. 
You will be our subjects. 
You will be treated as the children you are. 

They talk about all they will give us.  Freedom is not on the menu. If we give in, that's it.  We're a sub-citizen part of the Taraakian Empire.

*



			Congratulations, Kalanyr and Siobhan. Still, it is sad to see you pronaunce your love at prink of destruction. I wish for you, it could have been different day.
		
Click to expand...


*Thanks.  We certainly feel the same.  But if you might never get the chance, why wait?

*



			My friends, I guess I am too human. I will stand with you Kalanyr, Siobhan, to that bitter end, if need be. But please, reconsider. More quetions need to be asked. I don't like how Dread-folk is grinning. I don't like that power-hungry glitter in Kas' eyes. That's not love for freedom, it it love of selfish creature for his control and power.
		
Click to expand...


*I hope it's been made absolutely clear that we are not siding with the Dread Alliance.  They are the greatest threat and if the Militant Fair attack us, it will be while we are trying to finish off the Dread Alliance.  WE will not attack the Taraakians.  It is they who are saying they will attack us.  If there is to be a war, they will be starting it.  We would prefer peace.  But if peace is just another word for surrender, then we will regretfully have to defend ourselves.

I understand others in the OA might be tempted by this.  We believe in freedom, our own freedom of choice and the rights of others to choice their own path.  You know me.  I've been in the Oerth Alliance from the very start.  I've done my best to help people, friend and foe.  To save those enslaved.    'He who gives up freedom in the name of security, will have neither.'  We hope others in the Oerth Alliance will stand with us.  But that's for you to decide."


----------



## Serpenteye

*A few hours ago, in the Kevellond Embassy in the Union of Worlds*

__________________William Ronald posted:
 At the Embassy of the Kevellond League 
Before the God Emperor arrives, Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor mutters, "They are scanning us!! It breaks all diplomatic protocols. It's an act of war!" 

Hazen shakes his head, a look of disappointment. "I expected this. The God Emperor is consistent." 

Hazen listens to the God Emperor. 

"No threats to you are meant here. Sadly, I cannot tell you that the Alliance of Dread has been vanquished and that our soldiers should celebrate." 

"Behind your words and your actions, I have seen a man with a deep love of country and his people. I also sensed a man who suffered a deep loss, perhaps helping him to empathize with his people." 

"I can not heal every wound, but I believed your pain needed to be addressed. I am not your enemy, and I hope that you do not see me as one. Despite the scan of the embassy," Hazen smiles politely and with his right hand beckons. 

An Angel, beautiful beyond mortal comprehension, holds a child in his arms. It is an infant girl wrapped in clothes finer than silk, shinier than gold or mithral. She is deeply asleep, a contented smile on her beautiful young face. 

"This is not a simulacrum or an illusion. It is her whom you loved and wished to give so much to in her life. She has no memory of her passing." 

"Many assisted in finding her and restoring her to the world of the living? A Power mightier and purer than words can described aided. This Eternal Power loves your daughter and yourself for who you are and whom you both might yet become. Your daughter is returned. She has not been altered in any way from the last time you saw her alive and well. Love her. Her only thoughts as she dreams now are of the father who loves her. A gentle touch from you will awaken her." 

The Angel hands Hazen the child. Hazen holds the young girl gently, and delicately presents her to the God Emperor of the Union.
______________________________________



"A cruel joke, Hazen. My child is dead, it's beyond any power to return her to me." The deadly cold of his voice makes the child toss fearfully in her sleep.

"There are powers greater than your own, God Emperor," Hazen replies serenely "Few things are truly impossible and this is not one of them. Take the child in your arms and you will know the truth." 

"This is an age of lies and illusions, nothing is certain, nothing ever can be." The God Emperor stops for a moment, suddenly uncertain, and then continues. "You're trying to manipulate me, your motives are obvious. You've created this deception, to place me in your dept, to convert me, to control me?! There is no need for these lies, our goals for the near future are the same, we have a common enemy that must be dealt with. This, this sham, will not divert me from that. In time, maybe even this can be forgotten. I do not wage war for personal insults."

"We do not lie. We do not manipulate. We are the truth." The Angel speaks in glorious pity. "We cannot conceal the truth from you. Take the child in your arms and you will know."

The God Emperor extends a thread of golden light from his aura to rest on her forhead. The child stirrs as the God Emperor reads trough her memories, his face a mask of cold detatchment. "My compliments on your skill, this is extremely well crafted."

"Touch her."

"Very Well then. Let this farce end." a subtle twist of gravity carries the child gently to his extended arms and a pair of green eyes open to look into his. The God Emperor looks stunned and then falls to his knees, his golden aura flaring and  casting harch shadows on the walls. He trembles, struggling visibly with some powerful emotion and when he looks up towards Hazen his face is twisted with rage, grief, joy and humiliation. Hazen, with the emotional suseptability of the Angels barely manage to avoid backing away from the sheer intensity of those emotions. "..." Unable to speak, he merely looks at Hazen and then the child, linking his mind to hers with magic, filling his consiousness with her thoughts. "Thank you" ,a single crystal tear falls to the child's forehead and breaks in a hundred pearls of gold and electric blue. The child laughs in delight at the pretty colours. "Thank you. This, there is nothing I can do to repay this. Nothing."

The God Emperor rise to his feet, serene once again. "A wise investment, Hazen, my good will is worth quite a lot. Now, I must go to secure the inheritance of my daughter." He teleports out, back to the City of Gold on Mechanus and calls off the order to the legions.

"There is nothing that you will not posess, no power that will be beyond you. Your name will resound beyond the borders of infinity, Naganika, my daughter."


----------



## Zelda Themelin

"Kalanyr, Siobhan, I'd like us stay and listen what Taraakians answer to my questions.

Simple words can often be misundertood, and we've for so long stood in middle of destruction and lies. It causes us easily to except the worse. We've heard to many unyelding demands withing few last days Taraakians. This is not good day to heards another one. Not sane day to heard one at all.

You call us children, but have you truly ever had children like our kind has? You call as children, make demands, and then accept us to choose 'wisely and adult-like' the way you'd like us to.

You aren't giving same demands to us. It means different things to us. Both freedom loving people and powerhungry people are saying no to you, for different reasons.

I don't like the decision I'm going to make, but it's one I have to make. I wait you to answer and hope your answer makes it possible for my friends to change their mind.

Taraakians do have a point, and we would love to repair this terrible damage alongside them, but not at price seeing you walk alone to darkness.

Kalanyr and Siobhan, it just doesn't feel right to me, that your love for freedom would turn to your doom.

We accept Taraakian terms, but only if they let you choose freely. That is my decision.

If neither can come to pass, we will walk the sad path with you lovers two." 

Ergoth-Nog looks at Kas and Dreaders. 

"I don't care for your choices however. Only those I name my friends."


----------



## Serpenteye

*In the remains of the Shadow Throne*

The God Emperor conjures up an elaborate throne of electrosteel and leans back, calmly observing the tarraakian. Hovering next to the chair is a sphere of swirling semiopaque energy containing his daughter. Powerful spells accellerating her learning and experience are flowing trough the sphere and she laughs innocently as the power cources trough her. Weaker energies are flowing over her hands and diffuse shapes appear and vanish at her whim, but when the God Emperor speaks she falls silent and looks at the terraakian with a wisdom far beyond her age.

"Your generosity is touching," he sneers venomously and the child gurgles in humorous appreciation, "but misguided. We will not submit to you, if you attack us we will resist with all the means at our disposal. You have seen what destruction Oerthians can create when we're divided against each others, you do not want to experience what our united strength can do. Do not underestimate our power, do not underestimate our will to fight. Leave, for your own safety, return to your own space before we are forced to destroy you."


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr merely looks at Ergoth Nog, tears streaming down his face.

"Thank you my friend. But I do not wish you to walk into darkness for our choices. 

If that is what you desire, then we are thankful for your sacrifice and support, if not walk the path you choose. 

I will certainly hear what the Taraakian's have to say.   "


----------



## kaboom

I would like to know Taarakian law before agreeing or disagreeing.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ah, nevermind.


----------



## Anabstercorian

<< I, and my people, accept your terms. >>

All present turn to the sight of Anabstercorian submitting to an alien foe.

<< There has been enough killing.  There has been enough madness.  My people want peace and they want to rest.  Let us stand with you against the alliance of dread and then we will obey your law until we prove our maturity - For I know we shall. >>

<< My leadership has nearly killed my people.  They have been ravaged by war and death, our culture of intelligence and refinement giving way to bloody savagery.  Let us stand with you.  Lead us.  I am tired of leading. >>

<< I'm not a hero.  I'm not a general or a leader.  I never truly was.  I'm a historian.  Do you know why I was the last to survive the Ten Minute War? >>

<< I begged for mercy, and the angels gave it to me.  I gained the power of my people because I was the only option. >>

<< Let a warrior lead us now, not a fool of an Illithid drunk on power and fire. >>


----------



## Black Omega

And so far the scorecard reads:

Yes
----
Zelda
Ana
o'Sko
Venus

No
--
Kalanyr
Black Omega
Union 
Dread Alliance

Maybe
--------
Kaboom

Some interesting answers as well.  the Seelie aren't fans of the Union, but no one can deny Kas has a certain style.  Other's like Zelda are more thoughtful on it.  Anabstercorian is a surprise, but it's understandable.  He's a character who has come a long long way.

Though I have to admit, I've looked over the two ultimatums again and again and I'm not seeing anything that even implies anyone accepting will ever be given their freedom again.  Wonder if I'm missing something.


----------

